# Generation Legacy Issue #12



## Tokiwong (May 23, 2006)

*UNJE Dolphin High Speed submersible assault troop carrier*

Colonel Himura paces as the craft descends in the water.  Paragon’s image stabilized in the monitor and he has began his briefing, “Alright, we have confirmed that Cassandra Prophet is in the facility.  Your mission is to extract her by any means needed.  She is vital to continued UNJE operations.  Secondary protocol is to eliminate Bishop, Tommy McKain; both are Class Delta threats.  If Kelly Mitchell resists she can be eliminated, she has outlived her usefulness, this is a matter of International security, and we can’t play games anymore.”

Colonel Himura nods, “Understood.”

“We want the facility intact, which is the third protocol.  You have your orders, I expect success,” Paragon finishes.

“Of course sir,” she replies before barking orders to her men.  The submersible was ten minutes out from its intended target.

_This issue picks up right where the other issue left off!  See this post right here for the cliffhanger._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 23, 2006)

Cassie met the gaze of the faux Yoshi. "If you were Yoshi, you'd know that we never sparred because there was some concern that I'd cripple him inadvertently." she raises her blade and falls into a guard postion, favoring her spot behind the counter. He'd ahve to come to her, most likely one of two ways.. though a speedster could suprise her. The area was close in, and the approaches weren't direct line ups. He'd be hard put to build up a lot of speed and the close in spaces allowed her more leeway.

"You want me.. come and get me."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 23, 2006)

_



			“They speak to me, but none listen, so I stay silent. But if you wish to know what I see, I see death, the death of not just the flesh but the soul… there is no glory in murder, but murder in war, is simply victory. Victory is glory, so perhaps the circle is flawed? Or perhaps we are not dealing with a circle.”

He stands, “In the end, someone will fall, someone will rise, and things will change but stay the same. We trust the wolf in our midst, while he holds the dagger to our back. But it is the wolf that smiles to our face that is the most lethal.”
		
Click to expand...


_
Charlotte focused the whole of her attention on what Shao-lin was saying, committing his words to memory.  She made no thought to interpreting the message, only hoped that clarity would come from of her friend's oracular nature.


----------



## Samnell (May 23, 2006)

_Ok, right where we left off._

Mark froze for a second when he felt Star on his lips. Then habit and instinct took over and he began to kiss back, tears spilling down his cheeks. _Anything she wants. Make it what she wants._


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2006)

> Kelly’s hear her mother’s voice, akin to how SARAH speaks back at the Institute, “Kelly dear, I am sorry to have kept you waiting for so long. I finished my chat with Tommy, he said many wonderful things about you. He really does love you, now,” her voice surprisingly upbeat, “although not as much as I love you.”




Kelly smiles when she hears her mothers voice just like she would have heard SARAHs back at the institute.  "Cool, I didn't know that you guys had a SARAH here, I guess it makes sense since Tommy built SARAH.  How did you give it mom's voice though?  Thats really cool."  As she actually listens to what her mom is saying, Kelly smiles even brighter, glad that her mom was getting over the fact that she hadn't been very big on Tommy before the chat.  "I'm glad they're getting along now,"  she tells Mr. Smith conspiratorially, "I really love both of them a lot, and I'd hate it if they didn't get along.  Everything is bad enough without Daddy... but at least something can go right." she says with a tear building at the corner of her left eye before trailing down her sun-kissed golden tan skin.  She wished her dad was still with her so that he could get to know Tommy to, Kelly was just sure that he would like Tommy just as much as she did, if he had had time, and that thought sent even more tears trailing down along her cheeks.



> She laughs at that statement and then continues, “But then no one quite knows you like I do; all you’re secret little thoughts, your hidden feelings, and your fears. If only you could see that you are not alone; I am always with you Kelly… because I love you. I love you as much as I despise you… but they say we always hurt the ones we love… don’t they?”




"Mommy?" Kelly asks, sounding confused at the way her mother had started talking, it wasn't like her...and it reminded her of something, of someone.  The blonde teen just couldn't put her finger on what but it was unsettling, and starting to scare her, her mom never talked like that...her mom didn't, but Neuro did.  Neuro.  "Mommy is that you?" the girl asks in a very fragile voice her eyes both wide and seemingly hollow as she collapsed to the floor, her knees buckling out from under her.  Kelly murmurs no over and over again, knowing already without an answer that Neuro had her...Neuro had her mom under his control, just like he had had her daddy before he got Phase to kill him.

It was her fault, it was all her fault.  If she hadn't been abig star Neuro would never have been obsessivey over her, and taken over her mind.  Without her Neuro wouldn't have gone after her mom or her dad to get back at her for getting him out.  Her daddy would still be alive and her mom wouldn't be being controlled, and she and Tommy wouldn't be stuck in Sanctuary with Neuro running around.  The girl curls up into a ball and starts to sob murmuring its all my fault  repeatedly.  she sobs in her little ball of misery hyperventilating for almost a minute before a thought comes to her.  Her mom was with Tommy, Her mom was Neuro.  Neuro was with Tommy.  The girl shrieks in anger and fright, tears flowing down her cheeks, the sobbing girl flys back to where her mother and Tommy were talking as fast as she can, with an electrical charge building around her that could blast away the door if the stupid thing was still locked.


----------



## Aenion (May 23, 2006)

Karen nods quietly, "I'm gonna volunteer to come too tomorrow, I can't sit here and do nothing..."

She gets up after Kal, "I hope he has some good news."


----------



## Agamon (May 24, 2006)

Anika smiles forlornly at the kiss, more upset at Ryan's comment now that Sami was also upset at it.  The smile quickly turns to a sharp look at Ryan that says, 'Don't you dare make a smart-ass comment about this.'  "See you later, Sami," she says as he leaves.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 24, 2006)

Ryan resists the urge to roll his eyes. _Yeah, better change your opinion since Sami made a comment_. "I've called him that since I've met him." _And I didn't give him the 'I'm too busy' atittude. Or part of the whole Teen Titan thing._

He looks at Sami strangely. "What's so important about being normal? Don't you want a life that's extraordinary? I mean, hanging out in Brazil or wherever isn't exactly what I'd call normal, you know?"


----------



## Agamon (May 24, 2006)

"That's not what he means, Ryan," Anika says.  "Maybe you'd call it boring, I don't know, just less excitement, right?  Like maybe being able to attend class for once?  I'm not complaining, we need to deal with what we need to deal with.  Maybe the holiday just gave us too much time to kick back and now it's back to the grind."


----------



## Mimic (May 24, 2006)

Gilden sits crosslegged in the middle of the floor, coping notes and steches from one book to another he looks up and smiles as Gadget enters the room.

"Welcome to my..." he pauses for a moment glancing around noticing the open books and loose papers spread out everwhere, "room." He gets up giving her a sheepish grin. "Please don't mind the mess, I get absent minded when I start researching things." He makes a guesture and several books and papers move from the couch to the nearby table."Have a seat, the others aren't here yet. Which of course you already know because there isn't anyone else here but if they were here then you wouldn't be the first one here and then we wouldn't be having this particular discussion."

_"Smooth Gilden, really smooth. What the hell is wrong with you, its Gadget, Chaos was just messing with your head."_ He thinks to himself as he turns and starts to clean up more of the room. "Kal and Aya should be here soon, can I get you something to drink or eat?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Have a seat, the others aren't here yet. Which of course you already know because there isn't anyone else here but if they were here then you wouldn't be the first one here and then we wouldn't be having this particular discussion."



"Brilliant deduction," she grins.


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Smooth Gilden, really smooth. What the hell is wrong with you, its Gadget, Chaos was just messing with your head."_ He thinks to himself as he turns and starts to clean up more of the room. "Kal and Aya should be here soon, can I get you something to drink or eat?"



Gadget looks around and finds a chair and takes a seat, crossing her legs casually, “I understand Gilden, I saw Aya she was getting dressed, she should be here soon.  And I am not thirsty or hungry, but thank you, that’s sweet.”

“Did you find out anything useful, or am I jumping the gun?” she says brushing her pink hair back from her face, “I totally repaired the Black Room, made some upgrades ad I am going to work on SARAH next, Paragon’s orders,” she giggles.

“I find it so weird, there are analogs between each world, but everything is so different, it is simply amazing," she beams.

*Karen*

Kal puts on pants, his flip-flops and shrugs, “I would be happy to have you there, have someone there I could trust, and has my back.  No that I don’t trust the others, you know what I mean.  Let’s go,” he says opening the door.

*Kelly*

Her mother’s voice replies, “Oh simple realization has dawned on you, eh simpleton?  Where is your strength now; where is the safety of your Sanctuary?  This will be an abattoir of blood when I am through, and I dedicate the carnage to you, my love.  To be so close to you, was a pleasure, but now I fear that we have come to the end of our relationship, and breaking up is always messy.  Don’t worry about Tommy, he will heal in time… I only shot him once.”

“Oh and there is one more thing, I should tell you before we begin, it’s about your father… your real father,” Kelly can feel the grin in Legion’s voice.

*Mark*

Star holds the embrace, before resting her head on Mark’s shoulder.  She speaks in a soft tone, “Thank you, Mark, I am sorry I have to go now… Tommy needs me, I can’t explain how I know.”

Her body goes limp, her head falling into Mark’s lap.

*Charlotte*

Shao-Lin looks at Charlotte, “Do you want to understand what I mean?”

*Cassie*

Flashfire, the faux Yoshi, grins, “So you want to do this the fun way,” his body is surmounted with red black flames, the floor under his feet starts to turn red hot from the heat.   The fire suppression kicks off drenching the room with water.  The demon boy laughs, “Have at me, Cassie… lets dance.”


----------



## Samnell (May 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star holds the embrace, before resting her head on Mark’s shoulder.  She speaks in a soft tone, “Thank you, Mark, I am sorry I have to go now… Tommy needs me, I can’t explain how I know.”




"Star? What does he-?"



> Her body goes limp, her head falling into Mark’s lap.




"Star? STAR?" Mark shook her limp body. "Star? Answer me, Star?" _What happened? How did she go? Where? Ok, I'll take her to the doctor and then- What can the doctor do?_ Mark got under Star and slung her limp arm over his shoulders while snaking his own around her back and pulling her tight to his side.

"SARAH, where's Gadget?!"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "SARAH, where's Gadget?!"



SARAH replies, “Gadget is in Gilden’s room, shall I message her for you?”


----------



## Samnell (May 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “Gadget is in Gilden’s room, shall I message her for you?”




"Tell her something's wrong with Star. I'mcomingtoherrightnow!" Mark got his best grip on Star and ran for Gilden's room.

*sob* Mark uses his one hero point to spoof the affects others extra and takes Star with him at speed. I'm guessing she's enough deadweight that he'll need it.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2006)

"Your Crazy...Just go away...Can't you just go away? Please?"   Kelly cries her petite form shuddering with uncontrolled sobs as she flows throgh the underwater facility on wings of air.  "How can you do these things?  How can you be like this?"  the girl screams letting off a burst of white hot electrical fury at the door standing in between her and where her mother and Tommy had gone.

When the neurotic villian wearing her mother's body starts speaking again, taunting her about shooting Tommy the girl lets loose with another blast, this one missing the door in her blind rage and instead striking the wall next to it.  As the villian lets slip one final taunt Kelly drops back to the floor looking at her handiwork.  "What the heck are you talking about you psycho, your the one who killed my dad.  My only dad."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Your Crazy...Just go away...Can't you just go away? Please?"   Kelly cries her petite form shuddering with uncontrolled sobs as she flows throgh the underwater facility on wings of air.  "How can you do these things?  How can you be like this?"  the girl screams letting off a burst of white hot electrical fury at the door standing in between her and where her mother and Tommy had gone.



"You made me this way," she taunts.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> When the neurotic villian wearing her mother's body starts speaking again, taunting her about shooting Tommy the girl lets loose with another blast, this one missing the door in her blind rage and instead striking the wall next to it.  As the villian lets slip one final taunt Kelly drops back to the floor looking at her handiwork.  "What the heck are you talking about you psycho, your the one who killed my dad.  My only dad."



“Well of course you both were led to believe that,” she laughs, “But I dare say your biological father is alive, well for now, but I am going to dispose of him as well… at first I thought I should add him to my extended family, but I think watching him die before you will be so much sweeter… and besides I never liked Bishop much anyways, pretentious… and too self righteous for my tastes,” she finishes.

Bishop speaks, “What?”

“Oh she never told you… that summer… in Cardiff, oh yes… well I guess she likes to keep her secrets,” she laughs.

The walls smoke, but there is little damage done for the moment, but the smell of ozone.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2006)

"Yes."  Charlotte responded, quicker than her rational mind would have answered.  She found herself wanting to know the meaning of Shao-Lin's words more than anything else in that moment.  "Yes, please. she repeated herself, more to verify her own presence in that moment than anything else.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Yes."  Charlotte responded, quicker than her rational mind would have answered.  She found herself wanting to know the meaning of Shao-Lin's words more than anything else in that moment.  "Yes, please. she repeated herself, more to verify her own presence in that moment than anything else.



 Shao-Lin takes her hand, “I can show you, but this will hurt… and you will know the truth.  Are you sure, Charlotte?”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2006)

By Charlotte's basic nature, she was more curious and headstrong than worried about pain-physical or mental.  She had no doubts within as she nodded to her friend, showing him her complete trust.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2006)

> “Well of course you both were led to believe that,” she laughs, “But I dare say your biological father is alive, well for now, but I am going to dispose of him as well… at first I thought I should add him to my extended family, but I think watching him die before you will be so much sweeter… and besides I never liked Bishop much anyways, pretentious… and too self righteous for my tastes,” she finishes.




"No...No thats not true, Daddy is my Daddy, its not Bishop.  Your lying."  the distraught teenager screams hysterically, her eyes glazing over.  This was it...the straw that broke the camel's back, she hedn't even begun to cope with her dad's murder or her belief that it was her fault, but she had been able to push the feelings down inside so that she could at least function...for the moment.  It wasn't healthy but it could have let her get through a normal couple of days.  This was anything but a normal day and her psyche could just not handle anymore shocks, her vision began to narrow into a red haze as the naive popstar just totally snapped.

Letting out an inarticulate scream that gave voice to her jumbled emotions, the teen exploded into a flaring radiance of glowing power.  Kelly glowed a bright almost blinding white as electricity arced along her limbs.  Glowing more brightly then the rest of her, almost as brightly as the sun itself, the girls right hand left a blurring after image as it struck the the door.  "Shut up...SHUT UP...your lying and I'm going to make you stop.  This time I really am going to kill you."   The girl screams as she starts to pound with both of her glowing fists on the door, sounding rabid.

OOC:
Switching to her condensed Lightning AP
Strike 10, Penetrating Aura
Force Field +10(Not that it matters against Neuro   ) as a free action
I think I can Coup De Grace immobile targets like objects but I'm not sure


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> By Charlotte's basic nature, she was more curious and headstrong than worried about pain-physical or mental.  She had no doubts within as she nodded to her friend, showing him her complete trust.



 His hand feels ice cold and vice like, and swirling images pass through him into her, images of carnage, of destruction, and death.  There is simply death and a smoking world, the corpses of untold innocents litter a battle ground, or the remnants there of.

“This is the world as I see, the world as it will be, or could be,” she hears his voice, or perhaps she feels it.

“I have seen this because this I have lived it, a hundred times, perhaps a thousand,” he continues, “this is the fate of all worlds when I succeed.   This is perfection in order.  Death leaves no room for insurrection, those that defy me die, and those that serve shall know peace.  There is no denying this Charlotte, you will fight, and you will die,” his voice cold.

“This is the fate that will be, this is perfection, this is the world that I shall realize,” He offers, as she stands at the precipice looking into a void from which stare back two eyes of purple.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2006)

Charlotte's mind reels from the landscape around her, the whole of her consciousness aghast with first, disbelief, and then as the realization of everything dawns on her, disgust.  She looks on at her friend, knowing that he couldn't possibly be the being who was before her now.  She attempted to stare back at those purple eyes with all the defiance she could, briefly, before having to flinch back.  "Who are you?" was all she could ask. 

Normally, she was the one who terrified everyone.  The terror wasn't this time wasn't just from a single person, but the carnage that surrounded her.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Who are you?" was all she could ask.
> 
> Normally, she was the one who terrified everyone.  The terror wasn't this time wasn't just from a single person, but the carnage that surrounded her.



“I am Overseer, through this vessel I have reached you, Charlotte,” the voice replies, “This vessel of flesh has been my instrument.  My eyes when I have needed sight, for I am always watching.  Do not despair my child, look deep into my eyes and see what glories I have for you… what you can achieve in my perfected order.”

“Do you want to know the truth?” Overseer questions.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2006)

It was all she could do but let her jaw drop, or attempt to run in terror-even though a part of her knew that wouldn't work...it was all she could do, she inclined her head, nodding ever so slightly and waited for what would happen next.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 25, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> It was all she could do but let her jaw drop, or attempt to run in terror-even though a part of her knew that wouldn't work...it was all she could do, she nodded her head and waited for what would happen next.



“The truth is that al things must die; mortals, empires, and even universes must die.  This death presents undesirable change.  But death used to bring about perfected order is acceptable; but you do not have to die, you can accept my divine right to rule or you can die knowing that you were denied a place in the Perfected Order.  This is the only choice you have, because I will succeed,” the voice finishes.

“Nothing happens by accident Charlotte, all things are part of the design, my design.  Your suspicion of Sami is founded, he is indeed not what he seems, a pawn of one who has displeased me for the last time, but she will know my displeasure soon enough.  If you wish to prove yourself, then you will kill this imposter, for surely he will kill one close to you…” the Overseer imparts.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 25, 2006)

"Yeah, over that vacation I think we got rusty. Too long without people trying to kill us, although I do appreciate that my family wasn't exposed to that. So," he says, lowering his voice so that only Anika and Tina could hear him. "Do we have anything resembling a plan for Genocide?" _Or did we trust that to Karen? For a college student, she really should be smarter._


----------



## Aenion (May 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal puts on pants, his flip-flops and shrugs, “I would be happy to have you there, have someone there I could trust, and has my back.  No that I don’t trust the others, you know what I mean.  Let’s go,” he says opening the door.




"I know what you mean..." Karen shrugs and gives Kal a hug from behind, "Don't worry I'll always have your back. Not like they can force me to stay behind ... right?" she follows him to Gilden's room and knocks.


----------



## Mimic (May 25, 2006)

"I'm afraid your jumping the gun a little, although tomorrow I will try and summon one of the Red Witch's demons," he gestures to the papers and books. "Thus the reason for the mess. If all goes well then we should be able to learn more about what is going on. I would appreciate it if you could be there when I make the attempt, I may need help if something goes wrong."

He makes another gesture with his hands and the papers and books pile up in a corner of the room, out of the way. "But that isn't why I asked you and the others here, its about the mission to take down Genocide. We can not allow them to kill him, even if he deserves it. I was hoping that the four of us can come up with a plan that will prevent it somehow."



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> she follows him to Gilden's room and knocks.




"Come in, its open."


----------



## KentArnold (May 25, 2006)

He paused, wondering what she was doing calling so late, but then remembered he was in a different time zone.

He grabbed the phone, and without thinking, put his guitar down carefully, "Jean!"

His voice was obviously quite pleased, not like what it usually sounded like.

"It's been awhile since we've talked live! What are you up to this ..." He looked at the clock, and quickly converted the time difference, "afternoon, right?"

He leaned back on the bed, smiling happily, any concerns about his life forgotten for the moment.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "*Cassie*
> 
> Flashfire, the faux Yoshi, grins, “So you want to do this the fun way,” his body is surmounted with red black flames, the floor under his feet starts to turn red hot from the heat.   The fire suppression kicks off drenching the room with water.  The demon boy laughs, “Have at me, Cassie… lets dance.”





"Sorry, you're not getting this dance." Cassie says calmly, slipping into the serence place she feels just as combat starts. This was what she was made for, quite literally. It was here, no matter the outcome, that she walked a path she understood. "You want me, come and get me." Cassie says as she picks up the skillet and slings it HARD at him. 

OOC: Trying to bait him into coming to her, she's going to use her agility to keep the fight in close, not go where he can use his speed to flank her. (IE.. Feint/Acrobatic Bluffs, leap up and take shots with strike from above/on the move.)


----------



## Aenion (May 25, 2006)

Karen enters the room, greeting Gilden and Gadget with a smile, "Hey Gilden, Gadget, we got your message. I ... I hope you don't mind me being here as well..." she asks sounding a bit unsure, "You wanted to speak to us about something?"


----------



## Agamon (May 26, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, over that vacation I think we got rusty. Too long without people trying to kill us, although I do appreciate that my family wasn't exposed to that. So," he says, lowering his voice so that only Anika and Tina could hear him. "Do we have anything resembling a plan for Genocide?"




Anika smirks.  "Yeah," she says, rather loudly to the whispered question, "teleport to the front door and charge, what else?  If that changes, we'll let you know, don't worry," she says with a slight wink.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2006)

"If nothing happens by accident, then, why me and why Shao-lin?"  A multitude of thoughts and emotions flowed through Charlotte's head.  She asked partially out of curiosity, but also to buy her some time to  hopefully find some clarity in all the chaos.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika smirks.  "Yeah," she says, rather loudly to the whispered question, "teleport to the front door and charge, what else?  If that changes, we'll let you know, don't worry," she says with a slight wink.



 “Brilliant stick girl,” she stands, “I swear they should have put Ryan in charge.  Ryan I am going to hit the shower, talk to you later.  See yah,” she directs to Anika as she leaves.

*Gilden & Karen*

Gadget is about to respond when Karen walks in she waves, “Hi Karen, I don’t mind, it seems like the more the merrier, right Cantrip?  I mean Gilden… sorry old habits.”

Kal walks in, and Aya enters soon after wearing a large t-shirt, like a gown, she flops on the bed, “Alright so what’s the emergency,” she quips sharply.

*Timothy*

Jean replies, “Hi Tim, I am just relaxing in the quad, oh it’s nice to hear your voice, you sound great, I hope Africa is fun!  I tell all my friends about you, a real life elite overseas doing fun stuff in exotic lands.  I bet it’s really nice there, things are great here too.  I totally love my classes, well for the most part.  I went to my first college party last week, it was so crazy!  I tried some beer, ugh, I did not like it all.  No thank you!”

She pauses briefly, “So what is going on there, oh I have so many stories.  When are you coming back stateside?  What is like being around so many elites?  Is it true that the UN elites are all stuck up, they seem so decent on TV, and what is Legacy like… and oh my god, have you met Mark, he is absolutely beautiful… oh I am sorry I am rambling,” she laughs into the phone.

*Cassie*

Flashfire sneers, “Oh, well lets turn the heat up… hot stuff,” he laughs at his crude pun.  He casually tosses a red black ball of fire towards Cassie but the blast goes wide, hitting the wall with force!

“Oops…” he grins.

_*Initiative:** Flashfire 47, Cassie 20.*_

_Flashfire rolls a 13 strike and misses with his attack!  He is 20 feet from Cassie._

*Charlotte*

The image snaps and she finds herself back in the Zen rock garden, Shao-Lin is collapsed on the ground.  His eyes open at the sky, breathing lightly.  He is not responsive and just lays there staring upward.

*Kelly*

The door buckles under assault and begins to give.  Legion speaks with her mother’s voice, “The moment you come through the door I put a bullet through Tommy’s head, and then your mother’s, so you can watch them both die before you… won’t that be sweet.  Then the only person left in the world that loves you will be me.”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2006)

"Shao-Lin?"  Charlotte said quietly, before saying it again, louder, "Shao-Lin?"  She bent down to examine her friend, placing her head against his chest to make sure he was breathing before trying to wake him up.  She thought she was going to start to cry but realized then that there were fresh tears already gracing her cheeks.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Shao-Lin?"  Charlotte said quietly, before saying it again, louder, "Shao-Lin?"  She bent down to examine her friend, placing her head against his chest to make sure he was breathing before trying to wake him up.  She thought she was going to start to cry but realized then that there were fresh tears already gracing her cheeks.



 He finally gasps as if coming up fro air, “Huh… what happened… I feel… where am I?  Charlotte what are you… what happened?  What am I doing here?”


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2006)

*Karen,Gilden, & Mark*

SARAH appears, “Gadget, Mark is on his way… he is here with Star she needs your assistance.”  The door opens and there stands Mark, carrying Star who is limp in his arms…


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2006)

"You don't remember?"  Charlotte responds, her face vividly showing her concern.  What's the last thing you can recall?  How are you feeling?"  She wanted to ask a thousand questions at once, but kept it to the two most important ones.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 26, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "You don't remember?"  Charlotte responds, her face vividly showing her concern.  What's the last thing you can recall?  How are you feeling?"  She wanted to ask a thousand questions at once, but kept it to the two most important ones.



 “I remember seeing you approach… you asked me something… and then… I don’t know.  I think I feel fine now, what happened, Charlotte?” the youth replies obviously concerned at what just transpired.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2006)

"I'm not completely sure."  Charlotte confessed, "Has that never happened to you before?"


----------



## Agamon (May 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Brilliant stick girl,” she stands, “I swear they should have put Ryan in charge.  Ryan I am going to hit the shower, talk to you later.  See yah,” she directs to Anika as she leaves.




Anika nearly laughs.  "Yeah, see ya," she replies as Tina leaves.  Looking at Ryan, still smirking, she adds, "Wow, she's sharp as a spoon.  But that's alright, she's not coming along because of her brains."  Her expression turns serious and she appears thoughtful for a moment before saying, "You know, I was kinda doubtful at first, but I think we could pull this off.  I'm going to help Gilden summon his 'demon' tomorrow to get some answers and then Mark and I will go over our plan.  I want you to join us, but not Tina.  She'll go where you go and follow your lead, I think.  That's good enough, no need to overcomplicate things for her," she says, a hint of her smirk returning.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2006)

Heraing the threat spoken in her mother's voce, Kelly's pounding on the door slackens into half-hearted blows and then they stop.  "Can't you do anything? He's gonna kill my mom and Tommy." she ragess at Bishop, not believing for a second that he was her father, but he was a very powerful Elite, and Neuro was his responsibility, whatever that meant.

The girl stood with her arms parallel to the ground pushing against the door for support, with her head lower beneath her shoulders, "Come on baby, don't you even want to look me in the eyes while your fcking me over like this?  Don't you want to see my face?"  the girl asks with a maniacle gleam in her eyes.  As she speaks, Kelly's brilliant electrical aura sputters and dies leaving the petite blonde looking very much diminished to those on the same side of the doorway as she is.  Dropping to her knees in what probably looks to be surrender the girl balances her crouch with her hands.

Filled with an almost insane rage the girls lips quiver in excitement as she summons up more power then she ever had before.  She drew in so much power that through her bezerk fury she could feel her flesh begin to twitch and sizzle as the electrical power built to even greater heights within her.  Then, when she felt she could take no more, even through her rage numbed nerves, the power finally escaped her.

OOC:  Not sure if Kelly is in combat time, so my action is in 2 parts (Standard Action, and then a Full Action), she will perform the second action even if the trick attempt works.

Round 1: Standard Action to use the Trick option of Bluff to get Neuro to open the door (Bluff +13[17 if attractive counts not sure how it interacts with his obsession], if its okay, I'll use my Bluff Mastery get +23/+27 as the result)

Free Action to Extra Effort the following stunt:
Paralyze 9 (Area Cone(+1), Continuous(+3), Alt Save Fort(+0); Full action (-1), Side-Effect: (DC 25 tough save) (-1); Indirect 3, Subtle 2; 4pp/rank +5pp = 41/43 )

Round 2: Full Round Action to actually use the stunt, Free Action to boost it by 2 ranks to Rank 11.

Kelly will end up Exhausted, plus she has to make a damage save against DC 25, I don't think her defensive roll would help on the save, but the Force-Field should hopefully.  The indirect 3 and Subtle 2 should be enough to let it go through the floor and make it a surprise attack.


----------



## Samnell (May 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH appears, “Gadget, Mark is on his way… he is here with Star she needs your assistance.”  The door opens and there stands Mark, carrying Star who is limp in his arms…




"She said she had to help Tommy and then she went dead..." Mark explained.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 26, 2006)

Cassie shrugs. "Remember, you've got to bring me in alive, and I'm sure that alerted the security system." As she speaks she slings her cleaver at him, looking for a way to close the distance without bringing herself into an open area where he'd have the advantage.


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget is about to respond when Karen walks in she waves, “Hi Karen, I don’t mind, it seems like the more the merrier, right Cantrip?  I mean Gilden… sorry old habits.”




"Of course, I kind of expected you to come along anyways." He says smiling to the ruby girl. "And you can call me Cantrip if you want, its almost a second name to me now anyways." He adds turning and addressing Gadget.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal walks in, and Aya enters soon after wearing a large t-shirt, like a gown, she flops on the bed, “Alright so what’s the emergency,” she quips sharply.”




"Not an emergency per say. Rather a discussion of what we are going to do about the upcomming Genocide mission" He responds with a slight frown. "As I was saying to Gadget, we can not allow the Legacy students to kill him. Its wrong and..."



> SARAH appears, “Gadget, Mark is on his way… he is here with Star she needs your assistance.” The door opens and there stands Mark, carrying Star who is limp in his arms…




Gilden will stand aside, getting out of Gagdets way.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 26, 2006)

"Huh. I thought I was in charge," Ryan says to himself.

"What I find interesting, Anika, is that you manage to restrain your comments until after Tina leaves. I guess you don't enjoy social bullying if the other person pushes back. Quite frankly, Anika, you need to treat Tina with the same respect you have to show towards every other member of the team. For two reasons," Ryan adds, holding up his fingers.

"Reason number one is that like it or not, Tina has a very good chance of making the team no matter what you may say about her. As the number two of Legacy, everyone under you needs to respect you, or else they won't listen to you." _Reason number one why I didn't get the spot._

"Reason number two is that Tina's my friend, and my future girlfriend once we get done with Genocide. I don't appreciate people mocking people I like, especially people I'm going out with. Now do you want to leave out the personal jabs and snipings for once?"


----------



## Agamon (May 26, 2006)

_"Maybe the reason I waited until she left was less to insult her and more to push your buttons.  Besides, it's true, unlike most of your insults,"_ Anika thinks, grinning inwardly.  Eventually she sighs, though, and her musing becomes more serious.

"You're right, that wasn't fair," she finally admits, "But, I'm not the only one being disrespectful around here, so how about this: let's both stop with the disparaging remarks towards each other and each others' friends.  And who knows, maybe we can be friends again, too.  It wasn't too long ago we spoke nothing but civilly to each other and defended each other from other's dumb remarks.  Just because we broke up doesn't mean I don't like you.  So, deal?" she asks, offering her hand in peace.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2006)

Ryan grins. "No fair, unequal terms. I won't make disparaging remarks about Sami if you don't make them about Tina. Besides, I'd have a hard time keeping straight who's your friend for this hour versus the next," he says as he shakes it. "Deal."

"By the way, why does Sami treat us like we're animals at a zoo or something? I mean, we're Elites, big deal. I'm sure he hung around with Billy and Isabella all the time in Brazil, and you before even that."


----------



## Agamon (May 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan grins. "No fair, unequal terms. I won't make disparaging remarks about Sami if you don't make them about Tina. Besides, I'd have a hard time keeping straight who's your friend for this hour versus the next," he says as he shakes it. "Deal."




Anika grins.  "Fair enough, just try and keep the Lord of the Rings references to a minimum, okay?  And if you don't mind, maybe try and dissuade Tina from using 'stick girl' for me.  I know she's got more curves than me, she doesn't need to rub it in," she says with a self-deprecating smirk.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "By the way, why does Sami treat us like we're animals at a zoo or something? I mean, we're Elites, big deal. I'm sure he hung around with Billy and Isabella all the time in Brazil, and you before even that."




"From what I understand, Billy and Isabella pretty much kept to themselves.  But, yeah, he's been pretty overwhelmed since coming here.  He was more amazed when I discovered my abilities than I was.  Really, life was pretty, well, dull back at the ranch.  Especially compared to here.  You have to admit, this place can get a bit nuts."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2006)

"No problem. I'll just have to think of something new. Although really, an insulting nickname from me isn't much of a big deal. More of a term of endearment...okay, maybe not," Ryan adds with a grin. 

"I find it pretty hard to believe that Billy was able to keep to himself. A great guy, I suppose, but he loved those cameras. Speaking of those two, we really need to find out where they're at and what happened to them. They're probably just hanging out in some UNJE witness protection thing or whatever, but still."

"I think I'd end up bored without people trying to kill me so often. Really though, they should just learn to leave us alone...Overseer hasn't won yet. Who do you think Genocide is buying arms from? I mean, the location probably means it isn't a routine transaction."


----------



## Agamon (May 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I find it pretty hard to believe that Billy was able to keep to himself. A great guy, I suppose, but he loved those cameras. Speaking of those two, we really need to find out where they're at and what happened to them. They're probably just hanging out in some UNJE witness protection thing or whatever, but still."




"Great guy?  C'mon, you hated him," Anika teases.  "Anyway, I think the prospect of becoming a daddy changed his priorities.  And I'm sure they're fine.  Just because they aren't here doesn't mean they aren't safe.  Like you say, the UNJE is taking care of them and probably trying to respect the privacy they wanted in Brazil."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I think I'd end up bored without people trying to kill me so often. Really though, they should just learn to leave us alone...Overseer hasn't won yet. Who do you think Genocide is buying arms from? I mean, the location probably means it isn't a routine transaction."




"I'm hoping UNJE intelligence can find that out for us before our meeting tomorrow.  We'll see what Paragon's found out about this place and the transaction then."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2006)

"Yeah, sure I hated him. But putting him in perspective, he's a lot less annoying than some other people around here, and my dislike doesn't exactly preclude being a good person."

"I bet Kelly's old bodyguard Charles is selling him guns. That's exactly the kind of shady deal he'd be making."


----------



## Aenion (May 27, 2006)

"Uhm...yeah," Karen smiles sheepishly as Gilden says he expected her as she finds a free spot on the floor to sit, raising an eyebrow at the pile of books in the corner. She smiles at Aya as she enters, "Hey Aya."

She nods at Gilden's concerns about Genocide and is about to reply as Mark appears at the door, "Oh my god Star," she quickly bounds up and stands aside to allow Mark to rest the broken android on the floor, "Is she... is she alright?" she asks Gadget, looking worried.


----------



## Agamon (May 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, sure I hated him. But putting him in perspective, he's a lot less annoying than some other people around here, and my dislike doesn't exactly preclude being a good person."




Anika stares and blinks at that.  _"Did Ryan just say that?  Someone's maturing,"_ she thinks.  "Yeah, good point," is all she says.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I bet Kelly's old bodyguard Charles is selling him guns. That's exactly the kind of shady deal he'd be making."




Anika shrugs.  "I didn't know him very well.  Is he a gun runner, I thought he was just a merc.  But who knows."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2006)

"He's a shady character? Isn't that what shady characters do?"

"You know, I was doing some research, and with my ability to alter matter, we could really bomb the hell out of Genocide's chateau before we even set foot inside. It seems like a better idea to engage on the battlefield of our choice rather than his."


----------



## Agamon (May 27, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "He's a shady character? Isn't that what shady characters do?"




Anika laughs, assuming he's joking.  "I used to be a 'shady character', I guess.  But I wasn't a mercenary or arms dealer."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You know, I was doing some research, and with my ability to alter matter, we could really bomb the hell out of Genocide's chateau before we even set foot inside. It seems like a better idea to engage on the battlefield of our choice rather than his."




The mirth drains from Anika quickly at that suggestion.  "What?  No.  Unless your bomb causes no damage to anyone or anything but Genocide.  That's not a better idea, it's an easier idea.  We're going to try to make sure no one's dying that doesn't need to."  She shifts uncomfortably and glances around.  "And no more talking about the mission.  This isn't the place to do it.  As far as I'm concerned this entire place is compromised."


----------



## KentArnold (May 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jean replies, “Hi Tim, I am just relaxing in the quad, oh it’s nice to hear your voice, you sound great, I hope Africa is fun!  I tell all my friends about you, a real life elite overseas doing fun stuff in exotic lands.  I bet it’s really nice there, things are great here too.  I totally love my classes, well for the most part.  I went to my first college party last week, it was so crazy!  I tried some beer, ugh, I did not like it all.  No thank you!”
> 
> She pauses briefly, “So what is going on there, oh I have so many stories.  When are you coming back stateside?  What is like being around so many elites?  Is it true that the UN elites are all stuck up, they seem so decent on TV, and what is Legacy like… and oh my god, have you met Mark, he is absolutely beautiful… oh I am sorry I am rambling,” she laughs into the phone.




He pauses to digest everything she's said, "Africa is nice. I've made a lasting impression in a few of the trees during a recent spat of bad weather, but outside of that, no problems with the weather."

The ideas of her enjoying college life somehow made all the seriousness where he was seem almost surreal in comparison, "Its good to know that you're doing good at college. I can't say I've made many friends, but I'm trying at least. Got some good teachers. Some pretty ones as well, which makes listening to them all the harder. As to liquor ... no thanks. Just the idea ... ugh. As to what's going on ..."

He pauses again, trying to decide how to sugar-coat it, "Things could be better, but they're not too bad. At times it feels like I'm in the only safe spot in the middle of a war zone. We had a student get killed recently, we've had a nearby town attacked by an unknown group of Elites."

He quickly continues before she can start asking if he's ok, "Don't worry, I wasnt involved in any of that! It's actually pretty safe *on* campus itself. As to the UN Elites being stuck up ... yeah, some of them can be that way. There are a few cool ones, but sadly it doesnt seem like there are all that many decent ones." He decided not to mention the fact that two Elites had attacked right on campus, no need to worry her too much.

He thought about the other Elites, "Cassandra Prophet, she seemed a bit more normal than I would have expected given her views. Yoshi ... well, he was the student who died. I don't know the details about what happened there. Mark ... he may be good looking, but trust me, personality is not something he has a lot of. In short, they're not as extreme as TV makes them out to be."

He chuckled a bit, "I think I made the cafeteria run out of baking cocoa when helping the workers after the recent attack. When I'm coming back stateside ... I'm not sure about that yet. I'm hoping to be able to jet from here for sprink break. But before that, not a clue honestly. Its hectic, but I'm managing. How are your parents taking you being away at college anyway?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He pauses to digest everything she's said, "Africa is nice. I've made a lasting impression in a few of the trees during a recent spat of bad weather, but outside of that, no problems with the weather."



"Oh my gosh, are you okay, you knucklehead.  Don't go hurting yourself again, don't make me come out there," she replies a little worried.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> The ideas of her enjoying college life somehow made all the seriousness where he was seem almost surreal in comparison, "Its good to know that you're doing good at college. I can't say I've made many friends, but I'm trying at least. Got some good teachers. Some pretty ones as well, which makes listening to them all the harder. As to liquor ... no thanks. Just the idea ... ugh. As to what's going on ..."



"Pretty ones," she questions, "oh do tell!"


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He pauses again, trying to decide how to sugar-coat it, "Things could be better, but they're not too bad. At times it feels like I'm in the only safe spot in the middle of a war zone. We had a student get killed recently, we've had a nearby town attacked by an unknown group of Elites."



"Yeah I saw on the news, he was so young," she repsonds.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He quickly continues before she can start asking if he's ok, "Don't worry, I wasnt involved in any of that! It's actually pretty safe *on* campus itself. As to the UN Elites being stuck up ... yeah, some of them can be that way. There are a few cool ones, but sadly it doesnt seem like there are all that many decent ones." He decided not to mention the fact that two Elites had attacked right on campus, no need to worry her too much.



"Decent ones, oh give me the scoop, don't leave me hanging," she says.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He thought about the other Elites, "Cassandra Prophet, she seemed a bit more normal than I would have expected given her views. Yoshi ... well, he was the student who died. I don't know the details about what happened there. Mark ... he may be good looking, but trust me, personality is not something he has a lot of. In short, they're not as extreme as TV makes them out to be."



"Oh boys like Mark, you don't care if they can form whole sentences, you just want to show him around like a pony and make everyone jealous," she jokes.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He chuckled a bit, "I think I made the cafeteria run out of baking cocoa when helping the workers after the recent attack. When I'm coming back stateside ... I'm not sure about that yet. I'm hoping to be able to jet from here for sprink break. But before that, not a clue honestly. Its hectic, but I'm managing. How are your parents taking you being away at college anyway?"



“Oh they are handling it alright, dad hates me being away, and mom well she manages.  She understands this is what I want, and trusts me… my dad, well you know about his gun collection and his way with boys.  So it’s nice to be away on my own, have some fun and explore life I guess.  I have met so many interesting people, done so many fun things, it’s great.  But if you can’t come visit, I might get some friends and go to some place exotic!  Like the Sahara region, I hear it’s so cool there… you have to send pictures!  I am even practicing my French* because I really want to go!” she finishes in an excited manner.

_*French is a common language in the country where Mudaba Adin is located, English as well for my sanity._

*Mark, Karen, & Gilden*

Gadget leaps out of her seat, “Mark put her on the bed, and I will do what I can,” she shakes her head, looking at Star’s condition, “This is not good, she looks like she is running on very minimal power.”

Kal and Aya stand aside, shocked, and not sure what to do in this situation.

*Cassie*

The knife flies at Flashfire but is neatly deflected by the fiery field that surmounts his body.  He grins, “Cute, Cassie… very cute.  Now really you shouldn’t throw knives, you could cut someone… safety first little girl.”

He rushes forward at blazing speed, literally, and throws a fearsome punch, but the strike goes wide as Cassie neatly avoids the blurring flaming fist with east, making the difficult look easy.

_Cassie rolls a 22 a hit, but the damage does not overcome his Impervious defenses.  Flashfire rolls a 15 and misses with his punch!

*Round 2*… Cassie’s turn._

*Charlotte*

Shao Lin shakes his head no, “I don’t think so… I can’t even remember what happened… or what I said.  I feel like I am missing something… I feel like I am missing a piece of myself… but I don’t know what.”

He leans on Charlotte for support.

*Kelly*

Bishop shouts, “Kelly no!” but its too late… the door slides open as the girl unleashes her power into the room!  The British terrorist dives and takes the brunt of the blow meant for Kelly into himself.  

When she looks up she sees her mother still standing unharmed, somehow luck was on her side.  She grins, “Oh you look so beautiful.  But I am sorry this room just isn’t safe for me, anymore…” she looks up briefly, “SARAH shift me to the next level please, I need to requisition some weapons.”

SARAH complies, and her mother is gone, as light shimmers and she disappears.

Bishop hisses in pain, “Are you alright?”

_Legion rolls a 12, he uses Kismet’s luck ability and rerolls to get a 23 on her save.  Tommy is paralyzed.  Bishop is paralyzed as well.  Kelly is exhausted._


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget leaps out of her seat, “Mark put her on the bed, and I will do what I can,” she shakes her head, looking at Star’s condition, “This is not good, she looks like she is running on very minimal power.”




Ignoring the others, Mark laid Star down on the bed, "But she's still running so that's good. How is she helping Tommy?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Ignoring the others, Mark laid Star down on the bed, "But she's still running so that's good. How is she helping Tommy?"



 “I can only guess,” she says pulling out a UNJE laptop, connecting it to Star, “that she has somehow transferred his software to another STAR closer to Tommy… therefore to protect, probably a hardwired protection protocol, which overrides her desire to stay with you.  Or maybe, she chose to protect her father.”


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

> “I can only guess,” she says pulling out a UNJE laptop, connecting it to Star, “that she has somehow transferred his software to another STAR closer to Tommy… therefore to protect, probably a hardwired protection protocol, which overrides her desire to stay with you. Or maybe, she chose to protect her father.”




"Does she come back if the other body is destroyed?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Does she come back if the other body is destroyed?"



 Gadget looks up, “I don’t know… I hope so.  I have not gotten a chance to do a full readout on her software, and the white papers are not in any archive here on campus, the only person that knows for sure is Tommy.”


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2006)

As the electrical energy builds up in her body Kelly can feel it burning her from the inside out, for the first time in her life, her power is actually injuring her, but the girl forces away the pain in her blind rage, wanting to lash out at her tormentor, the man that had killed her father, the man that was possessing her mother and had a gun to the love of her life's head.  She felt te energy inside her rising to a crescendo and the girl screamed out in pain and anger as she released it blindly, completely ignorant of the fact that the door had opened and Neuro was attacking her.

The release of so much energy from her body all at once had a catostrophic affect on the teen popstar, she had been floating a few inches above the ground as the energy was released, and the release of power echoed like an explosion sending the girl soaring away from the door to land in a smoking heap a half-dozen feet away from the door.  Kelly gave a soft moan and her head shifted slowly to the right to lie flat against the floor.  Her hands are blackened from the burns that the energy made as it passed through them.

The blonde lays unmoving for a few seconds before letting out a second moan and shifting slightly so that she could see Tommy and Bishop, both still wreathed in electrical energy and twitching as the energy fired along their nerves making them move but entirely uncontrolled with no signs of it stopping or abating...nor would it.  The energy was too strong to just fizzle away on its own, it was powerful enough to sustain itself indefinitely and keep the pair permanently twitching.

"S...save Tommy...Save Tommy and Mommy...please." the girl croaks huskily to the terrorist leader, and possible father, and reaches out with her right hand and waves her hand towards the pair, sending another surge of energy and pain through her body.  With the weak gesture, the waves of pain and nerve firings ceased in the pair, and the Kelly's eyes closed.

OOC: Using her powers will put Kelly at dying, and force a DC 10 Fort check or die.  Kelly has a +0 Fort Save.  If she hadn't ended the paralysis, it never would have ended.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "S...save Tommy...Save Tommy and Mommy...please." the girl croaks huskily to the terrorist leader, and possible father, and reaches out with her right hand and waves her hand towards the pair, sending another surge of energy and pain through her body.  With the weak gesture, the waves of pain and nerve firings ceased in the pair, and the Kelly's eyes closed.
> 
> OOC: Using her powers will put Kelly at dying, and force a DC 10 Fort check or die.  Kelly has a +0 Fort Save.  If she hadn't ended the paralysis, it never would have ended.



Bishop lifted her gently and walks towards Tommy slowly, “He’s dead…” he says shielding her from looking, “she shot him… he shot him, but he will pay… for this and more.”

“Kelly stay with me, love, we are not out of the fire yet,” he says looking over his shoulder.

The Star steps into the room a blank look on its face.  Bishop grimaces, “Definitely not out of the fire,” he says.


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget looks up, “I don’t know… I hope so.  I have not gotten a chance to do a full readout on her software, and the white papers are not in any archive here on campus, the only person that knows for sure is Tommy.”




Mark started to reach for Gadget's shoulders and stopped himself, not daring interrupt her work. "I don't know where she is, or will be if she can't get back. Can you find out if she'll come back? Don't- I mean, don't make her come back right now. She doesn't want that. Just...make sure she can come back..."

Mark's hands trembled, fingers blurring. He shifted from foot to foot and cast about the room, trying to find some way to be helpful.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark started to reach for Gadget's shoulders and stopped himself, not daring interrupt her work. "I don't know where she is, or will be if she can't get back. Can you find out if she'll come back? Don't- I mean, don't make her come back right now. She doesn't want that. Just...make sure she can come back..."
> 
> Mark's hands trembled, fingers blurring. He shifted from foot to foot and cast about the room, trying to find some way to be helpful.



 “Looks like she uploaded her software, using a secure backdoor provided by SARAH, then initiated a secure uplink to a UNJE satellite, oh wow.  Several actually, before settling back down… and into…” she scrunches her face fixing her glasses, “another SARAH system.  I was not aware there was more then one, but given that Tommy built this, I can see him easily duplicating this system elsewhere.”

Gadget shrugs, “Looks like I can get into this system, but its going to take time... I know you don’t want to hear that, but with this backdoor it should be easy to follow the path, Tommy is good, not saying I am better, but this is what I was born to do.  Interesting, as best as I can tell, Star’s software has evolved… meaning this capability was not originally hard programmed into her AI routines or software features.  This is brilliant,” she smiles.

“Oh Tommy you brilliant bastard, I am jealous,” she says to no one in particular, alright… got it… sorry it took so long, I encountered a few security barriers I was unfamiliar with, tricky, but not impossible.  Mark… you want the good news or the bad news?”


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Bishop lifted her gently and walks towards Tommy slowly, “He’s dead…” he says shielding her from looking, “she shot him… he shot him, but he will pay… for this and more.”
> 
> “Kelly stay with me, love, we are not out of the fire yet,” he says looking over his shoulder.
> 
> The Star steps into the room a blank look on its face.  Bishop grimaces, “Definitely not out of the fire,” he says.




When Bishop lifts her into his arms Kelly moans again in pain,  It was too much, it hurt like nothing else in her life had ever hurt, not evenwhen Genocide had almost killed her, or the Hunter Killers.  Theough the soft roaring of blood in her ears she is able to er and comprehend what her father tells her...that her boyfriend, that her Tommy, the man she loved was dead.  Her vody sagged in Bishop's arms, "I'm coming Tommy, wait for me, love.  We'll be together forever." she sighs, a slight smile on her otherwise pain-wracked face.

OOC: assuming you brush over the unconscious while dying rule, then again she doesn't need to be very conscius to say the above.  Should I roll the rest of the Fort Saves now?  Only a natural 20 will stabalize her.  I can link an invisible castle die roll to get the max 10 rolls done at once if that is easier.


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Interesting, as best as I can tell, Star’s software has evolved… meaning this capability was not originally hard programmed into her AI routines or software features.  This is brilliant,” she smiles.




"That's Star," Mark agreed distractedly. _Just find a way to make sure she's safe._



> “Oh Tommy you brilliant bastard, I am jealous,” she says to no one in particular, alright… got it… sorry it took so long, I encountered a few security barriers I was unfamiliar with, tricky, but not impossible.  Mark… you want the good news or the bad news?”




_There's more bad news?!_ Mark swallowed and steadied his hands. "Give me both."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When Bishop lifts her into his arms Kelly moans again in pain,  It was too much, it hurt like nothing else in her life had ever hurt, not evenwhen Genocide had almost killed her, or the Hunter Killers.  Theough the soft roaring of blood in her ears she is able to er and comprehend what her father tells her...that her boyfriend, that her Tommy, the man she loved was dead.  Her vody sagged in Bishop's arms, "I'm coming Tommy, wait for me, love.  We'll be together forever." she sighs, a slight smile on her otherwise pain-wracked face.
> 
> OOC: assuming you brush over the unconscious while dying rule, then again she doesn't need to be very conscius to say the above.  Should I roll the rest of the Fort Saves now?  Only a natural 20 will stabalize her.  I can link an invisible castle die roll to get the max 10 rolls done at once if that is easier.



 “I don’t think so love,” Bishop replies, “stay with me.”

The STAR unit stands emotionless behind Bishop.  It speaks, “Let me see her, we won’t have much time before the rest of the STARs descend on our position.  If Tommy is dead our only hope is to find Legion and the command room, I can override the system with a code Tommy entrusted to me.”

Bishop looks surprised, “Who are you.”

“My friends call me Star, now put her down and let me help her, or she will die,” the android replies devoid of emotion.

Bishop complies.

_Kelly is safe for now, well from death._

*Mark, Karen, and Gilden*

“The good news is that Star is alive, so cheer up buckaroo.  The bad news is that, Tommy has been shot to death, Kelly is nearly dying, Cassie seems to be under attack by a flaming Yoshi clone, and an army of STARs is going to kill them all at the behest of some psycho named Legion… that is what I can gather from the security logs.  They are also deep under water, so getting to them in a hurry will be difficult, or would be if we didn’t have James,” Gadget shrugs.

“Ouch, I hate to be the bearer of bad news,” she pouts.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika laughs, assuming he's joking.  "I used to be a 'shady character', I guess.  But I wasn't a mercenary or arms dealer."




"Yeah, you were a fifteen year old girl. Real shady. I bet you lied to your parents, shoplifted a few things, and maybe tried some pot. That's not being shady, that's called being troubled or rebellious. I don't think you can be shady until you're older."





			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> The mirth drains from Anika quickly at that suggestion.  "What?  No.  Unless your bomb causes no damage to anyone or anything but Genocide.  That's not a better idea, it's an easier idea.  We're going to try to make sure no one's dying that doesn't need to."  She shifts uncomfortably and glances around.  "And no more talking about the mission.  This isn't the place to do it.  As far as I'm concerned this entire place is compromised."




"Well, nitroglycerine isn't known for being particularly choosy on who it hurts. So that plan's a no go. I guess I'll get to use it eventually," he jokes. _And since blowing up the castle is off the menu, even with non-lethal blasts, that means we have to fight with our hands tied behind our backs. Why we bend backwards to help our enemies, murderers and terrorists who pose a greater threat to the world than anyone before them, is beyond me. Of course, when the chips are down and everyone's hurt, THEN we're allowed to use drastic actions. I don't recall hearing any complaints for the way I dealt with Strength._


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “The good news is that Star is alive, so cheer up buckaroo.  The bad news is that, Tommy has been shot to death, Kelly is nearly dying, Cassie seems to be under attack by a flaming Yoshi clone, and an army of STARs is going to kill them all at the behest of some psycho named Legion… that is what I can gather from the security logs.  They are also deep under water, so getting to them in a hurry will be difficult, or would be if we didn’t have James,” Gadget shrugs.




Gadget's words droned off in a distorted rush as her shoulders slowly rose and fell. _TOMMY! STAR! YOSHI!_ Shock and fear passed before Mark quite realized it. _We have no time._

"SARAH, emergency page Legacy to my room and tell me where Paragon is. Gadget, we're going to get you a comm and you keep working on Tommy's security system. See if you can find a way to shut the place down without drowning everyone inside, the stars too if you can. But I want to know everything Tommy knows about Legion too."

_Ok. Quick in and get the warm bodies and out. Kelly, Cassie, Tommy. Legion can drown there. Tommy could still be alive. You can survive a gunshot..._

Off to the rescue again.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2006)

*All main-team Legacy members*

SARAH speaks, “Mark has called for an emergency meeting, please meet at his room immediately.”

*Gilden’s Room*

Gadget nods, “No problem boss.”

SARAH replies, “Paragon is in his office, he has been notified and will be at your room promptly.”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2006)

Charlotte shifts so she can accept Shao-lin's weight more easily, increasingly becoming worried.   Momentarily, she examines her mental self, wondering if she felt different-if the piece Shao-lin lost was inside of her somehow.  She doubted she could feel it if it was, but examined herself internally nonetheless.  Her thoughts then turned back to her friend, "Let's get you to the clinic, I want to make sure you're 100% okay."  If Shao-lin acquiesces, she'll call SARAH to notify the doctor and then help her friend get there.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Charlotte shifts so she can accept Shao-lin's weight more easily, increasingly becoming worried.   Momentarily, she examines her mental self, wondering if she felt different-if the piece Shao-lin lost was inside of her somehow.  She doubted she could feel it if it was, but examined herself internally nonetheless.  Her thoughts then turned back to her friend, "Let's get you to the clinic, I want to make sure you're 100% okay."  If Shao-lin acquiesces, she'll call SARAH to notify the doctor and then help her friend get there.



 He nods, “I think that is for the best,” he allows himself to be helped, “thank you.”


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget nods, “No problem boss.”




"Great. I'll trust you to have the communications dealt with." Mark sped to his room, going up the walls on the turns and tearing inside with clothes falling off in his wake. Not really thinking about it, he shoved the Impact Gloves on his hands and gave a few quick swings to charge them up as he pulled his uniform on.

Checking his comm, Legacy's leader signaled Gadget, "Are we online? I need to know where to send James when he gets here.

If ten seconds passed since Mark left Gilden's room, he would have been surprised.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *All main-team Legacy members*
> 
> SARAH speaks, “Mark has called for an emergency meeting, please meet at his room immediately.”




"No rest for the wicked," Ryan mutters as he takes off from his sitting position in the cafeteria. Within a few seconds, he's arrived at Mark's room. "What's the problem," he asks hurriedly.


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "No rest for the wicked," Ryan mutters as he takes off from his sitting position in the cafeteria. Within a few seconds, he's arrived at Mark's room. "What's the problem," he asks hurriedly.




"Star told me she had to go help Tommy and went dead. I took her to Gadget. I guess she's in another Star body right now. Gadget hacked in and found out Tommy's dead with a bullet in him under the ocean someplace. Kelly and Cassie are with him and still alive, Kelly just barely. The Yoshi clone is fighting Cassie and Legion has an army of Star units trying to kill Kelly and Cassie both. We're going in to pull Cassie, Kelly, and Star out. If we can get Tommy out too that's great but I think we have to bring the ocean down on Legion and his army of Stars before he starts gunning for countries."

"Gadget's going to stay on the comm and try to get us more intel and maybe shut down Legion's Stars if she can but we don't have time. Kelly could be dying right now and I don't think Cassie can hold out against an army of stars and evil Yoshi. I don't know who Legion is, but if he doesn't make it that's fine by me."

"So my plan's to teleport in and find Kelly, Cassie, Star, and Tommy...that order of priority. We get them out and hopefully by then Gadget will be able to do something to wreck the place on our way back home.

_Gadget will find a way to get Star back if we have to leave her behind. Or maybe Star can do what she did to get there in reverse..._


----------



## Aenion (May 30, 2006)

"Can... can we help? Kelly and Cassie are our friends as well," Karen barely manages to ask Mark before he rushes off, indicating Gilden, Aya and Kal, _Who's Legion? How and when did they get there? Kelly was supposed to be safely with Bishop ... Maybe Bishop is there too? And the UNJE is going..._ she thinks worriedly as she runs after Mark, hoping Paragon won't try to stop her from helping her friends.


----------



## Agamon (May 30, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, you were a fifteen year old girl. Real shady. I bet you lied to your parents, shoplifted a few things, and maybe tried some pot. That's not being shady, that's called being troubled or rebellious. I don't think you can be shady until you're older."




"Yeah, I wish," Anika replies.  "Besides, I didn't realise shady was such a powerful word," she adds, rolling her eyes.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Well, nitroglycerine isn't known for being particularly choosy on who it hurts. So that plan's a no go. I guess I'll get to use it eventually," he jokes.




"Uh-huh.  Just give me some warning before hand, okay?" she says with a grin.

At Sarah's announcement, she takes off at a run towards Mark's room.  "What now?"  Unable to keep up, she gets to the room in time to tget the gist of what Mark is explaining.  "You gotta be kidding?  This day just gets worse and worse."
_
Do we know who Legion is yet?_


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2006)

"Sta...Star...Tommy's gone...Daddy's gone...Neuro gonna make mom gone too.  Let me be with them."  the girl tells the robot in broken baby talk, trying unsuccesfully to raise her arm to push the android away from her, it fell limply not even having moved more then a few inches, and even hat had hurt.  Kelly could muster all the strength of a dead fly at this point, and even attempting it hurt, but if thats what it took to be with Tommy, she could accept the temporary pain.


----------



## Mimic (May 30, 2006)

"It would seem that there is never a dull moment," he says as Karen runs out of the room. "We should go see if they need our help. Becarefull Gadget," he tells the pink haired girl, "Tommy is a lot smarter then he has been letting on."

"I would like to help if I can." He tells the others once he gets to Mark's room.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2006)

"Heh. This is the day that just doesn't know when to end. Who the hell is Legion? Screw it, we'll just kick his ass along with everyone else's. Let's get James and get there fast." _Kelly's dying *again*? That's it, I'm going to start charging a damn fee. And Cassie fighting the evil Yoshi clone...that's going to get ugly fast._

"If we're going underwater, you guys should get some oxygen thingies or whatever."


----------



## Agamon (May 30, 2006)

"Okay, under the ocean someplace?  Do we know exactly where?  Otherwise that covers over 70% of the planet, and James won't be much help.  And we might need to extract more than our friends if we're going to blow up this underwater whateveritis, if anyone else is there.  Yeah, and who is Legion?  How'd he get control of the STARs?  Wow, Tommy's dead..."  Anika sighs.  "You know, even given the circumstances, I bet Kelly and Cassie will be happy to see us," she adds sarcastically.

It isn't until now that Anika notices that Mark is looking and sounding 'better'.  "Well, that's weird," she thinks.  "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth, we can talk about it later."


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

> Okay, under the ocean someplace? Do we know exactly where? Otherwise that covers over 70% of the planet, and James won't be much help. And we might need to extract more than our friends if we're going to blow up this underwater whateveritis, if anyone else is there. Yeah, and who is Legion? How'd he get control of the STARs? Wow, Tommy's dead..." Anika sighs. "You know, even given the circumstances, I bet Kelly and Cassie will be happy to see us," she adds sarcastically.




"I don't know any of that. We're waiting on Gadget to get us a location out of the computers there. Then we go fast and hope they're not all dead when we get there."

Mark keyed his comm again, "Gadget, do you have a location for us?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2006)

"For what?  That's what friends are for, right?"  Charlotte responds, giving her friend a smile, even while on the inside she doesn't quite feel very confident.  _D*mn that Overseer, for dragging an innocent into everything.  But I'll would go along, for now, assuming I can balance everything within my life which could be...precarious.  I need to make sure Shao-lin will be safe, I know he was an unwitting pawn but Sami...he seemed either just as ignorant or purposefully deceptive._  She was still partially absorbed in thought when she and Shao-lin reached the clinic.

"I was talking to Shao-lin asking him to explain one of his visions to me and he collapsed.  I'm not sure if he's completely alright, he says he feels like a part of him is missing.  Can you please check on him and take care of him?"  She asks, somewhat helplessly to the doctor.  Turning to Shao-lin, she whispers, "There's something I have to do right now but I'll come back to check on you as soon as I'm able."  She helps her friend get situated on a bed and then kisses his forehead before going out of the door.

_If I think this is tough for me, Anika's going to have it harder...I wonder if she could be the one they want?  It would make sense, as Sami's very close to her but I can't be sure.  I really need to know everything first before I act, and the only way to do that would be to talk to someone who knows.  If Overseer wants Sami out of the way, and if Sami turns out to be knowingly deceptive towards the rest of Legacy, then Anika would probably do it herself._  Charlotte postulates.  Still, she would feel more comfortable if Ryan were there with the two of them, especially since she could count on Ryan being truthful when she asked for answers.  Even if one of them lied, then, she could probably read the other one's expression to be aware of it happening.

"SARAH, can you tell Ryan and Anika I need to speak with both of them, as soon as possible?  It's urgent."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 30, 2006)

Cassie winces at the heat of the near blow, but springs up and off the nearby counter, pushing off hard to propell herself at the faux Yoshi with all the force her body can muster. "SARAH, we have an intruder, could you send a few STAR units to help me beat the tar out of him? The enemy chose the wrong face to put on it." She calls as she lashes out.

OOC: Strike on him. (going to update my stuff tongiht, I THINK I had updated Cassie to Strike +8, penetrating)


----------



## Mimic (May 30, 2006)

"If its the same place as before I can always put the location into James' mind and he could teleport us there, although it has been some time so our people probably aren't in the same places as before."


----------



## Agamon (May 30, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "SARAH, can you tell Ryan and Anika I need to speak with both of them, as soon as possible?  It's urgent."




As the message is relayed from Charlotte, Anika gets an incredulous look on her face.  "Urgent?  For cryin' out loud," she exasperates.  "What's not freakin' urgent today?  SARAH, tell Charlotte that if it's really important to come and see us at Mark apartment.  And hurry, we're going to be leaving soon."

She shrugs at Ryan with a look of confusion and annoyance.


----------



## Agamon (May 30, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "If its the same place as before I can always put the location into James' mind and he could teleport us there, although it has been some time so our people probably aren't in the same places as before."




"But how big can this place be?"  She looks at Ryan, "And don't go blowing nothing up, we're going to need a lot more than an oxygen mask at the bottom of the ocean."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 30, 2006)

"We can't expect it to be pretty close to the location of Cassandra's crash site. And Gilden could just show James, as he said. Easy as pie," he says, snapping his fingers.

"If she said it's urgent, it's urgent. Probably old news though...maybe some sort of 'psychic distress call' from Cassie or something equally stupid. Anika, Mark, you going to call Tina as well? That would give us all of the Reserve members."


----------



## Samnell (May 30, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Anika, Mark, you going to call Tina as well? That would give us all of the Reserve members."




"I forgot about her, but her power could be useful down there. SARAH, emergency page Tina to my room too."


----------



## Aenion (May 30, 2006)

_Poor Kelly, what has she done to ever deserve all of this?_ Karen stands a bit to the side as she listens to the others, mostly hoping James would get there fast, "We definitely have to make sure there any other survivors down there," she says sounding very worried, "If Gadget can't get their location, we should still be able to find them, even if they aren't in the same room anymore."


----------



## KentArnold (May 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh my gosh, are you okay, you knucklehead.  Don't go hurting yourself again, don't make me come out there," she replies a little worried.
> 
> "Pretty ones," she questions, "oh do tell!"



He gulped, realizing he'd made a mistake. "Well ... uh ... Jun Min ... she's quite good looking. Of course its hard dealing with her at times, she's a telepath." He tried not to let his mind dwell on what he thought her best features were, lest she pick up on it by accident.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah I saw on the news, he was so young," she responds.



"Young, brash, at times stupid, but its not right to talk ill of the dead." 


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Decent ones, oh give me the scoop, don't leave me hanging," she says.



He rattled off to her about Charlotte, about Chaos(not that he mentioned him by name), and about some of the other students, just chatting, not really paying attention to what he was saying, just talking.


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh boys like Mark, you don't care if they can form whole sentences, you just want to show him around like a pony and make everyone jealous," she jokes.



He smirks at the idea of Mark being ridden like a pony and laughs, "I'm sorry, but I dont think anyone is ever going to ride him like a pony unless ..." he quickly blushes, "anyway, it's not likely to happen for a long time. If ever." 


			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh they are handling it alright, dad hates me being away, and mom well she manages.  She understands this is what I want, and trusts me… my dad, well you know about his gun collection and his way with boys.  So it’s nice to be away on my own, have some fun and explore life I guess.  I have met so many interesting people, done so many fun things, it’s great.  But if you can’t come visit, I might get some friends and go to some place exotic!  Like the Sahara region, I hear it’s so cool there… you have to send pictures!  I am even practicing my French* because I really want to go!” she finishes in an excited manner.



He grinned, and rattled off in french, "You are a most beautiful butterfly, my sweet."

He quickly switched back to english, "It's a flowery language, not even sure why I learned it myself. Probably just had too much time on my hands I guess."  He chuckled, thinking back, "Oh yes, I know all about your father. He almost used me as target practice after that one incident." 

He paused, thinking about what she must be doing, and realized that having her visit might be a bad idea, "I'll do what I can to come visit. But it might take some time before the next break in classes. If need be, I can probably get one of the Elites to give me a ride back stateside or something. I'll get you some pictures in a few days, promise."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2006)

Charlotte, upon getting Anika's message rushes to Mark's apartment, asking having SARAH for directions.  Upon getting there, she lets herself in before staring at everyone and the frantic state they seem to be in.  "It looks like I've come at a bad time?"  She herself looks somewhat frazzled, although for the most part appears to be well. 

"What I need to say isn't immediately important, but I need to talk to Ryan and Anika privately today."


----------



## Agamon (May 31, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "What I need to say isn't immediately important, but I need to talk to Ryan and Anika privately today."




"Okay, you have something important to tell me and Ryan in private?  Now I'm curious," Anika says.  "If it's quick.  We'll be right back, don't leave without us." she says, before turning towards an open space in the room, and saying a quick prayer to Heimdall.  "We're bring Char along, too, right?  I mean if she wants to," she tells the others as the portal to her private space opens.  "After you guys," she says.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark keyed his comm again, "Gadget, do you have a location for us?"



Gadget comes back, “Roger boss, I have a location for you… feeding it to you now.  I am still mining for more information, looks like this Legion character is activating several internal and external defenses.  So if you are going in, don’t expect a warm welcome.”

Mark receives the location into his communication unit.

*Back at Sanctuary*

“Things are spiraling out of control, young master,” Mr. Smith speaks.

“I don’t think so, this is an interesting chance to see just how effective my new designs are against the cheap VSC warp suits.  Besides if Cassandra gets into any trouble I can bring her to me with ease; thank you UNJE Registration Archives and thank you James…” Tommy muses academically.

Mr. Smith replies, “What about Miss Mitchell, she may be in dire need of medical, it would be prudent to transport her to a secure location for treatment.”

“Kelly has been exposed to Legion, her mind is weak, until I can ascertain that she isn’t compromised I can’t risk that.  Legion needs to believe he killed me, it’s a ruse that works to my advantage for now.  Besides soon Legacy will be here and things will get very interesting.  I knew this was a horrible investment in money, but the return in information is nearly priceless.  Mr. Smith don’t you agree?” Tommy asks.

“Agreed though I shall go on record to express grim reservation that perhaps this course of action is the least moral,” the thin man replies.

“I make no amends there,” Tommy shrugs.

*Timothy*

“Oh that would be great,” Jean replies.

She pauses for a moment, “Oh Timothy you sweetheart, find yourself a nice girl, and good friends okay?  I will talk to you soon, and don’t hurt yourself again, I mean it!  Bye!”

The phone line goes dead.

*Cassie*

_Cassie rolls a 10 total, I will wait to see if she wants to use an HP._

*Kelly*

Star finishes with her makeshift bandages, “There that should keep her stable for now.  Bishop are you injured?”

“I am fine, how do we find Legion?” Bishop replies.

“I don’t know, I am locked out of the system now.  But if he went to get more weapons then he I know where to start looking we have to move, Tommy has made some new designs in my absence… and hunter-killers are the least of worries now,” she replies.

Bishop nods and gently picks up Kelly, “Lead the way.”

“We need to find Cassie, she needs our help,” Star says leading the way.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2006)

"Anika, if we're going on some sort of mission right now, it's really best to tell you later.  Besides I need to know a few pieces of information that you two can tell me before I can confirm the truth of story completely, it'll probably take a short while, at least.  What's going on right now?"

She quirks an eyebrow at Anika's portal, _That place probably won't be bugged, that'll be very helpful._ "If you're going out, shouldn't we make sure Sami is safe?  The last time you guys all left he was attacked after all."

After saying that, Charlotte felt kind of unscrupulous, but she figured that it was for the best.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2006)

Kelly continues to moan in pain as the android treats her wounds, applying bandages.  Except for a scrape along her elbow and upper arm from where she had skidded to a stop, the young blonde's wounds were all electrically induced.  Kelly's blackened hands were spasaming wildly, and her arms were at an unnatural angles, the muscle's having constricted so violently as the energy coursed through her.

"Let me die...Star...I want to die...I want to be with...with them, with Tommy...Its my fault...Its all my fault...stop it Star."  Kelly says fighting against Star futiley as her burns are covered, and her arms are put in slings to try and avoid a compound fracture.  There are tears trailing down Kelly's pale, almost bone white cheeks though whether they are from pain or anguish its anyone's guess, and her vision and hearing are going blurry and indistinct before slowly returning to clarity, and then fading again.


----------



## Agamon (May 31, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Anika, if we're going on some sort of mission right now, it's really best to tell you later.  Besides I need to know a few pieces of information that you two can tell me before I can confirm the truth of story completely, it'll probably take a short while, at least.  What's going on right now?"




"Yeah, Gadget was faster than I expected," Anika says, as the portal winks closed.  "You're right, it can wait.  There are lives at stake.  Tommy...Tommy is dead, Kelly is badly hurt and Cassie is being attacked by that demonic version of Yoshi.  Star's already gone to help them."



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "If you're going out, shouldn't we make sure Sami is safe?  The last time you guys all left he was attacked after all."




Anika pauses looking unsure.  "No, that whole attack was a set-up to get at Sami.  This attack was not meant to draw us out...I don't think...."  Pausing again, she decides to err on the side of caution.  "SARAH, can you tell Sami that Legacy is leaving again and to report to Jun Min's office, and ask her if he can wait with her until we return, just in case?

"This is rediculous.  I can't worry about leaving him here everytime we leave.  He's supposed to be safe here," she says, more than a little annoyed.  "I'm looking forward to taking care of Overseer."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2006)

OOc: Cassie will be houlding on to her single point for the moment.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOc: Cassie will be houlding on to her single point for the moment.



_Flashfire rolls a 20 and misses his strike!  *Round 3*, and Cassie’s turn…_

Flashfire continues his assault neatly evading the strike with a grin, “Please, Cassie, really you will have to do better then that babe.  I mean you want to try and kill me, then kill me!”

The clone laughs maniacally, as he makes a quick backhand attack, but Cassie is much too nimble for the attack.  He grins, “You can’t win… call all the help you need, just more fuel for my fire!”

SARAH does not respond.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2006)

"What?!"  Charlotte says, surprised and distraught.  _First Shao-lin and now Cassie and Kelly are both in trouble?  I should have taken Cassie seriously and went with her...Ryan was right too..._

"I'm sorry for doubting your judgement."  Charlotte said to Ryan, before addressing both him and Anika, "What's the hold up, can we go _now_?  At the very least, send me in."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2006)

"It's okay, we have t-shirts," Ryan mutters to Charlotte. "Come on, James and Tina...and Kiyana. We're supposed to be on-call like 24/7, what's the hold up," he asks impatiently.

Ryan glances up at the ceiling while addressing the school's helpful AI. "SARAH, please tell Timothy to also report to Jun Min's office while we're gone as well. Thank you." Turning back towards his friends, he explains, "Between the tall, athletic, and well-adjusted Swede and Timmy the pill popper, I know who I'd refer to as 'a boy.' Not everything revolves around you," he teases Anika with a smile. 

_Come on! Why is it my fate to wait around for other people or bureaucratic red tape while we need to do things and kick ass?_


----------



## Aenion (May 31, 2006)

"We don't have time for this. Sami will be safe here," Karen places her hand on Anika's shoulder, "They'd be stupid to try attacking here again, they know we'd be ready for them this time..." she tries to reassure her friend.

She frowns at charlotte when she apologizes to Ryan for doubting his judgement, _Of course he's right. If you're gonna think the worst of everyone and everything, you're gonna prove yourself right eventually. Especially if you're antagonizing everyone around you all the time..._ she thinks to herself, "Yeah where are they. They're usually the first to get here," she asks anxiously.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2006)

"I see they cloned Yoshi's tv behavoir too." Cassie says as she bends out of the way of the backhand. "You fight as badly as he does to." she adds as she takes the bend into a full on cartwheel, snap kicking out as she rolls backwards across the kitchen.

As she finishes, she kicks off the counter, all but richoting of the counter and ceiling before comign down in an ax kick designed to take the clone's head off.

OOC: Acrobatic bluff with the snap kick, then a normal strike as she leaps forward.


----------



## Agamon (May 31, 2006)

Anika shrugs.  "Seeing as how Sami thinks he was the target and Timothy doesn't, I don't think they were very ambiguous about who they were after.  Besides, how can everything revolve around me...?" she adds with a bit if a smirk, leaving the rest of the comment open for interpretation.

"Gilden, can you transfer that location to me?  My teleportaion spell takes a bit to cast.  I'll start it now in case James doesn't show," she says, mentally preparing to open the gateway.


----------



## Mimic (May 31, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Gilden, can you transfer that location to me?  My teleportaion spell takes a bit to cast.  I'll start it now in case James doesn't show," she says, mentally preparing to open the gateway.




"I can but the information is several hours old at least, if the location has somehow moved you will be teleporting us to the bottom of the ocean. Maybe I should scan the area again to make sure."


----------



## Samnell (May 31, 2006)

> "I can but the information is several hours old at least, if the location has somehow moved you will be teleporting us to the bottom of the ocean. Maybe I should scan the area again to make sure."




"Can you get a look at this?" Mark rattled off the location Gadget just gave him. "We don't have the time to wait around for James."

"Everyone that came in late: someone named Legion just killed Tommy McKain anhd took over his army of stars under the ocean. I guess Tommy had a house there. Kelly is near death, Cassie is fighting the Yoshi clone, and m- our Star is there trying to protect them. Our job is to go in and come out with Kelly, Cassie, Star, and if we can get it Tommy's body. We're not going in to waste time fighting stars or to kill Legion. On the way out we need to destroy the place so that army of stars doesn't get loose. The last thing we need is another elite with an army on our hands. Gadget is hacking the systems over there right now and can hopefully help us get intelligence on Legion and bring the place down."


----------



## KentArnold (May 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh that would be great,” Jean replies.
> 
> She pauses for a moment, “Oh Timothy you sweetheart, find yourself a nice girl, and good friends okay?  I will talk to you soon, and don’t hurt yourself again, I mean it!  Bye!”
> 
> The phone line goes dead.




He sat there for he didnt know how long, her last words echoing in his mind.

_Dont hurt yourself again._

He looked at himself, "Don't hurt myself, huh?"

He smiled at he picked up his guitar and began to play, "As if I could seriously injure myself for any length of time? The wounds heal in time, and even the scars are not as serious as they used to be."

He looked at his legs, where they'd been seriously bloodied up not too long ago and could barely see the scars. "My abilities are still growing. Two months ago such injuries would have left a scar for weeks. Now ... "

He sighed, "If only the scars in other places could heal with the same ease? But I guess I must bear the scars somewhere, if not on the body, in the mind."

_You're worthless!_

He wondered about that.

_If you werent around, things would be so much better!_

They finally found a way to accomplish that, but was their life so much better? Or had they poisoned their own lives with so much bitterness that they needed healing as well?

He shrugged it off, trying not to dwell on it, such thoughts were counterproductive to growing out of the problems he'd experienced. It'd been months since his last serious episode, and he didnt want to experience another one.

_The pain ripped through him as he'd landed. He could see parts of his stomach, and the deep shade of the blood said that perhaps this time he'd accomplished his goal. But the pain was unbearable so he rolled off, flesh tearing as he did so, and landed in shallow water.

The water stung, but it washed the grit away. And soon enough he realized all he'd done was rip his side open. He'd done worse and survived, and sure enough, the pain began to recede as the bleeding slowed._

He'd just taken it for granted back then the speed he healed at, he'd never thought about the idea he might be Elite. He shook his head, shoving such thoughts away, it'd been hours before a rescue team found him, and by then, all he had to show for it was some blood on his shirt, and a body that could barely move. Some suicide attempt.

He snorted, "Worthy? Me? Am I really worthy of the title Elite? What does it really mean?"

He sighed once more and returned to his playing, wondering just what was going through Cassie's mind or even Charlotte's mind at the moment. They had things together far more than he did, or probably ever would.

"SARAH? What was the reasons for Cassandra Prophet's departure from the Institute and do you have any way to reach her?"


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2006)

"Umm, let's not forget our last meeting with Kelly and her association with several other criminals like Bishop and Phase, as well as the outstanding warrant. Although in her current condition she isn't going to resist, once healed she may not go quietly."


----------



## Agamon (May 31, 2006)

"She could up and disappear again for all we know.  Not that I care, as long as she's okay in the end.  The charge against her, whatever it is, is bogus anyway, she hasn't willingly done anything wrong."


----------



## Samnell (May 31, 2006)

"Right Anika, it's a risk but we can't leave her to die. This is in and out. If Bishop or Phase is there, we don't need to engage them."


----------



## Mimic (May 31, 2006)

Gilden will sit down and cast his esp spell once more, concentrating on the co-ordinates that Mark had supplied him.

If he is successful he will put the images that he sees into Anika's mind


----------



## Aenion (May 31, 2006)

"Kelly is my friend and she's not a criminal. I don't care what Paragon says. She's done nothing wrong to deserve any of this happening to her... She got her soul taken away and he ... we treated her like a common criminal after we found out. I just want to see her safe again... Phase tried to kill her last time, I don't think they met on friendly terms. She never willingly worked for them... Besides weren't you the one privately meeting with a Pantheon spokesman, Ryan?" Karen glances at Ryan, but still avoids meeting his eyes.

Karen almost breathed a sigh of relief when Mark said they didn't have to engage Bishop, but how would she get him out of there? "What ... what if we do find Wi-... Bishop or Phase there? We can't just let the place collapse on them..." she offers, hoping no one caught her slip. She was so not suited for this...


----------



## Agamon (Jun 1, 2006)

"Karen's right.  _Anyone_ that wants to leave with us, can, but we don't have time to force anyone to come with us.  That includes Kelly and Cassie, though it doesn't sound like Kelly's in much of a position to argue.

"And if it's just going to be in and out, then I'm going to wait with the portal and keep it open.  It takes me about a minute to open it up, doesn't sound like we'll have that much extra time once everyone is rounded up.  And I need to keep concentration on it, so someone will have to stay with me in case I'm attacked.  If I have to focus on a foe, no more portal."


----------



## Samnell (Jun 1, 2006)

> "And if it's just going to be in and out, then I'm going to wait with the portal and keep it open. It takes me about a minute to open it up, doesn't sound like we'll have that much extra time once everyone is rounded up. And I need to keep concentration on it, so someone will have to stay with me in case I'm attacked. If I have to focus on a foe, no more portal."




"It's a plan." _Tina can- No, might need her to get through rubble._ "Karen, you stay with Anika."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 1, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "It's a plan." _Tina can- No, might need her to get through rubble._ "Karen, you stay with Anika."




"Ryan, you can stay behind if you want.  Once everyone's out, you can...do whatever you want...then fly back.  Sound good?" Anika adds with a knowing grin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 1, 2006)

_We're acting as law enforcement officials for the United Nations, people. Kelly has an outstanding warrant for her arrest. She hangs around with Pantheon assassins and insane little megalomaniacs about five months overdue for an ass-kicking. Now just because something bad is happening to her *again* so she's being canonized. Gosh, maybe if I let the bad guys lie to me and then beat me down I could be friends with Karen too,_ Ryan thinks to himself bitterly. 

Ryan smiles at Karen. "Yeah, me and Hidalgo had a little chat. I've switched sides, now I'm working as a double agent," he says with an obligatory eye roll. "We could have just been comparing recipes. Nevertheless, while we certainly *could* allow an underwater pressure dome to collapse on Phase and Bishop, I highly doubt that they'd anything more than slightly inconvenienced and very wet." _Screw Mark's 'orders.' I'm not allowing Phase to get away if I can help it._

"As fun as it would no doubt be to blow stuff up, we'd have to worry about the safety issues.  Plus, an underwater city-thing is pretty cool."


----------



## Aenion (Jun 1, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "It's a plan." _Tina can- No, might need her to get through rubble._ "Karen, you stay with Anika."




Karen nods at Mark.

"Whatever you say Ryan..." she replies sounding very tired, she wanted to avoid getting into another fight with him. It's not like anything she said would get through to him anyway. They were just too different.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "As fun as it would no doubt be to blow stuff up, we'd have to worry about the safety issues.  Plus, an underwater city-thing is pretty cool."




"Yeah, come to think of it, if it made a big enough boom, we'd have tsunamis to worry about.  That's defintiely not worth it," Anika adds with a frown.

"Okay, I'm getting started," she says.  She begins with a prayer to Freya to protect her, bringing her shimmering blue force field to bear, as well as one to Hermod to gift her with flight to stay out of reach if necessary.  Then, staring at an empty space in the room, she begins her prayers awaiting an image of location from Gilden.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2006)

Sensing the tension in the air, and noting Anika putting on her protection, Charlotte _suits up_.  There's surprisingly no sound as her body undergoes a complete transformation, her form dimming with spidery legs protruding from the mucous-like texture her skin had been assuming.  After she changed completely, a mass of spiders still in the shape of a girl, one of her arms bloated slightly before dropping off to the ground in its own mini mass, followed by the other.  They circled Charlotte's body once, crawling around on the floor with surprising speed, before flanking her sides.

Dozens of pairs of red eyes gleamed within all three masses of darkness, holding a wrath that was reserved for those who got in the way of her helping her friends.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Ryan, you can stay behind if you want.  Once everyone's out, you can...do whatever you want...then fly back.  Sound good?" Anika adds with a knowing grin.



 Paragon enters the room, “I agree with Ryan, an underwater facility of this magnitude would be too much to pass up.  But blowing it up is out of the question.  If anything we need to preserve what we can, Gadget I want you to find a way to shut down the internal and external defenses quickly, love.  The rest of you have the right idea, suit up and get moving.  Mark, Colonel Himura is already on-site, and I have notified her that we are sending you in.”

“Got it boss,” she says over the communications link, “Mark I am uploading a map now, and patching you in to SARAH’s onsite locator system, you can track any entity in the facility.  Well theoretically.”

“Move out people,” Paragon finishes.

*Timothy*

SARAH replies, “That information is not accessible to students at this time, is their any other query I can help you with.  Also Ryan has asked that you report to the Jun Min’s office immediately for your own safety.”

*Cassandra*

Cassie puts her foot on the clone’s head and then feels searing pain through her limb as it is burned by the unholy fiery aura that surmounts the demon youth!  He grins following that with a sucker punch to the stomach!

_19 for the Bluff check, Flashfire rolls a 15, and is now flatfooted.  Cassie rolls a 19 to strike and hits.  She rolls a 12 toughness save versus his fire aura, while he rolls a 27 toughness save for her attack.  I will wait to see if she spends an HP or not._


----------



## Samnell (Jun 6, 2006)

_With an army of stars inside it he wants us to try saving the thing?_



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Got it boss,” she says over the communications link, “Mark I am uploading a map now, and patching you in to SARAH’s onsite locator system, you can track any entity in the facility.  Well theoretically.”
> 
> “Move out people,” Paragon finishes.




"Ok. First priority is Kelly, then Cassie. Let's move."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 6, 2006)

Anika gets her target location and competes her ritual, causing a scintillating blue portal shimmers into being before her.  "All aboard," she says, stepping back to allow egress, but continuing to concentrate on the opening.  She waits until everyone else is through before following herself.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 6, 2006)

Mark steps through the portal without hesitation and puts his comm to use, "Gadget, any fix on Kelly's location?"


----------



## Aenion (Jun 6, 2006)

Karen shivered as Charlotte went through her transformation, involuntatily taking a step back at the sheer horror of the display. Spiders had never been her friends but this was horrible. She suddenly felt very uncomfortable wearing Charlotte's shirt and felt guilty about it. The crystalline girl was the last to judge people on what powers they had, but this was a bit more than she could handle, _Charlotte is a nice person, it's just her powers. You don't get to choose your powers, your powers choose you... I hate spiders!_ she screams mentally.

Preoccupied with Charlotte's transformation, she barely notices Paragon entering the room. When she did, he didn't add to her comfort. Once Anika opens the portal and Mark gives the order she's one of the first to move, glad to get out of the room, giving Kal's hand a squeeze before fading out of sight, "Be careful ok?" she whispers before stepping through the portal to make sure everything is safe for the others to follow.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2006)

Charlotte noticed Karen's shivering, feeling slightly hurt by the display but not showing it-or if she had shown it, it probably would have been received as some other emotion.  Mentally sighing, she cleared her head to focus on the task ahead of her-bring her friends back safely.  She moved into the portal as soon as she found an opening.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 6, 2006)

Why yes.this time I'll be more than willing to spend the HP


----------



## Agamon (Jun 6, 2006)

_BTW, forgot to mention that I needed to use EE to get the distance on the Teleport.  I'll use an HP to counter the fatigue._


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, “That information is not accessible to students at this time, is their any other query I can help you with.  Also Ryan has asked that you report to the Jun Min’s office immediately for your own safety.”




He put the guitar away, something serious was up.

_Something serious is going down. I knew it. Classified information? What kinda chaos have I gotten myself into?_

"Inform him that I'll be there in about five minutes."

He had a bad feeling, a real bad feeling. Ryan was not exactly the nicest of people, at least both from his personal experiences and what he'd heard about him. Also, there was the issue of why concern about him specifically? He wasnt sure he wanted the answer, but he knew he'd need it anyway.

He quickly changed, not even noting that anyone who saw him would realize just how much of an Elite he was by the way he changed. When he left his room, he obviously wasnt dressed for any kind of a formal meeting, but more like he was goign to go hiking or something.

Jeans, boots, a short sleeved shirt, and a bandanna. He reminded himself that he'd better get his hair cut soon as he left.

He paused at the door to Jun Min's office, and politely knocked.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 6, 2006)

Ryan smirks at Karen's reaction as he energizes himself with cosmic power. _The itsy bitsy spider..._

"The Colonel, eh? I guess it's just someone else we'll have to rescue," Ryan remarks as he steps through Anika's portal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smirks at Karen's reaction as he energizes himself with cosmic power. _The itsy bitsy spider..._
> 
> "The Colonel, eh? I guess it's just someone else we'll have to rescue," Ryan remarks as he steps through Anika's portal.



 The teens step through the portal and find themselves in a large observation room, perhaps fifty to seventy five feet in size, shaped like a crescent.  There is what looks like a glass dome separating them from the crushing cold depths of the ocean and a vast underwater complex.

Debris and char marks in the hallway lead to a door that is opened and the teens can hear Star’s voice followed by the familiar British twang of Bishop’s voice…

*Kelly*

Star is about to reply when everything goes white and then Kelly finds herself lying on a cold metal table.  Her mother standing over her, “This place has so many nifty trips.  That boyfriend of yours is quite ingenious… and now we have all those visitors.  But I suppose I am always looking to extend my family.”

“So you really want to die, my lovely,” she speaks.

*Back at the Observation Room*

Bishop clenches his fist, “Damn it… Star track her down… I will not leave her in the hands of that mad man.”

He glances over his shoulder at the gathered teens… “A rescue mission?”

*Timothy*

The door slides open, Jun Min is inside.  She wears red short shorts and a baggy t-shirt with black rimmed glasses, her hair in a bun.  She sighs at timothy, “Sorry about that, I guess Legacy thinks you may be in trouble especially with them taking off on their rescue mission.  I hope you were having a good day before that.”

*Anika*

Kiyana arrives just as the others are leaving, Sami shortly follows.  She looks embarrassed, “I am sorry I just got the message, I was taking care of James, he wasn’t feeling too well after dinner, I guess something he ate did not agree with him… where is… what is going on?”

Sami stands aside, “I am not going to hide,” he says in Swedish.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2006)

*Mark’s Communication Link*

“I had her and lost her, I can’t get a fix on Legion either… and I am in touch with Colonel Himura’s team now… they just entered the facility, they are north of your position… here I have them on your map.  I will work on tracking down Kelly… wherever she is… I hope she is alright,” Gadget replies to Mark.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 7, 2006)

Mark wasted no time looking at the scenery, "We're here, Star. Where are Kelly and Cassie? We need to get you guys out of here."

_I hope I don't find Tommy. I don't think I could deal with stepping in his blood._


----------



## Samnell (Jun 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I had her and lost her, I can’t get a fix on Legion either… and I am in touch with Colonel Himura’s team now… they just entered the facility, they are north of your position… here I have them on your map.  I will work on tracking down Kelly… wherever she is… I hope she is alright,” Gadget replies to Mark.




_Great. Had her and lost her? How? She could already be dead._ "Got it. What about Cassie?" Mark told Gadget. He turned to his teammates, "Gadget had Kelly for a second, but lost her."


----------



## Aenion (Jun 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Observation Room*
> 
> Bishop clenches his fist, “Damn it… Star track her down… I will not leave her in the hands of that mad man.”
> 
> He glances over his shoulder at the gathered teens… “A rescue mission?”




Karen stands in awe for a moment as she takes in the magnificent construction, "This is brilliant..." she mutters.

Despite her worries about what the team and mostly Paragon will order them to do with him, Karen is relieved to hear Bishop's voice again, almost instinctively she positions herself between Bishop and the rest of the team. She still hesitates before becoming visible again, "William? Are you alright? Where are Kelly and Cassie?" she asks looking around worriedly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Great. Had her and lost her? How? She could already be dead._ "Got it. What about Cassie?" Mark told Gadget. He turned to his teammates, "Gadget had Kelly for a second, but lost her."



Gadget replies, “I got a fix on Cassie, she is actually down the hall from you… room 101, she isn’t alone looks like the Yoshi clone is there too… oh man… this is going to be ugly…”

*Cassie*

_Cassie rolls a 23 Toughness save, she is Bruised and Injured.  Flashfire rolls an 11 for his attack!_

Cassie smells her flesh burn, but the damage is superficial at best and will quickly heal given her natural abilities!  Flashfire presses his luck and does an overhead slam with both hands but the attack is poor as Cassie evades the attack effortlessly!

_Cassie earns 1 HP for the well described stunt. *Round 4*._

*Sanctuary Residential Observation Deck*

Bishop speaks to Karen, “I am fine,” though his clothes are smoking still, although his skin is unmarked.  He continues, clenching his fist, “She was here and then she disappeared just like her mother… or the thing that is her mother…”

“She is alive though, this thing wants her alive… it has a twisted love for her… so we still have time.  I am not going to let her die… not after…” he trails off, “we need to find her.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> _Cassie rolls a 23 Toughness save, she is Bruised and Injured.  Flashfire rolls an 11 for his attack!_
> 
> ...




Cassie pushes off of the clone's head, spinning over and landing for a second against the cabinet behind the clone. Even as she lands, her legs are coiling to spring her across the kitchenette again. A hand grabs and holds onto an iron skillet hanging from a pot tree.

"I'd say you're even worse than Yoshi. He'd have at least have pinched me twice by now." She says calmly as if she was asking for the clone to pass the salt. Her hair hanging slack for that second of stillness as she blurs back into action. 

She springs off the wall, slashing out with her foot as she goes (another bluff) and richochets off the refrigerator and backflips over the clone. As she slings past the skillet comes humming in to crease his temple.

OOC: She's trying to get him angry/off balance. With another acrobatic bluff to fient, she's going for a Blast +8 with the skillet as her FX for it.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana arrives just as the others are leaving, Sami shortly follows.  She looks embarrassed, “I am sorry I just got the message, I was taking care of James, he wasn’t feeling too well after dinner, I guess something he ate did not agree with him… where is… what is going on?”




"Cassie and Kelly are in big trouble," Anika tells the other girl, giving her the short version of the problem.  "Just follow Mark's lead.  It shouldn't be a long mission..." she adds, nodding towards the portal.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami stands aside, “I am not going to hide,” he says in Swedish.




"I know.  Charlotte went and got me all worried," she replies to him in their native language.  "Just stay away from the portal, I'm leaving it open so we can get back quickly.  I won't let anything else go through, but..."  She leans over to give him a kiss, but her force field gets in the way.  "D'oh."  Instead, she blows him a kiss with a smile and says, "We'll be right back," as she follows Kiyana through the portal.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2006)

When everything went white Kelly thought she had passed out, but the fact that she was thinkng seemed to mean something was wrong with that thought, not that Kelly was really in a position to figure out just wat the problem was.  Feeling the cold metal against her skin Kelly mouths, "Wha...whats hapening?"  when she saw Neuro in her mom's body she shivered.

"I do want to die...you killed Tommy...You killed Daddy...and Mommy is gone too...Your a bad person, you should go way.  Go away forever."  Kelly says, resorting to baby talk in her pain and shock induced stupor.  Looking into the face of her tormentor Kelly pushees her power again, wanting only to stop and hurt him as much as he has hurt her and her family.  The girl built up an electrical charge not caring that using her powers and straining herself would kill her, only wanting to kill Neuro.  With no warning, without a hint of a build up A cloud of blazing lightning burst into being, lighting the room with its brilliant display.  Unlike normal lightning, this lightning cloud didn't fade away, instead it began to pick up steam flashing brighter as time went on, feeding on itself to keep going.

The brilliant lightning was the last thing she saw before passing out from the exertion and severity of her wounds.

OOC:
EE:  43pp
Strike +9(9pp), Sustained (18pp), Area (9pp), Independent [Fades + Total Fade (net 0pp)], Incurable (1), Indirect (3), Subtle (2), Affects Insubstantial(1)

EE as free action, Standard action to put it into effect. (Brings Kelly to dying again)
DC 10 fort save

The lightning cloud if you allow it, will be sudden, (Subtle and Indirect) to hopefully benifit from the surprise attack option.  It'll stick around for an entire minute damaging everything in the area every 6 seconds even if Kelly is unconscious or dead.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 7, 2006)

"Cassie's over there?  Pardon me, I'm going to try and get the jump on whoever it is that's attacking her."  Charlotte says in a low but thundering voice, all three of her  forms blending in with the background.

She rushes her way to where the others pointed, entering the appropriate room when she sees it.

(Hide in Plain Sight, taking 10 on Stealth check for a 24)


----------



## Samnell (Jun 7, 2006)

Mark nodded as Charlotte disappeared. "Let's do it. Evil Yoshi is with her." _And I'm going to rip his arms off and beat him to death with them._

The speedster shot off towards Cassie, wheeling around to ram his fist into the Yoshi clone's stomach when he came into sight, impact gloves glowing with power and face twisted in hate.

_OOC: That's a Strike +8 to attack, +10 damage. _


----------



## Aenion (Jun 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sanctuary Residential Observation Deck*
> 
> Bishop speaks to Karen, “I am fine,” though his clothes are smoking still, although his skin is unmarked.  He continues, clenching his fist, “She was here and then she disappeared just like her mother… or the thing that is her mother…”
> 
> “She is alive though, this thing wants her alive… it has a twisted love for her… so we still have time.  I am not going to let her die… not after…” he trails off, “we need to find her.”




"Are you sure?" Karen questions with a concerned look at his smoldering clothes, the concern is quickly replaced by worry and puzzlement at Kelly's situation, "Thing? Legion... Legion isn't an Elite? And it's got Kelly and her mom?"

Seeing Mark and Charlotte rush towards the room where Cassie is, she runs after them but waits at the door so she could keep an eye on the portal as she her body turns transparant again, willing it to become razorsharp as well. If the abomination that looked like Yoshi tried to flee out the door, she intended to give it a rockhard and razorsharp welcome.

ooc:
Holding action and blocking the door from Yoshi
Full concealment
If Evil Yoshi exits attack at +6 to hit, +12 lethal damage, +5 lethal damage (aura)
Initiate grapple if attack hit for +23 (+5 lethal damage aura)


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 7, 2006)

"Given his name, it's probably some kind of demon," Ryan says with a shrug. "Or an Elite who tries to pattern himself after one. You know, the Exorcist and everything?"

"No problem, *William*," Ryan adds, practically spitting out the last word. "Congratulations,  for the time being you're in UNJE custody, now let's find our wayward pop star. Good luck with Cassie," he calls as he jogs off in the opposite direction, straining to hear sounds of Kelly's voice or some danger.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 7, 2006)

Gilden shakes his head as he watches Ryan jog off on his own. Gesturing slightly as he turns to Anika, his own forcefield appearing as he does.

"This is not a good way of starting this mission, with Mark gone you are in command. I doubt that Bishop will react well to Ryan's statement but for the moment our goals are similar, perhaps some diplomacy is in order."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 8, 2006)

"You're over-reacting, Gilden,"  Anika says, watching everyone move off.  "The plan was to round everyone up, that's what we're doing.  As for Bishop," she adds, cooly, "he's smart enough to know we're here to help and I'm not sure he's earned civility..."

Watching Karen leave, she shrugs and looks to Kiyanna.  "Hey, I need to keep this portal open, and I can't be disturbed.  I need to you to make sure no one tries to disturb me or get through the portal, alright?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 8, 2006)

Gilden frowns for a moment, he wasn't used to having his advice totally ignored. With a shrug he reaches back lifting the hood of his cloak over his head.

"Very well, what do you want me to do?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 8, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Very well, what do you want me to do?"




Anika nods towards Bishop and Ryan.  "Help them find Kelly.  And play diplomat," she says with a smirk.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "No problem, *William*," Ryan adds, practically spitting out the last word. "Congratulations,  for the time being you're in UNJE custody, now let's find our wayward pop star. Good luck with Cassie," he calls as he jogs off in the opposite direction, straining to hear sounds of Kelly's voice or some danger.



William follows, “I don’t care about the UNJE; all I care about is saving Kelly… and her mother… from this thing… from Legion.  And Legion isn’t a demon, it was a man once… a pitiful wretch, with the power of the divine at its finger tips.”

Tina follows, “So what is the plan Ryan?”

*Anika*

Kiyana shifts into her water form, “Got it Anika, you can depend on me, I won’t let anyone get close to you… I promise.  Kelly is going to be fine… Cassie too.. we never lose… ever.”

Then there is a flash and two STAR units appear, lifting their weapons, they speak in unison, “Intruders will be eliminated.”

*Cassie’s Room*

Cassie flings the pan at Flashfire, and hits him dead on, but the pan melts before it can even hurt him.  He grins, “I am enjoying this, but I fear I am taking too much time now.  Time for me to finish this!”

_GM Fiat, Cassie, Mark, Charlotte, and Karen earn 1 HP._

Flashfire flies forward in the blink of an eye, sucker punching Cassie in the stomach bowling her over!  Mark enters the room in the split second to see Flashfire grin to him, the two moving at nearly relative speeds!  He dashes back through the portal and it closes behind him!

Karen sees three STAR units appear outside the room, “All intruders must be eliminated,” they say in unison.

*Cassie*

Cassie finds herself unceremoniously dumped on the black hardened floor of an immense circular room.  A familiar woman and black clad mason like women warrior stand opposite Flashfire.  A throne dominates the room, and lazily sitting there is the Red Witch, to her right is a girl that looks remarkable like Kelly.

The Red Witch smiles, “Welcome Cassandra Prophet… I apologize for the rough treatment, it could not be avoided.”

*Kelly*

The blast fills the room with power, but her mother remains unscathed, for the moment.  She shields her face and then laughs, “You think you can kill me, this is only one hand of many; I am Legion.  I exist in more then one sack of flesh, I am he who is in many places at once.  You kill this vessel, and I will live on… so please spare me your nobility.  You will love me, or I will destroy everything you hold dear… your family… your friends… your fans… everything, until there is only me.  Then you will see how much I love you…”

_Legion rolls a 23, reflex save, she is currently unscathed._


----------



## Samnell (Jun 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Flashfire flies forward in the blink of an eye, sucker punching Cassie in the stomach bowling her over!  Mark enters the room in the split second to see Flashfire grin to him, the two moving at nearly relative speeds!  He dashes back through the portal and it closes behind him!




"Dammit!" Mark keyed his comm, "Evil Yoshi Clone just got away with Cassie, so we're just here for Kelly and Star now." Mark pumped his fists a few times to get a good charge throbbing in the impact gloves before turning to go back to Anika's portal.

"Any sign of Kelly?"

Assuming Mark hasn't see the Stars Karen has seen.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 8, 2006)

"_Skita!_" Anika exclaims.  "Think you can handle them both, Kiyana?"

_Concentrate on the portal as a move action (Concentration check DC 17; HP to inprove roll if initial one fails)
Total defense as standard action (Defense: 20, Toughness +12)_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 8, 2006)

Cassie gets up and looks the Red Witch in the eye. "You won't get my help murderer." she says. "Return me now to where I was.. or be prepared to kill me. I will not help the fiend who killed Yoshi and created that perversion." nods in Flashfire's direction. "As long as that..thing and the one by you live, you'll not get any help from me. And you can't bend my mind or soul like you do others. Anything like that will nullify my usefullness."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie gets up and looks the Red Witch in the eye. "You won't get my help murderer." she says. "Return me now to where I was.. or be prepared to kill me. I will not help the fiend who killed Yoshi and created that perversion." nods in Flashfire's direction. "As long as that..thing and the one by you live, you'll not get any help from me. And you can't bend my mind or soul like you do others. Anything like that will nullify my usefullness."



 “You want to live a life that has meaning, yes?  You wan to bring unity and peace… I can help you achieve a life of consequence instead of being nothing, not even a memory.  Your loss was not my doing, I was ordered by powers above me, powers that with your help we can dispose of.  But,” she casually waves off her minions, who leave at her command.

“Perhaps you prefer to die, before your destiny can be realized and doom your allies to similar fates…” she finishes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 8, 2006)

"Whatever, William. I have no doubts that you'll find some way to crawl away like you did at Eden. Just try not to turn on us until we've saved Kelly and defeated the bad guys, okay? Other than you, Kelly's mother, Kelly herself, Cassie, and Tommy, who else is here in your secret underwater base? And what kind of powers can we expect from this bastard Legion?"

"The plan is simple. Find Kelly, save her and anyone else in need, then stop the bad guys. If we can."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 8, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Dammit!" Mark keyed his comm, "Evil Yoshi Clone just got away with Cassie, so we're just here for Kelly and Star now." Mark pumped his fists a few times to get a good charge throbbing in the impact gloves before turning to go back to Anika's portal.
> 
> "Any sign of Kelly?"




"What? You lost Cassie? Damn it, try and find her again with Gilden. No sign of Kelly or hostiles, excluding present company," Ryan tells Mark through the communicator.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 8, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika nods towards Bishop and Ryan.  "Help them find Kelly.  And play diplomat," she says with a smirk.




Gilden nods as he rises in the air following the trio.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What? You lost Cassie? Damn it, try and find her again with Gilden. No sign of Kelly or hostiles, excluding present company," Ryan tells Mark through the communicator.




"That may be difficult considering we are in hostile territory," He responds quietly, "if the Red Witch has her she is a long way away and we still have Kelly and Star to rescue. Although I do wonder what the Red Witch's interest in Cassandra is." He pauses for a moment before continuing. "If you give me a moment I can try to contact Kelly's mind, she may be able to direct us to where she is."

ooc: If they agree will will try and contact Kelly with telepathy.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie’s Room*
> Karen sees three STAR units appear outside the room, “All intruders must be eliminated,” they say in unison.




Karen 2 hero points (I guess?)

"Watch out!" Karen shouts at the others inside the room, seeing two other units appear near Anika and Kiyana she curses at herself, _Stupid!_. Not giving the STAR units time to react to the sound of her voice, the see-through teen lashes out at the nearest STAR. Her razorsharp crystal claws easily cut through the android's synthetic skin as she takes hold of its internal structure.

ooc:
Full concealment (hopefully Tommy hasn't given them enhanced senses)
Attack at +6 to hit, +12 lethal damage, +5 lethal damage (aura)
Initiate grapple if attack hits for +23 (+5 lethal damage from aura)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen 2 hero points (I guess?)
> 
> "Watch out!" Karen shouts at the others inside the room, seeing two other units appear near Anika and Kiyana she curses at herself, _Stupid!_. Not giving the STAR units time to react to the sound of her voice, the see-through teen lashes out at the nearest STAR. Her razorsharp crystal claws easily cut through the android's synthetic skin as she takes hold of its internal structure.
> 
> ...



_Karen rolls a 16 to strike!  These are minion strength opponents so she can take 10 on her attack!  She hits catching the unit by surprise, it is out of the fight.  Karen has 2 HP that is correct._

Her diamond skin rips through the android with extreme force gripping the hardened skeletal structure underneath with savage rending strength.  The unit’s eyes go dull under her grip, in total shock at the now semi-visible elite!

The display of violence is not subtle, and draws obvious attention!  To Karen’s right about twenty feet away five more STAR units pop into view ready for battle!

*Initiative: Mark 52, Anika 25, Kiyana 17, Charlotte 16, STAR Units 13, Karen 4… it is now Round 1, Karen acted in the Surprise Round.*

_*Edit:* Removed Cantrip from the list... sorry for confusion._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What? You lost Cassie? Damn it, try and find her again with Gilden. No sign of Kelly or hostiles, excluding present company," Ryan tells Mark through the communicator.



 Ryan and company hear someone speaking, via the SARAH method, “Welcome to Sanctuary,” a woman’s voice speaks, “I am your host, Legion… and I am sorry that I could not meet you at your arrival but I have sent my proxy in my stead.  He will take care of all your needs, while I entertain my gentle bride to be.  And William, I know I don’t have your blessing but we were made for each other… so don’t think you can start being her father now.”

“Oh and just so you know, Kismet is screaming at me to show mercy… mother’s can be so predictable… I wonder what I should do with this flesh bag when I am finished with it… any suggestions?” the voice questions.

Star speaks to Ryan, “I think it’s safe to say we don’t have the avenue of surprise.”

The door at the end of the hall opens and standing in its width and height is a metallic dog standing at a man’s height at the shoulders.  Razor sharp teeth gleam in its facsimile of a mouth and it issues a realistic growl.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You want to live a life that has meaning, yes?  You wan to bring unity and peace… I can help you achieve a life of consequence instead of being nothing, not even a memory.  Your loss was not my doing, I was ordered by powers above me, powers that with your help we can dispose of.  But,” she casually waves off her minions, who leave at her command.
> 
> “Perhaps you prefer to die, before your destiny can be realized and doom your allies to similar fates…” she finishes.




"Or perhaps you, like many others, simply wish to use me to acheive your ends. I very much doubt even you can keep me from my fate. As for unity and peace, I know your goal is to be the one on top. No matter the cost to human lives. It is not what I seek." Cassie says as she crosses her arms across her chest firmly. "No, I very much doubt you are powerful enough to undo the fate I will face in the end of things."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> The blast fills the room with power, but her mother remains unscathed, for the moment.  She shields her face and then laughs, “You think you can kill me, this is only one hand of many; I am Legion.  I exist in more then one sack of flesh, I am he who is in many places at once.  You kill this vessel, and I will live on… so please spare me your nobility.  You will love me, or I will destroy everything you hold dear… your family… your friends… your fans… everything, until there is only me.  Then you will see how much I love you…”




"I'd rather be dead... have my mom dead... then be with you."   Kelly tells her tormentor coughing some blood into his face.  "I'm never...never going to be with you...your so batshit that you'll kill everyone anyway."  she says, trying to focus on him.

"Can I ask you why? Your pretty smart.  You know killing everyone I care about isn't gonna work." Kelly asks, trying to get him to start on some random rant to let Star and Bishop have time to find her just in case she can't stop him.

(Bluff 27 [Taking 10 + her 17] to get him to start monologing)


----------



## Samnell (Jun 8, 2006)

_Time to use some of those neat tricks._

Seeing the Stars, Mark tears through them with fists flying.

_Rapid Attack on all the Stars Mark can reach in a 50 foot radius. +6 to hit, +10 damage._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 8, 2006)

"No surprise? Well, there goes that plan," Ryan says with a smile. "Legion, I think we're going with Plan B instead. My personal suggestion is to tell Kelly's mom that she's going to be all right, and then leave her body at some kind of health spa that people with too much money go to all the time," Ryan says idly as he studies the gigantic robot dog. _No creativity these days. Tommy at least could have given it two mouths or the tail of a scorpion or something. That would have made it a little more challenging._

"Bishop, you feel up to doing your fatherly duty and taking a few hits? I'm not sure what kind of debilitators we can put on this thing, so blasting and breaking it apart seem to be our best bet."

_How long has it been since Ryan first activated his Boost? It fades at one point per minute. Also, the "Rescue Kelly" team consists of Ryan, Gilden, Tina, Bishop, and Star...correct?_


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC:  I don't think that anyone actually knows that Bishop is Kelly's dad, it was a fairly major revelation.  NM, I reread the post, inteligent people could infer it, though it should still be a shocker.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2006)

_Cassie..._  Charlotte thought as she was too late to react to her friend's kidnapping.  Despair and anger flooded her but she knew she had a duty to help everyone else first before they could find her friend.  Also, Kelly was still around, somewhere, although in what condition she wondered.

_These are more like the robots that guard the school, not the Star we know I imagine...Fear isn't going to be a usable weapon against these so I'll have to tread more carefully._

Charlotte started crawling up the wall, still mostly hidden from sight, attempting to reach an advantageous point on the ceiling, sending one of her 'arms' to stand by Mark as the other attacks one of the Star units besides Karen.  The mass of spiders revealed itself as it splashed itself all over the Star bot, their bites attempting to rend through the outer shell and into more delicate circuits beneath.

(Her anatomically separated part is taking 10 on its attack, all-out attacking for 2, power attacking for 4, for an attack roll of 17 [w/ surprise hopefully] and a damage roll of +13.  All 3 of her forms are going Prone (+4 def to ranged attacks), crawling up the floor in a liquid-like sheet of spiders)


----------



## Agamon (Jun 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC:  I don't think that anyone actually knows that Bishop is Kelly's dad, it was a fairly major revelation.  NM, I reread the post, inteligent people could infer it, though it should still be a shocker.




_We're talking about Ryan here.  He wouldn't be shocked even if Kelly shot a lightning bolt up his butt.  _


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 8, 2006)

_He probably would be surprised, since he would have had to turn his back on her long enough for her to attack. When you find out about queens of Hell, dimensional wars and god-like beings, and time travel, well, it tends to jade someone. _


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The door slides open, Jun Min is inside.  She wears red short shorts and a baggy t-shirt with black rimmed glasses, her hair in a bun.  She sighs at timothy, “Sorry about that, I guess Legacy thinks you may be in trouble especially with them taking off on their rescue mission.  I hope you were having a good day before that.”




He shrugged, confused, but having seen that something was up, not too surprised.

"Rescue mission? And why would I be in any trouble? It's not like I'm anyone important or anything like that."

The confusion was obvious on his face, he knew that, and he actually didnt care, maybe he'd get some answers for what was going on.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 9, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Also, the "Rescue Kelly" team consists of Ryan, Gilden, Tina, Bishop, and Star...correct?




ooc: I was wondering this myself, I will wait to post until it is clear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 9, 2006)

_Ryan is correct._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Or perhaps you, like many others, simply wish to use me to acheive your ends. I very much doubt even you can keep me from my fate. As for unity and peace, I know your goal is to be the one on top. No matter the cost to human lives. It is not what I seek." Cassie says as she crosses her arms across her chest firmly. "No, I very much doubt you are powerful enough to undo the fate I will face in the end of things."



“I have defied death, the Eternals, and even the Dark Lord of hell; your fate is a simple matter of will.  Your defiance is based on ignorance, everyone has a stake in the matter, and those that are telling you to choose this path only do so because it is the path of least resistance.  But I value your defiance,” Red Witch replies.

“Your friends don’t respect you, they only respect power, you want to free from them conflict but even now,” she waves her hand and an image forms in a glowing orb of crimson power, showing Ryan.  The Red Witch continues, “I believe you know this one, quite well, yes?  But do you know how much he despises your presence… how he is only here to save you to further his own personal crusade and agenda…”

*Kelly*

Legion laughs, “Why?  For love of course, only when you see how far I will go will you see how pointless it is to try and deny your fate that we were meant to be together, for you I will form an empire… of one mind, one singular purpose… and you can be my queen.  Am I insane, perhaps… but who can stop me?  I am a man without a face… I am the force behind the masses… I am Legion and all will bow and tremble at my majesty!” she cackles loudly, waving her hands defiantly.

*Timothy*

Jun Min shrugs, “I don’t know, Ryan was just worried.  But this is a safe place Tim, so just relax okay?  I wish I could be more of a comfort to you, but maybe you can tell me about Jean and your phone call?”

She smiles knowingly tapping her forehead.

*Ryan and Gilden*

The dog stands there and speaks, “All threats must be eliminated.  Stand down and prepare to be atomized.”

_It is has been 3 rounds since Ryan Boosted_

*The Battle by the Portal!*

Mark unleashes a whirlwind of speed and smashes three out of the five standing STAR units fall in apart in pieces under the fury of his impact gloves and his extreme speed!  Meanwhile Anika steels herself and maintains the portal amidst the coming whirlwind of violence and fury.

_Mark gets a 16 attack on the minions by taking 10, two of the STAR units rolls a 26 and 28 respectively and save the rest are out of the fight!  Anika goes on the defensive._

Kiyana seeing that there are plenty of people already capable of fighting, she opts to go on the defensive.  She returns her normal physical form and forms a watery force field around the portal, Anika, and herself.

_Kiyana makes an Area Force field around the portal area, Impervious Toughness of 10._

Charlotte’s distinct mass descends on another STAR and it collapses as the mass of spiders chew into the vital circuitry underneath.  Ten more STAR units appear and begin blasting indiscriminately at the teen elites!  Luckily their aim is untrue and the blasts barely miss the young elites as they evade harm, even Anika!  Many of the blasts ricocheting off the watery force field surrounding the portal!

_They roll a 12 to attack and miss, and are generally ineffective as minions…  Now Karen’s turn!_


----------



## Aenion (Jun 12, 2006)

Karen gasps at the suddeness with which the STAR unit went limp. Reminded of what would happen if she'd do the same to a Baseline she drops the broken android, _They are just robots. You're not killing them, you're just breaking them..._ She leaps up to land in the middle of the largest cluster of STARs, her razorsharp hand severing the nearest androids head.

Full concealment if they were less than 30ft away, else no concealment.
Attack at +6 to hit, +12 lethal damage, +5 lethal damage (aura)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen gasps at the suddeness with which the STAR unit went limp. Reminded of what would happen if she'd do the same to a Baseline she drops the broken android, _They are just robots. You're not killing them, you're just breaking them..._ She leaps up to land in the middle of the largest cluster of STARs, her razorsharp hand severing the nearest androids head.
> 
> Full concealment if they were less than 30ft away, else no concealment.
> Attack at +6 to hit, +12 lethal damage, +5 lethal damage (aura)



 Karen leaps into the fray but the STAR evades the attack the last moment, escaping the worst of the blow with a few locks of blue hair flying in the air.  No emotion in the eyes as they begin to converge on the highly dense elite!

_Karen hits but the STAR rolls a 28 and 26 Toughness save respectively, escaping harm!  Mark’s turn in *Round 2*!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I have defied death, the Eternals, and even the Dark Lord of hell; your fate is a simple matter of will.  Your defiance is based on ignorance, everyone has a stake in the matter, and those that are telling you to choose this path only do so because it is the path of least resistance.  But I value your defiance,” Red Witch replies.
> 
> “Your friends don’t respect you, they only respect power, you want to free from them conflict but even now,” she waves her hand and an image forms in a glowing orb of crimson power, showing Ryan.  The Red Witch continues, “I believe you know this one, quite well, yes?  But do you know how much he despises your presence… how he is only here to save you to further his own personal crusade and agenda…”





"And you are not pursuing your own agenda?" Cassie says calmly, though the comments do hit close to home. "Ryan is like pretty much anyone else. He wants to live. I'm still waiting to see how you can defy elementry physics. I'm a paradox. If I undo the circumstnaces that create my future. how can I continue to exist?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "And you are not pursuing your own agenda?" Cassie says calmly, though the comments do hit close to home. "Ryan is like pretty much anyone else. He wants to live. I'm still waiting to see how you can defy elementry physics. I'm a paradox. If I undo the circumstnaces that create my future. how can I continue to exist?"



 Red Witch smiles, languidly crossing her legs seductively, “I will not lie and say that my concern is selfless.  But you do not have to be undone, you existence is your choice, your fate is your own.  You let the powers that be dictate your path and you will become nothing more then an instrument of change a tool for those in power to do with as they please.”

“But I ask you this, Cassandra, what is that you want?  What meaning do you wish your life to have, what legacy will you leave behind to say that you lived?” Red Witch questions.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Red Witch smiles, languidly crossing her legs seductively, “I will not lie and say that my concern is selfless.  But you do not have to be undone, you existence is your choice, your fate is your own.  You let the powers that be dictate your path and you will become nothing more then an instrument of change a tool for those in power to do with as they please.”
> 
> “But I ask you this, Cassandra, what is that you want?  What meaning do you wish your life to have, what legacy will you leave behind to say that you lived?” Red Witch questions.





Cassie looks at the witch for a long time. Minutes pass before she speaks. 

"I won't lie, the temptation to live is  strong one. However your aims and mine are always going to be counter to one another. You seek to rule, control and crush all others; whereas I wish for equality and understanding. I am a machine of war, but I see little to come from the war I was made for. There has to be a better way."  She shrugs as she paces a bit. "I confess that th world I am in confuses me from time to time, but I would pass hapily knowing something better is coming from my actions. As for other things... I would like to know how I got here and why I recall nothing before the moment I awoke in that Atlanta Alleyway."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 12, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks at the witch for a long time. Minutes pass before she speaks.
> 
> "I won't lie, the temptation to live is  strong one. However your aims and mine are always going to be counter to one another. You seek to rule, control and crush all others; whereas I wish for equality and understanding. I am a machine of war, but I see little to come from the war I was made for. There has to be a better way."  She shrugs as she paces a bit. "I confess that th world I am in confuses me from time to time, but I would pass hapily knowing something better is coming from my actions. As for other things... I would like to know how I got here and why I recall nothing before the moment I awoke in that Atlanta Alleyway."



 “Naïve… do you know who invented war?  Man.  Evil is also a creation of man, and conflict is the natural state of mankind.  Man is capable of great beauty, and incredible carnage.  Nothing you can do will bring peace, not without the total annihilation of mankind, or mankind’s ability to choose for themselves.  Life feeds on life, this is necessary.  Mankind depends on this process for growth,” Red Witch replies.

“To survive man must fight, and kill.  This is the most basic instinct of any creature, to survive.  Survival is conflict.  Conflict gives man focus, strength, and motivation.  It gives man the will to destroy the source of the conflict, usually ending in blood at some point.  No, you cannot waylay instinct… it cannot be suppressed.  You are looking at the future through a lens that will only end in pain for yourself.  You must accept a larger view of things,” she continues.

“You must accept that if you are to survive it must be for yourself.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Legion laughs, “Why?  For love of course, only when you see how far I will go will you see how pointless it is to try and deny your fate that we were meant to be together, for you I will form an empire… of one mind, one singular purpose… and you can be my queen.  Am I insane, perhaps… but who can stop me?  I am a man without a face… I am the force behind the masses… I am Legion and all will bow and tremble at my majesty!” she cackles loudly, waving her hands defiantly.




"You are...completely insane, I think you should get counseling or something...well you'd just try and mind control the therapist I guess so it wouldn't really work...If you really love me...you wouldn't be killing everyone...everyone that I care about.  I love Mommy and daddy and you doing that makes me wanna hate you."  Kelly says, her eyes closed against the brightness from her lightning cloud as it continues to crackle and eat away at the room and everything in it.

"Why can't you just give my mommy back?  It'd make me belive you more, and trust you.  You already have tons of other bodies you said... let me have her...please?" Kelly begs, trying to convince him to leave her mom alone.  (Diplomacy 27)


----------



## Agamon (Jun 12, 2006)

_Anika will continue to concentrate on maintaining the portal._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Naïve… do you know who invented war?  Man.  Evil is also a creation of man, and conflict is the natural state of mankind.  Man is capable of great beauty, and incredible carnage.  Nothing you can do will bring peace, not without the total annihilation of mankind, or mankind’s ability to choose for themselves.  Life feeds on life, this is necessary.  Mankind depends on this process for growth,” Red Witch replies.
> 
> “To survive man must fight, and kill.  This is the most basic instinct of any creature, to survive.  Survival is conflict.  Conflict gives man focus, strength, and motivation.  It gives man the will to destroy the source of the conflict, usually ending in blood at some point.  No, you cannot waylay instinct… it cannot be suppressed.  You are looking at the future through a lens that will only end in pain for yourself.  You must accept a larger view of things,” she continues.
> 
> “You must accept that if you are to survive it must be for yourself.”




"And to believe you after what was just said would make me even more Naive and perhaps even foolish. You answer my question with Rhetoric. I asked how you could.. save me, then you asked me what I sought in life." She pauses and looks to the Witch. "I know conflict is part of man's makeup, but we evolve and that means we find other ways beyond basic violance to resolve conflict. I've read enough in history to know that we have occasionally healed our differences without war."


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min shrugs, “I don’t know, Ryan was just worried.  But this is a safe place Tim, so just relax okay?  I wish I could be more of a comfort to you, but maybe you can tell me about Jean and your phone call?”
> 
> She smiles knowingly tapping her forehead.




He sat down, getting comfortable, still wondering what Ryan was up to. He had no reason to be concerned about him, which meant that there was something he wasnt being told. He let it slide, figuring that this was normal and par for the course.

"We talked, I was just telling her what it's like here at the Institute, and about some of the things that have happened recently. Not all of it of course. The two Elites who attacked the Institute itself I neglected to mention. Didnt want to scare her and all that."

He paused, gathering his thoughts, trying not to get too personal, "She's a good friend, several years older of course. Was there when my powers bloomed. So of course we share a ... _bond_ of sorts. Why the interest anyway? It's not like I'm a government agent who might be leaking sensitive information or anything like that."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 12, 2006)

Ryan glances at Gilden, then shouts "Okay!" as happily as possible. _I *love* getting atomized._ He rushes forward into the air, then kicks off a wall to present a more difficult target. "Tina, if we can't drop Fido quick, just run past him and keep looking for Kelly or anyone else in need of help in this madhouse." 

At ten feet away, Ryan raises his arm and fires a concentrated burst of cosmic power into the robotic dog, seeking to break it into its component molecules simply for the sake of poetic justice. 

_Initiative +13. Move Action to approach within ten feet, then use Corrosion +10. Ryan attacks at +10, then the robot dog has to make a Fortitude Save DC 20 to avoid Toughness Drain, then a Toughness Save at DC 25. Ryan's Boost is still at full effect._


----------



## Samnell (Jun 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark unleashes a whirlwind of speed and smashes three out of the five standing STAR units fall in apart in pieces under the fury of his impact gloves and his extreme speed!




_Two to go. Think I'm starting to get how this works._ Mark smiled grimly. _And Kelly's dying and Cassie's gone and Tommy's dead and this is a stupid time to get impressed with myself._



> Charlotte’s distinct mass descends on another STAR and it collapses as the mass of spiders chew into the vital circuitry underneath.




_Wow...uh...I need to shower now. That's creepy._ Mark fought back a memory of spiders crawling all over his skin where he lay on the floor in a pair of dirty underwear. Someone was screaming about them and cutting something. Blood was everywhere, but not Mark's.



> Ten more STAR units appear and begin blasting indiscriminately at the teen elites!  Luckily their aim is untrue and the blasts barely miss the young elites as they evade harm, even Anika!  Many of the blasts ricocheting off the watery force field surrounding the portal!




"Wedon'thavetimeforthis. Any location on Kelly, Gadget?" Mark clenched his fists and spat out to the uncaring robots, "You're not Star!"

_If the ten new Stars are in range (50 feet), then Rapid Attack. +6 to hit, +10 damage. If they're not, Mark closes with them and does a move-by attack on the closest. Same stats as Rapid Attack. He stays within 50 feet of the Stars if he moves by, so he could rapid attack next round._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

"I agree, we really don't have time for this!"  Charlotte said via proxy, through her appendage, before sending it out to attack again.  This time it explodes infront of the Star(s) only to jump onto it in search of vital circuitry.


_If Mark ends up bashing all the 10 Stars, Charlotte will just attack the other Star close to her appendage/Karen, if there's 4 or more standing next to each other anywhere, she'll instead send it to attack and spend Extra Effort to grab Takedown Attack.  Either way she'll use All-out Attack 5, Power Attack 5 and take 10 for a roll of 19 with +14 damage_


----------



## Mimic (Jun 13, 2006)

Gilden nods in response and waits a moment after Ryan charges before flying upwards and letting loose a mystic blast of his own.

ooc: Initiative +8. Move action to fly upwards (assuming there is enough room) +9 to hit (using the accurate pf.) If it hits then I believe its a 24 toughness save, the blast does have penetrating.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You are...completely insane, I think you should get counseling or something...well you'd just try and mind control the therapist I guess so it wouldn't really work...If you really love me...you wouldn't be killing everyone...everyone that I care about.  I love Mommy and daddy and you doing that makes me wanna hate you."  Kelly says, her eyes closed against the brightness from her lightning cloud as it continues to crackle and eat away at the room and everything in it.
> 
> "Why can't you just give my mommy back?  It'd make me belive you more, and trust you.  You already have tons of other bodies you said... let me have her...please?" Kelly begs, trying to convince him to leave her mom alone.  (Diplomacy 27)



“Why?” Legion chuckles, “Because it amuses me… but perhaps for you I shall give her back… if only for a moment…”

Kelly’s mother blinks, “Oh my god… Kelly… Kelly… oh my god,” she bursts into tears, “I am so sorry… I can’t con-”

“She has no control,” Legion replies regaining control laughing through her tears.  He turns to look at the metallic sheen of the wall as the area crackles with ozone, “Your mother is a beautiful woman.  She has beautiful genes.  Truly a classic beauty with a petulant daughter, too good to settle down with her true love…”

“What do I get if I give her back to you,” Legion replies pulling a pistol, “how far will you go to save the life of your mother?”

*Cassie*

Red Witch laughs loudly, her shrill laughter echoing in the large room.  She stands and an ebony staff forms in her hand, a large fist sized crimson jewel glowing, giving the room a sinister red hue.  She shakes her head, “Mortals… you watch them for countless millennia, and yet they learn nothing.  You look at me and believe that I am trying to convince you to see as I do… as if I need you.  No, I do not need you.  But if you wish to survive the fate ahead of you, you will need me.”

“Your precious human history is a cycle, a cycle of violence punctuated by brief seasons of peace.  That is what I see… but you want to know why you exist, you want to see how you came to this time… this place.  I could show you… but all knowledge comes with a price.  A price you would have to pay, but I promise you knowledge… you will know why you have come to be,” she says enticingly.

*Battling the STARs*

_*Initiative: Mark 52, Anika 25, Cyber-Ape X 18, Kiyana 17, Charlotte 16, STAR Units 13, Karen 4*_

Mark unleashes another whirlwind of blurring strikes, his fury growing as he takes down seven more of the newcomer STARs, truly his speed is just too much for the sophisticated STAR units to handle!

_Three STAR units make their Toughness saves with a roll of 26, 27, and 25.  The rest are out of the fight!_

Anika shields her eyes as large beast like figure flashes into view.  It looks like a massive ape of silver metal.  It stands at ten feet easily on its legs beating its metallic chest with a fury!  When it rests for a moments its long arms are decidedly ape like and it settles its vision on the blurring form of Mark!

It leaps in the air and slams the ground with terrible force leaping clear over the blonde elite and crashing into the ground with devastating force!  All of the STAR units fall to the ground knocked down by the tremendous area attack!  All of the Legacy teens are knocked to the ground except Karen, and the portal closes as Anika loses her concentration!

_Groundtrike attack by the Cyber-Ape X!  Mark rolls a Reflex save to halve the effect he gets a 34 and fails, he rolls a 23 Dexterity check is knocked prone!  Karen rolls a 45, her sturdy body is still standing!  Charlotte rolls a 23 and 22 reflex save and fails and then rolls a 20 and 21 dexterity check versus trip and is knocked prone as well, both her and her unattached limb.  Anika rolls 16 Reflex save to halve the Trip effect and fails.  She rolls a 12 Dexterity check and is also tripped.  She rolls a 13 Concentration check and fails… the portal closes!  Kiyana is knocked down with a Strength check of 16 total!_

Kiyana stands, and focuses changing her body into a watery form, “Anika, you alright?”  The large metallic ape stands about 15 feet from Mark, but well within range for any teen to get to him quickly if they need to.

_Charlotte’s turn… I sense changes may be coming in light of the recent events!_

*Ryan and Gilden*

_*Initiative: Ryan 21, Tina 17, Gilden 16, Sparky-1000 11, Star 11*_

Ryan slams home with his corrosion power as he rushes forward.  The robotic beast is struck but the blow literally bounces off the automaton!  Leaving only a slight crack in the metallic sheen of its sculpted structure!

_Ryan rolls a 22 strike, Sparky-1000 rolls a 26 save and then roll a 24 Toughness save, it is only Bruised + Injured.  Tina rolls a 25 attack using Power Attack +5/-5 and All-Out Attack +5/-5, but the robotic dog rolls a 28 damage save!_

Tina rushes forward and rears back for a powerful punch as well, trying to knock the beats off its feat!  But the blow barely seems to register even the sound rings loudly through the hall.

Gilden unleashes a magical blast and narrowly misses as the arcane energy slams into the wall behind the artificial canine!  Sparky-1000 rears back and unleashes a terrifyingly powerful howl!  The blast rips through the teens scrambling their hearing and nerves… Ryan can still move but he can’t hear a thing!  Both Gilden and Tina suffer far worse!

_Auditory Dazzle and Paralyze effect from the howl in a cone shaped area blast!  Ryan rolls a 21 versus the Dazzle, he is Deaf now, but rolls a 31 versus the paralyze effect and is fine!  Tina rolls a 30 and evades the Dazzle effect but her Will save is a 12 and she is paralyzed from the terrifying sound!  Gilden rolls a 19 and is Deaf!  His Will save is a 9 and he is also Paralyzed!  Star seems immune to the effect._

Star shouts, “This isn’t good, Ryan we need a plan!”  Of course Ryan and Gilden can’t hear this…  Star unleashes a blast from her arm cannon!  But the blast glances off the metallic beast with nary a scratch!

_Star rolls a 25 and Sparky-1000 rolls a 32 and is unharmed!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> "We talked, I was just telling her what it's like here at the Institute, and about some of the things that have happened recently. Not all of it of course. The two Elites who attacked the Institute itself I neglected to mention. Didnt want to scare her and all that."



Well no need to alarm her,” Jun Min sighs, “I try not to even think about that.  But life around here can be very interesting.”


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He paused, gathering his thoughts, trying not to get too personal, "She's a good friend, several years older of course. Was there when my powers bloomed. So of course we share a ... _bond_ of sorts. Why the interest anyway? It's not like I'm a government agent who might be leaking sensitive information or anything like that."



“I am interested, I rather like hearing about the lives of my students, more so then which elite terrorist or otherworldly entity is trying to kill us today.  The mundane is very exciting to me, I love it, besides a woman enjoys a good bit of gossip.  Especially when a boy tries to stumble around talking about a girl he really likes,” she taps her forehead again.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 14, 2006)

_What's up with this robotic animal?  I *hate* technology_  Charlotte thinks, annoyed at the loss of her perch.  She sends her second limb out at the ape, taking her rage along with it.  It squirms on the ground til it reaches the beast before attempting to viciously rend through the robot's metallic hide.

_OOC-Prone doesn't bother Charlotte with super movement: crawling/prone fighting.  All out attack for 5/Power attack for 3, extra effort for a second attack for two attacks at +11, +12 damage, afterwards Charlotte will be fatigued._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 14, 2006)

*Cassie* 

Cassie's eyes  narrow and her body tenses almost instantly with the sudden recreation of the demonic woman's stave. She helped destroy that once upon a time, and to see it recreated with such a casual gesture was disconcerting. 

She returned her gaze to the woman's eyes as she heard the offer. 

"No thank you, I doubt anything you'd be willing to offer would be fully factual and definitely not worth the price you'd be asking."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 14, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> "No thank you, I doubt anything you'd be willing to offer would be fully factual and definitely not worth the price you'd be asking."



“What do I have to gain from lying to you?  Nothing.  The truth is the truth; despite my origins I still respect the truth.  You can stay ignorant of your origins, the truth behind the Overseer, Ryan, and even the Cardinal.  Or you can know and truly decide for yourself, what your destiny will be.  You asked for knowledge, I offer it…” she smiles.

She walks towards Cassie, “Do you want to know why you were created… the Legacy that lingers in your very genes…”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “What do I have to gain from lying to you?  Nothing.  The truth is the truth; despite my origins I still respect the truth.  You can stay ignorant of your origins, the truth behind the Overseer, Ryan, and even the Cardinal.  Or you can know and truly decide for yourself, what your destiny will be.  You asked for knowledge, I offer it…” she smiles.
> 
> She walks towards Cassie, “Do you want to know why you were created… the Legacy that lingers in your very genes…”





Cassie meets her captor's gaze as she approaches. "I was made for war. And you continue to dance around the price for your truth. I do not wish to become another one of your .. pets or end up like my freind Kelly."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2006)

> “She has no control,” Legion replies regaining control laughing through her tears. He turns to look at the metallic sheen of the wall as the area crackles with ozone, “Your mother is a beautiful woman. She has beautiful genes. Truly a classic beauty with a petulant daughter, too good to settle down with her true love…”
> 
> “What do I get if I give her back to you,” Legion replies pulling a pistol, “how far will you go to save the life of your mother?”




As her mom visibly regains control of herself for a moment and begins to cry Kelly's own eyes mirror the action.  "Just let her go, tell me what you want me to do, and I'll do it but you have to let her go.  Otherwise we are both gonna die anyway as this lightning storm contiues so it wont matter."   

"I'll...I'll be with you like I was before...when we first met...You might not have your body...but I'm sure you can possess guys... though I think a lot of guys do fantasize about two girls..."   Kelly offers in trade with her eyes clenched tightly in shame and embarresment.

OOC:  There should be shocks roughly every 6 seconds, well it should sort of be a permanent shock, but a damage save every 6 seconds.  Also Fort Saves to avoid dying.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Battling the STARs*
> 
> _*Initiative: Mark 52, Anika 25, Cyber-Ape X 18, Kiyana 17, Charlotte 16, STAR Units 13, Karen 4*_
> 
> ...




"Oh my god," Karen gasps as the gigantic ape appears and smashes her friends down like a house of cards. She fades from sight again as she leaps at gigantic metal monster to land on its back. Her razorsharp feet and hands digging into its metallic skin as she takes a firm grip on the metallic being, not planning on letting go anytime soon.

ooc:
Full concealment
Attack at +6 to hit, +12 lethal damage, +5 lethal damage (aura)
Initiate grapple if attack hits for +23 (+5 lethal damage from aura)
Defense 15, Toughness +13 (9 impervious)
She will use interpose if it attacks Mark


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Well no need to alarm her,” Jun Min sighs, “I try not to even think about that.  But life around here can be very interesting.”
> 
> “I am interested, I rather like hearing about the lives of my students, more so then which elite terrorist or otherworldly entity is trying to kill us today.  The mundane is very exciting to me, I love it, besides a woman enjoys a good bit of gossip.  Especially when a boy tries to stumble around talking about a girl he really likes,” she taps her forehead again.




He leans back, getting comfy, "I guess personal lives would be interesting, especially when the subject gives the information willingly. Must be tough being a telepath at times, huh?"

He chuckles a bit, "We've been friends ... since I was like eleven or so. Went to school together. Looking back, I'm not even sure why she hung around with me so much. I was more of a gloomy guss back then than I am now."

He shrugs it off, "Anyway, one day ... I decided to end it all. I'd been trying for years, but never could succeed. A number of these scars are failed attempts. My elite physiology at work no doubt."

He rolls up a pant leg, where he'd been bloodied up after the crash, "You'd think with all the blood, there'd be major scarring, but they arent there."

He unrolls it again, "Anyway, I had a plan. No way to survive what I'd planned."

He winces a bit, grimacing, "Didnt work out as planned of course, I'm still here. I guess you could say that's the first time I slept with a girl. Not that anything happened. It was just pure emotional exhaustion on both our parts and physical exhaustion on mine."

He sighs, "Guess thats when I realized in ways that I loved her. But ... it'll never be. It's not depression or anything, Jun Min, trust me. It's that we live in different worlds, and we always will."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 15, 2006)

The howl washed over Ryan, and he simply sneered. "That all you got," he taunted, even as he realized that the sounds that typically accompany such battles no longer existed. Turning back towards Star for an instant, he saw her mouth move. _Tina and Legolas have been neutralized. Time to let them recover. Star's saying something, I guess. I hope it's not something really important._

Stepping in front of Tina, Ryan places his hand on the closest wall, mentally yelling at the material to form a wall in front of the robot dog, separating the group from their enemy. Ryan figured that the wall would hold for at least a little bit of time before it gave way, assuming it was smart enough to knock it down.

"Hey Bishop, some help would be appreciated."

_Ryan takes a five foot step forward, then uses Transmutation to shape the corridor's wall into a barrier providing Total Cover from Sparky._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 16, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie meets her captor's gaze as she approaches. "I was made for war. And you continue to dance around the price for your truth. I do not wish to become another one of your .. pets or end up like my freind Kelly."



Red Witch brushes the hair back from her face, “You want to know yet you deny yourself…” she holds out her hand a small crystal orb rests on her perfect palm.  She continues, “If you change your mind then look into this orb… and it will show you what the others are afraid to show you.”

She saunters for the door, “For now you shall be my guest… Flashfire,” she commands, “watch over our guest and see to her needs.”

Flashfire appears, with a gust of air and brimstone, “Of course mistress.”

Red Witch smiles, “Try not to hurt to each other…” she exits the circular chamber.

*Timothy*

Jun Min nods listening, “I think you are just learning what it is to live, Timothy.  Life is unexpected, bad things happen, but so do good things.  The trick is to not get so wrapped up in the bad that you miss the good.  Jean sounds like a wonderful person, and a good friend, maybe she will be more someday maybe not.  But she is dear to you, and she has been there for you, and helped you through a difficult time.”

“Love takes many shapes, there is no true definition of love, so just enjoy it.  I think it is wonderful that someone makes you happy like that, even if it is one way.  I am sure she cares about you, and her concern for you is genuine.  But she is also so far away, and I have always been the practical one, so maybe you should try and find a girl here locally that you can enjoy time with.  You are young, no need to rush into finding the one right now, just enjoy the moment.  I know plenty of girls would find you to be a little cutie,” she smiles trying to keep his spirits bright.

*Kelly*

_Legion rolls an 18, uses an HP and gets a 24, she is still fine._

“Oh I can walk out of here at any time, or just drop this body like a sack of potatoes.  I am sure that-”

Kelly sees a flash of light and then finds herself lying on a warm bed.  Tommy is standing there next to her, “Well I suppose that got out of hand, I am sorry I didn’t get to you sooner, someone is messing with my system…”

Mr. Smith stands on the other side of the bed, “Miss Mitchell, let me tend to your injuries.”

*Battling the Great Ape!*

Charlotte’s limb lunges at the creature trying to find a weakness but the appendage like swarm can find no purchase to do any damage!  The great metallic ape roars loudly, beating its chest some more!

Five more STAR units appear around the cyber-ape and begin firing at the teens!  

_Anika rolls a 13, Mark rolls a 23, Karen rolls an 18, Charlotte and Kiyana are shot but their bodies yield to the blasts and are unaffected!  I will hold to see if HP are spent!  The rest of the STAR units spend this round standing!_

Gadget comes over the line, “Mark if you can give me about a minute I think I can disable most of the internal defenses… maybe.  I hope you have a minute… things are not looking good where I stand.”

*Fighting Sparky!*

Ryan creates the barrier, cutting Sparky off from the teens and Bishop.  Over his shoulder he can see why Bishop has not been actively helping, he stands amidst a pile of broken STAR units as they continue to pile through the door, for the moment he seems to have them contained… for the moment.

Ryan can hear again.

_Barrier formed and he rolled a 26 Fortitude save, he can hear with a -1 penalty to all hearing based rolls._

Tina  starts to move again… “I want to smash that dog!”

_Gilden is prone, still deaf with a Fortitude roll of 16, and still Paralyzed with a roll of 10 for the Will save._

The wall that Ryan just formed resounds with a large clamor as a large bulge forms in the steel-like barrier.  It won’t be long before Sparky has broken his way through!  Star turns and tries to help Bishop hold the doorway against her battle crazed sisters!


----------



## Samnell (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Anika rolls a 13, Mark rolls a 23, Karen rolls an 18, Charlotte and Kiyana are shot but their bodies yield to the blasts and are unaffected!  I will hold to see if HP are spent!  The rest of the STAR units spend this round standing!_
> 
> Gadget comes over the line, “Mark if you can give me about a minute I think I can disable most of the internal defenses… maybe.  I hope you have a minute… things are not looking good where I stand.”




_I'm not clear on the details. Was Mark hit?_

"We don't have much choice right now, Gadget. Looks like our portal just went down."

_I know we're not up to him yet, but so far the plan for Mark is another rapid attack on all the Stars in range, same stats as last round. He can stand up as a free action with his Instant Up feat._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 16, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _I'm not clear on the details. Was Mark hit?_
> 
> "We don't have much choice right now, Gadget. Looks like our portal just went down."
> 
> _I know we're not up to him yet, but so far the plan for Mark is another rapid attack on all the Stars in range, same stats as last round. He can stand up as a free action with his Instant Up feat._



_Yeah sorry about that the STAR units rolled a 23 attack roll, that roll is his Toughness save._


----------



## Samnell (Jun 16, 2006)

_If Mark would be anything worse than Bruised, he uses an HP to reroll the save. Being the Stars rolled a 23 and his Toughness save was 23, I guess it's not a concern.  _


----------



## Agamon (Jun 16, 2006)

"Yeah, we're here until the fighting is over, one way or another, sorry," Anika adds, attempting to regain her feet when the STARs appear.

_13 was her Damage save?  Yikes, yeah, I'll spend an HP._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 16, 2006)

Cassie takes the crystal with a angry look on her face. "Do you honestly expect me to use any gift you offer? After what you've done to Kelly and the abomination you've created in Yoshi's Image?" she asks as the demonic woman heads out.

Turning to the faux Yoshi she frowns further. "Okay, you've got 10 seconds to leave demon or we'll resume our fight..and this time it will end in your demise. Either at my hands, or your mistresses when you kill me."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kelly sees a flash of light and then finds herself lying on a warm bed.  Tommy is standing there next to her, “Well I suppose that got out of hand, I am sorry I didn’t get to you sooner, someone is messing with my system…”
> 
> Mr. Smith stands on the other side of the bed, “Miss Mitchell, let me tend to your injuries.”




"Please...please let my mommy go."  Kelly begs the deranged lunatic, trying unsuccessfully to reach for him whileher arms are still bound cross her chest in slings, not that the nerves were working correctly in any event.  The popstar was really feeling lightheaded despite the enormous amount of pain that her injuries were causing her and she knew this was probably it, she'd pushed her powers as far as her dying body could take them and Legion was completely unhurt, unphased even.

"No...mommy!" Kelly cried as the light flashed around her again, this time taking her away from her possesed mother.  "No...your dead...he shot you...you and daddy...Am I...Am I dead?"   the girl asks dazedly, looking confused.


----------



## Aenion (Jun 16, 2006)

ooc: Karen'll spend a hero point as well


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min nods listening, “I think you are just learning what it is to live, Timothy.  Life is unexpected, bad things happen, but so do good things.  The trick is to not get so wrapped up in the bad that you miss the good.  Jean sounds like a wonderful person, and a good friend, maybe she will be more someday maybe not.  But she is dear to you, and she has been there for you, and helped you through a difficult time.”



He sighs, "Yeah ... she did at that."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Love takes many shapes, there is no true definition of love, so just enjoy it.  I think it is wonderful that someone makes you happy like that, even if it is one way.  I am sure she cares about you, and her concern for you is genuine.  But she is also so far away, and I have always been the practical one, so maybe you should try and find a girl here locally that you can enjoy time with.  You are young, no need to rush into finding the one right now, just enjoy the moment.  I know plenty of girls would find you to be a little cutie,” she smiles trying to keep his spirits bright.



He raised an eyebrow, "Perhaps in time ... but for now ... " he looked at his hand, and energy formed around it, "I think I need to come to better terms with myself first. I mean ... with what I am, and what I can do. But ... " he hoped this trick worked, "there is a girl I AM interested in. I was wondering if you could tell me what happened to her. An interesting, and obviously well educated girl. She goes by the name of ..." he paused for a second, "Cassandra."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 20, 2006)

"Well, don't let PETA know," Ryan remarks to Tina as he apprises himself of their situation. "We might need to wait until Gilden recovers before we try and take down the dog. No sense just waiting around for him to break through though," Ryan says as he takes aim at a STAR unit through the door and fires a cosmic blast into it.

_Ryan attacks a STAR unit, +10 ranged, +10 L damage._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie takes the crystal with a angry look on her face. "Do you honestly expect me to use any gift you offer? After what you've done to Kelly and the abomination you've created in Yoshi's Image?" she asks as the demonic woman heads out.



"I expect you to do what you want," she says leaving.


			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Turning to the faux Yoshi she frowns further. "Okay, you've got 10 seconds to leave demon or we'll resume our fight..and this time it will end in your demise. Either at my hands, or your mistresses when you kill me."



Flashfire grins, “Please call me Flashfire, and if I leave this room my mistress will punish in ways that will make death a sweet release.  Besides we can’t truly die, our essence returns to the Nether… so please do try, death is not the finality you mortals make it out to be.”

His body glows with red-black flames, “Besides killing you would be so regrettably dull… when suffering is much more delicious.”

*Kelly*

“No you are alive, very much so,” Tommy replies taking her hand as Mr. Smith starts working on her injuries, “I am actually trying to formulate a plan on how to counter Legion’s powers and free your mother… of course it would be easier if the UNJE hadn’t decided to stage a two pronged raid, and also locked me out of my own system.  I must say Gadget is craftier then I gave her credit for.”

“Luckily I still have a few cards I have held close to my chest,” Tommy says, “I think I can save your mother… if I can get to her first.”

*Timothy*

“I wish I knew,” Jun Min replies with a sigh, “I miss her too.  I helped her with finding some of her roots, though truly she did most of the work herself, it is difficult to find clues about a past that has not happened yet,” she shrugs.

“Not sure how healthy it would be to pursue Cassie though, she took Yoshi’s death pretty hard, and the appearance of these clones… or whatever they are has made things only more complicated.  I am not sure if that situation would be good for either one of you,” she smirks, “but stranger things have happened… and the students go through partners like I go through fudge brownies,” she laughs.

*The Ape Attacks!*

_Anika rolls a 22, she is Bruised and Injured!  Karen rolls a 33 she is fine, Mark is also unharmed with his 23 Toughness save.  Both Karen and Anika use an HP!_

Anika suffers a fierce burn to her shoulder as a cannon blast grazes her flawless young skin!  Karen leaps at the Ape striking it, the tough metallic skin yields to her sharp edge and but it evades her attempt to grapple it!

_Karen rolls a 25 and hits but the robotic ape rolls a 25 and 21, the Ape is Bruised and Injured!  Karen rolls a 36 and the Ape rolls a 49 and evades the grapple!  Mark’s turn!_

Gadget speaks, “Oh… well… okay.  Try not to die then, okay?”

Legion speaks over the loudspeaker, furious, “Where did you take my beloved!  I will kill you… I will kill you all!”

_Is Mark still focusing on the STAR units?_

*Between Sparky and the STARs*

Ryan obliterates a STAR with one well-aimed blast, only to see another take its place.  Tina shrugs and leaps into the fray with Bishop smashing into another STAR with a resounding crunch!

_Being Minions they can take 10 and easily hit and the STAR units roll a 13 and 18 respectively for Toughness saves.  They are taken out easily!  Gilden rolls an 18 Fortitude save and a 16 Will save he is still deaf and paralyzed!_

Legion speaks, furious, “Where did you take my beloved!  I will kill you… I will kill you all!”

Sparky slams into the wall, creating another large dent!  The barrier won’t hold for another attack!  Bishop continues to crush his way through STAR units leaving more mangled androids in his way.

A wall slides into place cutting off Tina and Bishop from Gilden and Ryan…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2006)

"Flashfire, you think perhaps if I was harmed seriously that it might further curb my desires to aid your mistress? And I'm sure that your suffering would be quite ..interesting." Cassie says as she eyes the demonic clone and waits for an opening.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Flashfire, you think perhaps if I was harmed seriously that it might further curb my desires to aid your mistress? And I'm sure that your suffering would be quite ..interesting." Cassie says as she eyes the demonic clone and waits for an opening.



 “I think you have this idea that you can’t die because you have destiny?  Or maybe some unseen force will shield you from death?  I think you must accept that the universe ultimately does not care.  You are just a flesh bag with a peculiar history, nothing more.  So you looking for an opening?  Trying to decide if you can take me?  Or maybe wait till my guard is down?” Flashfire taunts.


----------



## Samnell (Jun 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Is Mark still focusing on the STAR units?_




Not now that Anika's been hurt. She's our ride!  Can Mark do an aid another to help Anika's Defense? If so, he does. Failing that he'll try to take out the wounded Ape.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 22, 2006)

Ryan shakes his head in mock sadness, placing a hand on the sliding wall as his feet leave the solid metal ground. _Amateurs..._ Ryan then rearranges the composition of the sliding wall into a substance more to his preference: thick, slippery grease. _Little Sparky will be sliding around like an overexcited puppy on a newly polished hardwood floor. Meanwhile, I'll be safely floating above my handiwork. _

"As for your beloved, well, I got some bad news for you," Ryan lies, flashing a smile that's an obvious tell to anyone who knows him. "James has already grabbed Kelly, she's safe now. We're just going to hang around here long enough to kick your ass, then head back to school for some pizza. Sucks to be you, doesn't it?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I think you have this idea that you can’t die because you have destiny?  Or maybe some unseen force will shield you from death?  I think you must accept that the universe ultimately does not care.  You are just a flesh bag with a peculiar history, nothing more.  So you looking for an opening?  Trying to decide if you can take me?  Or maybe wait till my guard is down?” Flashfire taunts.





"You mistake my attitude for faith in the universe. You don't get it do you? You're still too new a _copy of a real person_  to think on it. We're not real people Flashfire." Cassie says with clear acid in her voice. "I live as a paradox, if I die before Overseer arrives, I continue to exist, abliet one whose time is done. If Overseer wins, I continue to exist. If I win, I cease to be. It doesn't matter to me." She starts to pace. "All in all, when it's said and done.. I don't get to enjoy it when it's over. I won't even leave a shadow or a past most likely."

She shrugs. "So, if you want to resume the fight we started, fine by me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "You mistake my attitude for faith in the universe. You don't get it do you? You're still too new a _copy of a real person_  to think on it. We're not real people Flashfire." Cassie says with clear acid in her voice. "I live as a paradox, if I die before Overseer arrives, I continue to exist, abliet one whose time is done. If Overseer wins, I continue to exist. If I win, I cease to be. It doesn't matter to me." She starts to pace. "All in all, when it's said and done.. I don't get to enjoy it when it's over. I won't even leave a shadow or a past most likely."
> 
> She shrugs. "So, if you want to resume the fight we started, fine by me."



 “Dude, you sound so sad… you want to bump uglies and while you wait to die?  I mean, I am not even sure where that came from, but it seems so natural that it just flowed out of me… or this body.  So what do you say babe,” he runs his hand through his white hair.

He grins, “Besides we should make love, not war, right?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2006)

"To qoute Ryan.. 'Get Bent'" Cassie says grimly. "I am told that males can fix their own needs fairly well enough. You're not Yoshi, and taht comment proves it."

With that she moves as far as she can away from him, her bearing showing utter contempt and chill while she watches his motions carefully. Somehow she thought it might end in her hoped for melee.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2006)

> “No you are alive, very much so,” Tommy replies taking her hand as Mr. Smith starts working on her injuries, “I am actually trying to formulate a plan on how to counter Legion’s powers and free your mother… of course it would be easier if the UNJE hadn’t decided to stage a two pronged raid, and also locked me out of my own system. I must say Gadget is craftier then I gave her credit for.”
> 
> “Luckily I still have a few cards I have held close to my chest,” Tommy says, “I think I can save your mother… if I can get to her first.”




"Do whatever, just save her please...her and Bishop...I don't know...I don't know but I want to know..do you think Neuro was telling the truth?  Could he be my dad?"   Kelly asks as Mr. Smith sees to her self-inflicted injuries.

"How come everyone just showed up...are they even allowed to do that?"  Kelly asks Tommy, lying back with her eyes closed tight.  "Can you stop Neuro from being able to possess people? He's like that guy in that thing...that really old movie...the one where the guy ended up taking over everyone."


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 22, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I wish I knew,” Jun Min replies with a sigh, “I miss her too.  I helped her with finding some of her roots, though truly she did most of the work herself, it is difficult to find clues about a past that has not happened yet,” she shrugs.
> 
> “Not sure how healthy it would be to pursue Cassie though, she took Yoshi’s death pretty hard, and the appearance of these clones… or whatever they are has made things only more complicated.  I am not sure if that situation would be good for either one of you,” she smirks, “but stranger things have happened… and the students go through partners like I go through fudge brownies,” she laughs.




"Hasnt happened yet?"

That question threw him for a loop. But he quickly squelched it as she continued, "Clones? Ok ... I'm lost here. I mean, I've started to accept the idea of a god dropping by to visit at times. That's out there, but ... I mean, to think that we just evolved from goop is pretty out there as well. The idea of alternate realities, scientifically feasable. But ... would you mind explaining what you mean by a past that hasnt happened yet and this clone thing?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "As for your beloved, well, I got some bad news for you," Ryan lies, flashing a smile that's an obvious tell to anyone who knows him. "James has already grabbed Kelly, she's safe now. We're just going to hang around here long enough to kick your ass, then head back to school for some pizza. Sucks to be you, doesn't it?"



*Initiative: Ryan 21, Tina 17, Gilden 16, Sparky-1000 11, Star 11*

The wall becomes a slick sludge that coats the floor making hard for the ground; Bishop, Star and several STAR units slip and fall on the slick floor, but Tina keeps her footing.

Tina crushes another STAR with her foot, stamping down hard shattering its back and nearly snapping the android in two!  Tina grins, “Give a little warning next time, Ryan.”

_Ryan uses Transform, Sparky rolls a 20 and does not Trip from the effect.  Star, Bishop, and three STAR units fall to the ground, they roll a 13 and 12 for their Trip checks.  Tina hits another STAR unit and it rolls a 23 Toughness save, and it is out. _

Gilden remains motionless and deaf…

_Gilden rolls a 12 Fortitude Save and a 17 Will save…_

Sparky bursts through the makeshift barrier and slips for a moment but keeps its footing and dives headlong at Tina since Ryan is up in the air!  The mechanical canine dives right through the momentarily ghost like elite!

_ Sparky rolls a 16 attack but Tina gets a 29 Toughness save she is fine!_

Star slowly gets to her feet, and wheels and fires right at Sparky!  The blast goes wide and slams into a wall, leaving a severe burn mark!

_Star rolls a 20 and misses._

*The Ape Continues...*

_*Initiative:*__* Mark 52, Anika 25, Cyber-Ape X 18, Kiyana 17, Charlotte 16, STAR Units 13, Karen 4*_

Mark goes on the defensive, and helps boost Anika's defense greatly!

_Mark rolls a 16 and boosts the defense of Anika by +2_

*Kelly*

“The UNJE will do what it wants to do and write the laws and legality after the fact.  Besides this place does not exist so they can do what they want here and probably get away it.  Unless I decide to make them pay dearly for messing with me… but first I have to deal with legion,” Tommy replies with a sigh.

“I won’t bring him here though, he is too dangerous to be in close proximity to him,” he adds with a rub of his brow.

*Timothy*

Jun Min smiles, “It is complicated and it really is Cassandra’s business so I won’t get into that.  But the clones, well I am not even sure they are clones, you would need to talk to Gilden for more information, it has more to do with demons and the dark arts then genetic clones… as crazy as that sounds.”

*Cassie*

Flashfire shrugs, “I am not the boy you loved.  I am just a demon wearing his face… although the term demon is a rough approximation using your primitive language.  I prefer the term flesh bag encased entity.”


----------



## Agamon (Jun 23, 2006)

*Status: 1 Brs/1 Inj, 1 HP*

Anika watches Mark try to block the metallic ape from hitting her.  "Sweet of you, Mark, thanks.  But we're here until that big ape and the STAR rejects are gone; let's get rid of them." 

Looking towards the metallic ape, she begins to draw a glowing 'n' shape in the air, and prays, "Mighty Thor, grant me your strength to defeat this robotic monster!"  She then leaps forward and flies through the air straight at the simian throwing a fist at it more with strength of will than muscle.

OOC: Activate Telekinesis +11 and charge the ape [+7 to hit (+2 charge), +11 damage, Def: 16 (+2 aid, -2 charge)]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 24, 2006)

"Glad to see some truth finally, demon." Cassie says firmly as she leans against the wall. Her eyes look back and forth, trying to figure some way to get out of this throne room that would lead the way back to where she came.


----------



## Victim (Jun 24, 2006)

"Okay, I'll be sure to tell you while you're behind the wall," Ryan replies, exasperated. "And it's not like our friend the statue is capable of doing much. Let's take this guy down quick. Everyone, ignore the STARs as much as you can and concentrate fire." Ryan then demonstrates the effectiveness of this tactic by flying over the robotic dog then dropping suddenly like a ton of bricks, bringign both fists down on top of the creature's neck.


_Ryan will activate his Energy Field +10, then attack in an offensive stance Sparky at +12melee, doing +10/+10 L damage. His Defense for this round is 16.

Edit: This is Hammerhead, of course. Sigh..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Glad to see some truth finally, demon." Cassie says firmly as she leans against the wall. Her eyes look back and forth, trying to figure some way to get out of this throne room that would lead the way back to where she came.



Flashfire grins, “This place exists between worlds, and it is the Red Witch’s personal citadel… it floats in the Nether, and it exits in no place and all places at once.  Escape is possible though beyond you, unless you possess some knowledge of dimensional magic and I am well aware of your documented capabilities are, and your weaknesses.”

“Now are you hungry?  Thirsty?  I know that your flesh born body needs sustenance, and it would not do to have the Mistress’ guest to go hungry,” Flashfire replies.

*Sparky did a bad thing?*

Ryan slams his fists into the robotic dog’s spine with a shattering crunch!  The damage from the blow leaves deep indentions and a satisfying crunch, but the automaton is still up and viable, although currently reeling from the blow!

_Ryan rolls a 22 and hits!  Sparky rolls a 19 and is Bruised, Stunned, and Injured… But it rolls a 32 for the second save and is fine!_

Tina rushes across the slick ground in a powerful charge and slams her own fist into the robotic monstrosity!  But the blow does little to deter the metallic beast!  Tina smirks, “This thing is built tougher then you are Ryan…”

_Tina rolls a 22 to attack but Sparky rolls a 31 Toughness save and is fine!_

Gilden can move now but is still deaf!

_Gilden rolls an 18 Fortitude save and is still deaf, but he rolls a 23 Will save and is no longer paralyzed!  It is his turn now!_

*The Great Ape!*

Anika launches herself at the Ape with powerful force, but the massive metallic ape easily bats away her attack with a monstrous roar!  The cybernetic ape slams its massive arm down on Anika!  It grabs her up and pins her arms at her sides with its massive hand!  Howling into her face!

_Anika rolls a 15 attack and misses, the Cyber-Ape rolls a 17 attack and hits, she rolls a 25 Toughness save and is Bruised + Injured again!  It then initiates a free grapple and rolls a 33 check, Anika gets a 15, she is now grappled._

Kiyana shouts, “Put her down now!” she extends one of her watery limbs and smacks the ape right in the face but the blow does not affect the metallic ape in the slightest!

_Kiyana attacks, and rolls a 21, she hits but the Cyber-Ape rolls a 26 Toughness save and is fine!  Now *Charlotte’s* turn!_


----------



## Aenion (Jun 25, 2006)

ooc: Would it be too late to use interpose on Anika and have the ape hit Karen instead?

Defense 15
Toughness +13 (9 impervious)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 25, 2006)

"Perhaps, but my..documented abiliites are months out of date. I haven't agreed to testing since the registration issue came up, and I had a very nice dinner cooking till some fool decided to trash my kitchen in a kidnapping attempt." Cassie says calmly. "You'll forgive me if I decide your mistress is less than trustworthy enough to accept food from her."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2006)

Being able to move again Gilden rises back into the air, his forcefield wrapping around him as he does. He aims another mystic blast at the robot dog.

Gilden attacks the robopooch, +11 ranged, +9 L damage with penetrating.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min smiles, “It is complicated and it really is Cassandra’s business so I won’t get into that.  But the clones, well I am not even sure they are clones, you would need to talk to Gilden for more information, it has more to do with demons and the dark arts then genetic clones… as crazy as that sounds.”




He blinked several times, "Oh, dark magic, ok. That makes sense." It didnt, but he didnt want to argue the point at the moment.

"So ... there are demonic versions ... wait a sec ... those elites who attacked us, where they genuine elites or some kind of demonic versions? And ... how does all this tie into the boy they wanted? Or me for that matter."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> ooc: Would it be too late to use interpose on Anika and have the ape hit Karen instead?
> 
> Defense 15
> Toughness +13 (9 impervious)



 Karen throws herself in harm’s way taking the blow for Anika!  Her toughened body easily weathers the blow and she throws off the grapple with easy!  The great metal ape howls even more!

_Karen is successful with her Interpose.  Karen rolls a 31 Toughness save and she gets a 38 Grapple check, meanwhile the Cyber-Ape rolls a 30 Toughness save against her Aura, it is still Charlotte’s turn!_

*Sparky on the Attack!*

Gilden fires a blast but the arcane power.  Sparky growls and bites down on the nearest assailant!  Spark’s metallic fangs bite into Tina, she grits her teeth through the pain, but looks like she can take much, much more!

_Gilden rolls a 21 and hits but Sparky rolls a 25 Toughness save and does no damage!  Sparky rolls a 23 and hits Tina, she rolls a Toughness save of 25 and is Bruised + Injured!  Skip Star and Bishop since they are buying you time, by handling the STAR units!_

*Timothy*

Jun Min shrugs, “I wouldn’t know for sure, possibly?”

She pulls her feet up under her in her chair, “I guess it is a possibility that they could be also demonic entities as weird as that sounds.  I don’t know Timothy I don’t claim to know with any certainty what they could be or what that even means.”

“The boy, I don’t know, nor what that could mean about you.  But I can guess that they wanted someone, either you or Sami.  That worries me but that isn’t the first time enemies have targeted students… being an elite automatically makes your life interesting…” Jun Min finishes with a sigh.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Perhaps, but my..documented abiliites are months out of date. I haven't agreed to testing since the registration issue came up, and I had a very nice dinner cooking till some fool decided to trash my kitchen in a kidnapping attempt." Cassie says calmly. "You'll forgive me if I decide your mistress is less than trustworthy enough to accept food from her."



 “the rules of hospitality are clear,” Flashfire replies, “she has no reason to poison you, if she wanted to kill you, you would be dead right now.  She is much more powerful then you can possibly imagine.  But if you are not hungry then I am not going to force you.”

“So have you considered her offer, or will you continue to be stubborn and deny knowledge of what you are?” the demon boy replies.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 28, 2006)

"You just don't know when to give up," Ryan growls as he grabs the jaws of the robotic dog, forcing them apart and then slamming them in opposite directions. "Tina, now might be a good time to see what's behind this guy. We need to find Kelly and the others, before this psycho can fully mobilize his forces."

_Ryan attacks at +10, with +10L/+10L for damage. His Defense is 20._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “the rules of hospitality are clear,” Flashfire replies, “she has no reason to poison you, if she wanted to kill you, you would be dead right now.  She is much more powerful then you can possibly imagine.  But if you are not hungry then I am not going to force you.”
> 
> “So have you considered her offer, or will you continue to be stubborn and deny knowledge of what you are?” the demon boy replies.





"I'm more concerned about being drugged than outright poisoning. And you must consider that your advice would be regarded as dubious." Cassie tosses the crystal from one hand to the other as she looks him in the eye. "And considering the fact that you're a demon doesn't help your innate trustworthiness. Also remember how your misstreess tricked Kelly, would you find it a bit.. disconcerting to accept any 'gifts' without wondering what price tag that they would come with?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 28, 2006)

*HPs remaining: 3*

Charlotte maintains her attack on the ape, recklessly now that she knows it has a hard time hitting it.  She meanwhile moves up her other selves to defend Karen and Anika.

_All out Attack for 5, Power Attack for 5 for +9 to attack/+14 to damage.  Charlotte will move her main self and other anatomically separated form to Interpose for Karen/Anika in the next round if needed._


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min shrugs, “I wouldn’t know for sure, possibly?”
> 
> She pulls her feet up under her in her chair, “I guess it is a possibility that they could be also demonic entities as weird as that sounds.  I don’t know Timothy I don’t claim to know with any certainty what they could be or what that even means.”
> 
> “The boy, I don’t know, nor what that could mean about you.  But I can guess that they wanted someone, either you or Sami.  That worries me but that isn’t the first time enemies have targeted students… being an elite automatically makes your life interesting…” Jun Min finishes with a sigh.




He frowned a bit, "Sometimes I wonder if my life wouldnt have been better if I hadnt been elite. Of course, I wouldnt be here if I wasnt."

_I'd be dead._

"But, perhaps something more important ... what do Elites do? I mean, I know a lot of them are well off and all that, but ... what do they do? It's like we're a part of the population that just doesnt really fit in, even if they like us. Not all of us have elite talents that can be used for normal kinds of work."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He frowned a bit, "Sometimes I wonder if my life wouldnt have been better if I hadnt been elite. Of course, I wouldnt be here if I wasnt."
> 
> _I'd be dead._



“Well yes you would be dead, so be thankful for that,” she replies.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> "But, perhaps something more important ... what do Elites do? I mean, I know a lot of them are well off and all that, but ... what do they do? It's like we're a part of the population that just doesnt really fit in, even if they like us. Not all of us have elite talents that can be used for normal kinds of work."



“We do what we can, Tim.  That is all we can do, many elites are only good at hurting people, and others have abilities that allow them to break the normal laws of physics, of reality as we know them.  They parlay this into lucrative contracts for study, production, and any endeavor that it could possibly be used for.  We fit in where we can, and we try and live as best as we can without hopefully stepping on the liberties of our peers, baseline and elite alike.”

“I mean we can just do things that others can’t.  I will tell you how I got through my university years very quickly, because I never had to study.  I am not too proud to admit that on the first day of class I simply mentally downloaded all information straight from the professor… and sometimes the smarter kids in the class.  Yeah not exactly ethical, but I still learned in my own way,” she smiles mischievously.

“You don’t have to figure out right now what you will do, all you need to do now is learn and grow, and the answers will come with time.  It’s the rare person that knows exactly what they want to do at your age, so don’t get too frustrated.  Even the Legacy teens, I don’t expect them to do this kind of work forever… one day they too will move on…” she adds wistfully.

“And no old maid jokes, I graduated college only a few months before I took my position here at the Institute.  I am still a young!” she adds adamantly.

*Fighting the Ape!*

Charlotte’s limb moves to attack in a swarming mass but to no avail as the metallic ape rages about angry at its denial of its target!  Five more STAR units appear and open fire on the teen elites!

Karen, Anika, and Mark are all struck!

_Charlotte’s attack is a 14 and misses!  Karen rolls a 14 Toughness save, Mark rolls a 22 Toughness save, and Anika gets a 30 Toughness save, wait for usage of HP and then its Karen’s turn!  The attack rolls were 17 for Anika, 25 for Karen, and 27 for Mark!_

*Sparky on the Offensive!*

Ryan slams the mouth apart, well he tries but fails just short of actual harm but his aura seems to do significant damage to the robotic canine!  Tina nods at Ryan, “On it!” and rushes forward slipping behind the creature into the next room, a door slams shut behind her!

_Ryan rolls a 24 attack, but Sparky rolls a 30 Toughness save and is fine, but his save against the Aura is a 23 and is Bruised + Injured!  Gilden’s turn!_

*Cassie*

Flashfire shrugs, “I suppose, but there is a price for every gift given.  I don’t claim to know her will but I do know that for the moment harming you is the least of your worries.  The Mistress is a gracious hostess, and you are a guest here in the Obsidian Palace of Crimson Tears.”

The demon grins, “I always like saying that name.”


----------



## Samnell (Jun 30, 2006)

_Mark saves his hp. I want it for that ape if he hits me. _


----------



## Aenion (Jun 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Fighting the Ape!*
> 
> Charlotte’s limb moves to attack in a swarming mass but to no avail as the metallic ape rages about angry at its denial of its target!  Five more STAR units appear and open fire on the teen elites!
> 
> ...




ooc: Will use Karen's hero point on the toughness save

"Someone get those Stars, I've got this one," Karen hisses as the blast slams into her back. She jumps up to sink her sharp ruby hands into the robotic ape's head, _Let's see what's inside this tin can._

ooc:
Full concealment
Attack: +6 to hit / +12L / +5L (aura)
Grapple if the attack succeeds, +23 grapple check
She'll use interpose if it attacks anyone else.
Defense 15
Toughness +13/9 impervious


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> ooc: Will use Karen's hero point on the toughness save
> 
> "Someone get those Stars, I've got this one," Karen hisses as the blast slams into her back. She jumps up to sink her sharp ruby hands into the robotic ape's head, _Let's see what's inside this tin can._
> 
> ...



_Karen rolls a 23 after using an HP!  She is unharmed, while Mark is Bruised + Injured by another blast!  Obviously Anika will be fine._

Karen leaps into the fray and with a satisfying crunch cuts the cyber-ape clean in two with internal servos, wires, and gyros popping snapping under strength!  It tries to howl but nothing comes out…

_Karen rolls a 21 attack, the Ape rolls an 20 save versus the attack and an 11 versus the Aura, the Ape is down for now… oh how the mighty have fallen._

Gadget speaks over the secure link, “Alright, I got it… and that should do it.”

All the STAR units shut down, collapsing to the ground like rag dolls.

“Did it work?” Gadget questions.


----------



## KentArnold (Jun 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well yes you would be dead, so be thankful for that,” she replies.
> 
> “You don’t have to figure out right now what you will do, all you need to do now is learn and grow, and the answers will come with time.  It’s the rare person that knows exactly what they want to do at your age, so don’t get too frustrated.  Even the Legacy teens, I don’t expect them to do this kind of work forever… one day they too will move on…” she adds wistfully.
> 
> “And no old maid jokes, I graduated college only a few months before I took my position here at the Institute.  I am still a young!” she adds adamantly.




He shrugs, and without even thinking about it, sets the perpetual motion machine in motion, and keeps it in motion should it slow down. "I bet you enjoy making students wonder just how that stays in motion, don't you?"

_Old maid ... hardly. You could probably wear out half the men on campus._

He quickly stifled that thought, recalling he was dealing with a telepath. If he hadnt known better when he first met her, he would have sworn she was a fellow student. Then he frowned, recalling the student that one day.

"There is one student, or visitor, I am curious about."

He quickly describes Chaos, "He gave me a most interesting ... discussion one day. And I swear I've spotted him a few times in the past few days. Is he a visitor or a fellow student?"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 30, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Karen rolls a 21 attack, the Ape rolls an 20 save versus the attack and an 11 versus the Aura, the Ape is down for now… oh how the mighty have fallen._




_Is that all the present foes?_



> All the STAR units shut down, collapsing to the ground like rag dolls.
> 
> “Did it work?” Gadget questions.




"Beautiful, Gadget," Mark told his comm as he looked at the hole burned through his uniform and part of him undernearth. _That's a lot of blood..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Is that all the present foes?_
> 
> 
> 
> "Beautiful, Gadget," Mark told his comm as he looked at the hole burned through his uniform and part of him undernearth. _That's a lot of blood..._



_No current foes..._


----------



## Aenion (Jun 30, 2006)

Karen looks shocked at the perforated, robotic head in her hands as the lights in its eyes dimmed, then quickly throws it away from herself like it was still alive. She turns to Mark, looking worriedly at the hole in his uniform, "Are you alright?"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 30, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen looks shocked at the robotic head in her hands as the lights in its eyes dimmed, then quickly throws it away from herself like it was still alive, "I-it worked" She turns to Mark, looking worriedly at the hole in his uniform, "Are you alright?"




"Missed the legs so I'll be fine," Mark shrugged. _Should be wanting to get stoned right now. Thanks, Jun Min._

Mark got on his comm to Legacy, "We're clear here and all of the Stars except our's should be down, but Legion might still be around. Any signs of Kelly anywhere?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Missed the legs so I'll be fine," Mark shrugged. _Should be wanting to get stoned right now. Thanks, Jun Min._
> 
> Mark got on his comm to Legacy, "We're clear here and all of the Stars except our's should be down, but Legion might still be around. Any signs of Kelly anywhere?"



 A woman’s voice sounds, “It seems that this whole plan has become a disaster of epic proportions… or has it?  I daresay first you take my beloved from me, and then break some of my new toys.  But your greatest sin is your hubris, your belief that you can contend with me, LEGION!” you can hear the capital letters in her voice.

“Well then, see you all in hell.  Well not me, not yet, I have many more sins to commit…” she cackles maniacally.

SARAH’s voice speaks, “Final Protocol End-Game Zeta 3-6-X-1 initiated.  All personnel evacuate immediately.  Repeat all-personnel evacuate immediately.  Or you will die.”

Gadget speaks, “That sounds bad, and I can’t stop it… it can only be stopped on site.  I can’t do it remotely.  You have five minutes, Mark.”

_Ryan and Gilden, if he were not still deaf, hear what Legion and SARAH say as well._

*Timothy*

“Oh yeah, I know Chaos, he seems to have a bad habit of popping up when he isn’t wanted.  He is if he is to be believed a being on a purely cosmic scale.  And from what he has done thus far, I believe the hype, thankfully he has never been actively malicious, but that does not mean he isn’t dangerous,” she adds.

Jun Min shrugs, “And yes I can wear out most men…” she laughs mischievously, “I am sorry I couldn’t resist.”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2006)

Anika lets out a sigh as the foes fall.  She smiles at Karen.  "Thanks for the assist.  That thing wanted to squish my head, I think."

Hearing Sarah's warning and Gadget's estimate, she frowns.  "Crap.  How fast can you search this place for Kelly, Mark?  I'll get started on re-opening the portal, but we shouldn't dawdle...."  Anika then concentrates on getting her portal back to the Institute open once more.

_OOC: That'll cost another HP...can't wait for her next level _


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2006)

Mark was still staring at his wound when Legion's voice came over the intercom. _Great. Better and better._



> Hearing Sarah's warning and Gadget's estimate, she frowns. "Crap. How fast can you search this place for Kelly, Mark? I'll get started on re-opening the portal, but we shouldn't dawdle...." Anika then concentrates on getting her portal back to the Institute open once more.




"Already on it. Everyone fall back to Anika's position," Mark took off searching room by room at full speed, banking off the wall as he did.

_I guess that's a room to room search with Quickness. If Mark finds Kelly's or Tommy's bodies, he breaks off search and returns them to the portal before continuing._


----------



## Aenion (Jul 1, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika lets out a sigh as the foes fall.  She smiles at Karen.  "Thanks for the assist.  That thing wanted to squish my head, I think."
> [/COLOR]




Karen glances once more at the ape's head before returning Anika's smile, "I-it's nothing. I'm not gonna let some oversized tin can squish my friends. But I think I owe Charlotte a new shirt..."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH’s voice speaks, “Final Protocol End-Game Zeta 3-6-X-1 initiated. All personnel evacuate immediately. Repeat all-personnel evacuate immediately. Or you will die.”




"Oh no..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2006)

"Guests can leave demon, I cannot. You were more honest earlier when you said I was a prisoner." Cassie says as she clenches a fist, only to be startled the sound of the crystal in her hand crushing under her strenght and the bite of fragments in her flesh for a moment.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Guests can leave demon, I cannot. You were more honest earlier when you said I was a prisoner." Cassie says as she clenches a fist, only to be startled the sound of the crystal in her hand crushing under her strenght and the bite of fragments in her flesh for a moment.



 Flashfire shrugs, “Guest or prisoner, it means little difference.  You are here and that has not changed.”

When the crystal cracks, Cassie for a moment believes she hears a whisper of pain.  She feels the pang of loss, finality in this moment.  She then loses consciousness and everything goes black…

_*The Dreamscape…*_

Cassie wakes up, lying on soft green grass.  The sky is a bright blue, a shimmering sun shining over head.  A robed figure stands over, its dark gray robes are still and its hands are unseen.  From the cowl of its hood three red eyes peer down at her.

She feels more then hears the following words, “Cassandra, I am Fortune, an Eternal.  Do you wish to see how you came to be?”

*Mark and Company*

There is a flash of light; Tommy and Mr. Smith carrying Kelly appear.  Tommy looks upset, “Worst investment I have ever made.  Kelly will be fine with proper medical care, and despite what you have seen, my death is a vast exaggeration.  But first we have to save Kelly’s mother… Ryan is near her location… he could possibly save her… of course we have four minutes and forty-five seconds to get out of here.”

“Mark, get to Ryan, it can help disrupt Legion long enough to free Kismet,” Tommy hands him a cylindrical ball of metal, “all you have to do is throw it.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2006)

Cassie bows deeply to Fortune, strangely feeling it was appropiate.

"If I may, Fortune." Cassie says calmly. Her concern warring with her curiousity.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie bows deeply to Fortune, strangely feeling it was appropiate.
> 
> "If I may, Fortune." Cassie says calmly. Her concern warring with her curiousity.



“Then we shall begin, Cassandra,” the being moves away from her down the hill without another word.  It moves slowly, almost methodically, but time itself seems to be moving quickly around them.  The hill gives way to the void of space, or just the void as she can see no stars.

Then a bright burst of cosmic proportions bursts into being, she can see the birth of galaxies, even whole universes.  It is a disorienting feeling.  Fortune stops moving and stares off as time slows down to normal.

“In the beginning, there were only us.  We did not create the multiverse, it created us.  We exist defined by our roles and we were many in that time.  But now we are few.  The war consumed many of us, the first war, before conflict of any kind was known in the multiverse,” Fortune speaks, though as before, Cassie feels the words more so then hears them.

She can see entities now, beings.  Floating in the stillness of space is a large white disc, with the backdrop of a bloated red star in the background.  She picks out Chaos, Chrono, and even the Overseer among the beings gathered.  Even Fortune stands aloof, amidst these Eternals.

Her attention is drawn once more to the bloated star.  Even the beings on the disc focus their gaze on it.  But her eyes are drawn to a slight figure, a young woman standing at Overseer’s side…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2006)

Cassie takes a long appraising look at the female and The Overseer.

"I know the Overseer from what Chaos told me, who is the woman? One of your kind killed by him? This war, how did you all fail to stop him at first?" Cassie asks calmly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie takes a long appraising look at the female and The Overseer.
> 
> "I know the Overseer from what Chaos told me, who is the woman? One of your kind killed by him? This war, how did you all fail to stop him at first?" Cassie asks calmly.



“She is Hope,” the words resonate through her body, “she represents all that the Multiverse could be.  She and the Overseer were close, in this time they would be as your mortal mind would recognize it, in love.”

Fortune moves closer to the woman, she is taller then Cassie, but that is where the differences end.  She is statuesque and graceful, a long gown covering her perfect feminine frame.  She looks over her shoulder as if looking at Cassie, as if looking into a distorted mirror of the future… or the past.

She sees then Chrono giving the two a venomous look as the Eternals begin to depart the white disc… Fortune speaks, “Fail?  It seems that what you have been told, and what has truly occurred are not in alignment.  Wait and you shall have your answers.”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2006)

Kelly moans softly as she is teleported yet again, it was quickly becoming her least favorite mode of travel, it always seemed to put her in worse and worse places.  "No offense to James...but I'd rather stick to flying...I'm starting to hate teleporting."  the popstar says whimsically, "maybe you can come up with another...all this here then not here then over there is hurting my head...makes me dizzy...or maybe sn't that t'all."  Kelly says smiling wanly at her friends, slurring her words.

"Save..my...mom...please." she says to the Legacy teens, speaking slowly and deliberately to be clearly understood, after that her eyes close, and her hair falls like a curtain around her face, not asleep just resting.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2006)

Cassie shrugs. "I might have misunderstood." she is clearly troubled by the simulatiry between them. "What was his role then?" she asks nodding towards the Overseer.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2006)

Mark blinked his atonishment and a bit of moisture from his eyes when Tommy appeared. _He's alive._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Mark, get to Ryan, it can help disrupt Legion long enough to free Kismet,” Tommy hands him a cylindrical ball of metal, “all you have to do is throw it.”




"Got it," Mark agreed. He turned to his co-leader, "Hold the portal open as long as you can, Anika. We'll get back in time."

Wasting no time, Mark ran for Ryan.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 1, 2006)

Ryan watched Tina as she ran past the robotic dog. _What if there are more of these machines running around? I know she can handle herself, but...well, she's going to be fine. Certainly no worse than the rest of us if that timer reaches zero._ 

Ryan heard Mark order a fall back, but the group still had plenty of time. At the very least, it seemed irresponsible to leave the place without rescuing *somebody*. "Mark, Terminator Cujo frapped my eardrums; I'm having trouble hearing," he calls into the communicator. _We still have a few minutes._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 1, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan heard Mark order a fall back, but the group still had plenty of time. At the very least, it seemed irresponsible to leave the place without rescuing *somebody*. "Mark, Terminator Cujo frapped my eardrums; I'm having trouble hearing," he calls into the communicator. _We still have a few minutes._




_Great, he's almost deaf._ Mark bellowed into his comm, "TOMMY AND KELLY ARE WITH US. CASSIE'S GONE. I'M ON MY WAY TO YOUR POSITION."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie shrugs. "I might have misunderstood." she is clearly troubled by the simulatiry between them. "What was his role then?" she asks nodding towards the Overseer.



“You are mortal, misunderstanding is the norm for your lesser consciousness,” Fortune replies.

Time races forward once again, as the multiverse continues to form and spread apart.  But time slows once as Fortune begins to move through time and space.  It is an uneasy feeling, it does not quite feel like traveling, but there is a definite sense of destination in mind.

Cassie sees Overseer and Chrono overlooking a primitive planetoid, just beginning to cool.  Perhaps they are speaking, perhaps not, but she stands close to him.  But he is dismissive of her, and eventually leaves her when Hope appears…

Fortune speaks, “Even Eternals can be consumed by such weak motivations as emotions.  I suspect that you have questions?  Ask them now, before I show you next what must be revealed.”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2006)

Anika finishes her chanting as the shimmering blue portal returns to view.  "No problem, Mark.  I can keep it open a lot longer than we should be hanging around here."

Anika beams when she sees both Kelly and Tommy alive, though she quickly becomes concerned with Kelly's condition.  "Is she okay?" she asks Tommy, continuing to keep most of her focus on the way home.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2006)

Cassie nods and settles back to watch agan, not sure how she plays in this level of events.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 1, 2006)

"Oh my god! Kelly! Tommy," Karen moves to stand next to Mr Smith and offers Kelly a comforting smile, "Everything'll be fine," the look of concern reappears when Kelly seems to doze off, "Wh-what happened to her?"


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh yeah, I know Chaos, he seems to have a bad habit of popping up when he isn’t wanted.  He is if he is to be believed a being on a purely cosmic scale.  And from what he has done thus far, I believe the hype, thankfully he has never been actively malicious, but that does not mean he isn’t dangerous,” she adds.




"Chaos ... mmm. Makes sense why he discussed the Chaos Theory. Fascinating topic of course, but not important for this discussion. That makes me wonder why he took an interest in me shortly after my arrival." He has a slightly worried look at that.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min shrugs, “And yes I can wear out most men…” she laughs mischievously, “I am sorry I couldn’t resist.”




He blushed deeply, his worried look fading quickly, "I must remember to avoid mental comments or even most thoughts around you. Do I even want to know the extent of your telepathy? Or will I sleep better not knowing?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He blushed deeply, his worried look fading quickly, "I must remember to avoid mental comments or even most thoughts around you. Do I even want to know the extent of your telepathy? Or will I sleep better not knowing?"



“Relax,” Jun Min smiles, “Timothy, once you relax, you will be fine.  So how is that art/talent show thing going?   And there is little you can do about Chaos or what he wants.  Maybe you are important on a cosmic scale, or maybe he was just screwing with your head.”

*Sanctuary Portal*

Tommy replies to Karen and Anika, “Kelly is hurt but she will recover.  The injuries I fear most are the “spiritual” scars I suppose.  I have no idea what to do about those… let alone the emotional ones… she has been through the meat grinder.  If we lose her mother, I fear we will lose Kelly as well.  We need to save Bishop as well… it’s important.”

Kiyana shifts to her normal form and creates a water based force field around Anika and the Portal, covering anyone else close to the portal.  She looks tired, but does not say anything.

*Cassie*

“Silence is not an answer, speak,” Fortune replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2006)

"What does this have to do with me Fortune?" Cassie says quietly, "I am just human..engineered and built in a lab, but human none the less. What do I need to know of your kind's history?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "What does this have to do with me Fortune?" Cassie says quietly, "I am just human..engineered and built in a lab, but human none the less. What do I need to know of your kind's history?"



“You are mortal, but you are from human, you have lies in your head.  Lies are anathema to me; they cut through the fiber of my being.  You are a synthetic being, you were designed but the blueprint is not what you believe… the future you know is false.  You are a tool for revenge, created out of spite,” Fortune replies, his voice reverberating through her body.

Fortune looms over her like a giant, she seems so tiny next to this looming cosmic entity.  It speaks, “Now see…”

Cassie sees Hope standing on a barren world, a dark robed figure appears behind her and stabs her with a curved blade that pierces her breast… she collapses.  Time passes and Overseer finds her, she cannot hear but she can see as he brings Hope’s limp form before a gathering of Eternals… but they do nothing for her.

In his rage, Overseer leaves the gathering.  Time and space fold and Cassie can see the cosmic entity caring for Hope, but around him are beings… Chrono is there among them, and she offers to comfort him… but he spurns her and casts her out.

And then it begins… an enraged being of cosmic power turns his power and his right to bring order and law to a chaotic universe on his peers.  The first war begins…

Fortune speaks still looming over Cassie, “What do you see?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2006)

"I see that Overseer was manipulated into his current course.." she looks to Fortune. "And if you're so .. adverse to lies and misdirection how about cutting to the chase. If I'm not human..and what choas told me was a lie. WHAT IS THE TRUTH!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I see that Overseer was manipulated into his current course.." she looks to Fortune. "And if you're so .. adverse to lies and misdirection how about cutting to the chase. If I'm not human..and what choas told me was a lie. WHAT IS THE TRUTH!"



 “The truth,” She hears Yoshi voice behind her, while Fortune looms over her, “The truth is that you are the forced reincarnation of Hope.  Inside of you is the power to destroy Overseer… but you also have the gift to set right what has been wrong.  But only you can find that path.”

“You are right to not trust the Red Witch, but not because she will betray you, but because you have endless possibility.  You have been manipulated in a grand game of subtle moves and feints.  You have been lied to, the truth obscured to keep you on the path to destroy everything… everything you know is a lie,” Yoshi replies putting a hand on her shoulder.

“The face of the true enemy remains hidden, but the truth is there.  There is price for this knowledge, but do not fear, because I will pay it for you.  You have always strove for a better way… this is because you know inside there is a better way…”

“What do you see?” Fortune repeats.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2006)

"Is it really you?" Cassie asks turning to face the speedster. She savors his touch for a moment before turning to Fortune.

"I see the chance for healing, and renewal." She thinks of the figure who had killed Hope in the vision. "And I see the chance for justice. I think it is safe to say.. that I can see.. Hope in the outcome."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2006)

Anika frowns as Tommy says Kelly's injuries are mostly spiritual.  _"I know what to do,"_ keeping the thought to herself.  _"And then we're taking care of Red Witch.  I don't care who she thinks she is, she's not getting away with this...not to mention she's probably got Cassie now."_  Her frown becomes a grimace, and she nearly forgets that she needs to concentrate on the portal.  She refocuses before it fades out, silently chastising herself for not paying attention to the problem at hand.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Is it really you?" Cassie asks turning to face the speedster. She savors his touch for a moment before turning to Fortune.
> 
> "I see the chance for healing, and renewal." She thinks of the figure who had killed Hope in the vision. "And I see the chance for justice. I think it is safe to say.. that I can see.. Hope in the outcome."



 Fortune replies, “Then you have seen enough for now.”

“See you on the flipside babe,” Yoshi kisses her forehead… then Cassie wakes up lying on the floor. 

 Flashfire looks down at her quizzically, “Oh you are alive… did you have a nice nap?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Fortune replies, “Then you have seen enough for now.”
> 
> “See you on the flipside babe,” Yoshi kisses her forehead… then Cassie wakes up lying on the floor.
> 
> Flashfire looks down at her quizzically, “Oh you are alive… did you have a nice nap?”




Nice enough, and better than the company I had upon waking." Cassie says as she returns to a sitting/lotus position. "I wonder though, what your mistress hopes to get out of this. The truth would do less than anything before in making me an ally."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 2, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Nice enough, and better than the company I had upon waking." Cassie says as she returns to a sitting/lotus position. "I wonder though, what your mistress hopes to get out of this. The truth would do less than anything before in making me an ally."



 “I am not looking to make you an ally.  But you have a vested interest in stopping Overseer, and I decided that giving you a small belief that you can survive may give you some hope?” The Red Witch appears.

She holds out her hand and fragments of the crystal flow into her palm.  She smiles, “Besides now I have something useful to me, a sacrifice freely given.  You are free to go; the gift is paid in full.”


----------



## Aenion (Jul 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sanctuary Portal*
> 
> Tommy replies to Karen and Anika, “Kelly is hurt but she will recover.  The injuries I fear most are the “spiritual” scars I suppose.  I have no idea what to do about those… let alone the emotional ones… she has been through the meat grinder.  If we lose her mother, I fear we will lose Kelly as well.  We need to save Bishop as well… it’s important.”




Karen looks worriedly at Kelly, just nodding quietly as Tommy explains, "Bishop is with Ryan, Gilden and Tina ... and Mark now too I guess. They should be able to handle Legion ... right? I really hope that device of yours works... It's like she attracts bad luck... M-maybe you should get her to a safe place before everything here goes boom?" she suggests looking at Tommy and Mr. Smith, _If there's still such a place..._ she adds to herself.

She notices the portal shimmer for a moment, she places a hand on Anika's shoulder and whispers, "We'll get them back from her, I know we will..."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 2, 2006)

Gilden eyebrows narrow as his mystic bolt does little to no damage but he summons the energies to attack the robotic animal once again.

ooc: +11 ranged, +9 L penetrating damage. Is the dog fully robotic?

ooc2: Sorry for the dissappearing act, life has gotten busy of late.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 2, 2006)

When Karen cut through the ape, Charlotte was greatly impressed, especially after her not being able to even dent the creature.  She remained silent through most of the interaction between Kelly, Tommy, and the rest, looking at the genius elite with interest as everyone conversed.

"We shouldn't just stand around and wait here like this for them to come back, there has to be something we can do." the elite says as she re-corporates into her normal self.  "Can you do what you did to yourself and Kelly and teleport us near to whatever this Legion thing is?  Or could one of you guys call James and see if he's available to teleport us there and out?" Charlotte questioned the rest.  "Ryan's a very capable guy, I'm just not sure if he knows to bring back Kelly's mom alive." 


_Will spend a hero point to get a location change, if needed _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 2, 2006)

"If what I have learned is true, we are diametrically opposed." Cassie says as she watches the Red Witch carefully. "You stand for the fall and failure of hope in all manner of things. Why aid me, knowing that I will strive to make things better and weaken your influence in any manner I can."


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 2, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Relax,” Jun Min smiles, “Timothy, once you relax, you will be fine.  So how is that art/talent show thing going?   And there is little you can do about Chaos or what he wants.  Maybe you are important on a cosmic scale, or maybe he was just screwing with your head.".




He chuckles at that, "I could see him doing things just to mess with my head. As to the talent show ... it's progressing slowly, but it's progressing. I've worked up a number of ideas so far, along with eliciting some of the more artistically inclined to do some preliminary sketches to help advertise it. The big issue of course is we'll need to know what limitations we'll have to work under. Night time, day time, topics not to discuss or demonstrate, and how much space will we have available for all of this."

He pauses, trying to avoid sounding like a brainiac, but failing miserably, "Certain topics are obviously out of the question. I don't care how artistic it is, body painting and various nude demonstrations are absolutely out of the question. I've already had three students inquire about that."

He blushes at that bit.

"Of course, I really need to find someone who's good at organizing things. I can organize a garage, but people ... I'm not so good at. I'll also need to know how much time we can allot to various artistic demonstrations. Don't want to have some brilliant displays that can't be done due to time constraints."

He paused, gathering his thoughts, "Let's see ... limitations, time constraints, oh yes, I'll probably need at least a good twenty to thirty people to help set things up and take them down afterwards. I'll have to contact the drama department about that, but I don't see it'll be a big issue."

He seems to have obviously put some thought into it.

"How soon will we need to put up the flyers advertising this? So I can let the art students know the latest that we can accept submissions."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "If what I have learned is true, we are diametrically opposed." Cassie says as she watches the Red Witch carefully. "You stand for the fall and failure of hope in all manner of things. Why aid me, knowing that I will strive to make things better and weaken your influence in any manner I can."



 “Because you will fail,” she shrugs walking away.  She says over her shoulder, “We are opposed I suppose, but we are more alike then you wish to believe, we both want to see a better future… but I am finished with you.  You may depart.”

She snaps her fingers and a crimson portal opens, “This will take you away from here… it only goes one way.  Take it… If you stay then I shall assume that you have either joined my side… or you wish to die.  Either option I am willing to oblige.”

Flashfire chuckles and follows the Red Witch with a sinister grin.

*Timothy*

“Well I think I am going to leave all those details in your hands, but yes no nudity is a must and nothing too political.  Oh and I think anything that is insulting to any creed or background goes without saying.  But the rest of the details you can figure out, I will give you all the time you need for this, even end classes early for it.,” she smiles.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well I think I am going to leave all those details in your hands, but yes no nudity is a must and nothing too political.  Oh and I think anything that is insulting to any creed or background goes without saying.  But the rest of the details you can figure out, I will give you all the time you need for this, even end classes early for it.,” she smiles.




He nodded, "I lived stateside, so I know all about mudslinging. So far I havent needed any extra time as classes have been pretty easy for me. Gym of course is tricky at times, but not too bad. I guess that comes from having spent too much time reading when I was a kid. But being stuck in a chair certainly didnt help my social life or my ability to play sports so ..."

He let the topic drop, "I think the really big thing will be providing discrete but capable security. Especially after all the chaos that's happened recently. Might ruin the feel of things if they're too obvious about doing their job. That's something I can't handle on my end."

He paused in thought, and then smiled, "Oh yes! The drama department does want to put on a play. It's an old one called _A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum_. Have you ever heard of it? I'm supposed to go see it later this week. They're still rehearsing for it of course."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden eyebrows narrow as his mystic bolt does little to no damage but he summons the energies to attack the robotic animal once again.
> 
> ooc: +11 ranged, +9 L penetrating damage. Is the dog fully robotic?
> 
> ooc2: Sorry for the dissappearing act, life has gotten busy of late.



_*Initiative: Initiative: Mark 47, Bishop 23, Ryan 21, Tina 17, Gilden 16, Sparky-1000 11, Star 11*

The Dog is mostly robotic._

Gilden casts another arcane spell, and unleashes a blast at Sparky but misses as the robotic dog evades the attack and chomps down violently on Ryan!  The teeth bite down deeply and draw blood!

_Gilden rolls a 17 and misses!  Sparky rolls a 25 attack using Power Attack +5/-5, Ryan rolls a 12 Toughness save…  Mark will act next round, his initiative is posted just for that reason!_

*Back at the Portal*

“The less people exposed to Legion the better.  He has an uncanny ability to possess people, and I am not sure how long that possession lasts.  He could turn us all against each other… and he possesses no physical body that I know of.  It is best we wait here… the only person safe from him is Star… the rest of us… we are all liabilities.  I should be able to withstand a full on mental assault but highly doubt the rest of you could,” Tommy replies.

*Timothy*

“We will do our best with security we have our limits but we are adding new measures to alleviate any security threats.  Just focus on the students. And have fun with this,” Jun Min replies.

She smiles at the talk of a play, “I heard about that, I am sure it will be fun.  I always enjoy anything the students put together.”

“I am curious Tim, what is your special artistic talent going to be?  I mean know you are organizing this, but are you going to play your guitar for us?  I know I would like that; besides musicians always get the girls,” she jokes.

She turns on some music for background noise, not too loud, just the right volume to maintain pleasant conversation.  Live recordings of an alternative British band.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 3, 2006)

Cassie nods, heading towards the portal. She pauses just short of the portal. "We aren't allies. At best we're allies of convience. Your abomination," nods to Flashfire, "will always serve to remind me of that."

With that Cassie steps into the portal, trying to figure how she is supposed to stop Overseer, but conforted by the fact that she has the potential to.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2006)

_A 12 Toughness Save? Is that even possible? In any case, with a roll that low, Ryan will be spending his newly "earned" Hero Point to reroll that Save. Also, don't forget that Sparky will need to make a save versus Ryan's Aura._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _A 12 Toughness Save? Is that even possible? In any case, with a roll that low, Ryan will be spending his newly "earned" Hero Point to reroll that Save. Also, don't forget that Sparky will need to make a save versus Ryan's Aura._



_My apologies, should be a 13, he rolled a 1._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _A 12 Toughness Save? Is that even possible? In any case, with a roll that low, Ryan will be spending his newly "earned" Hero Point to reroll that Save. Also, don't forget that Sparky will need to make a save versus Ryan's Aura._



_Ryan rolls a 32, he is Bruised and Injured, he uses an HP!  Sparky rolls a 27 Toughness save versus the Aura and is fine!_

Sparky bites deeply into Ryan and draws blood!  Star takes careful aim and fires her cannon as the STAR units collapse in the door way just as Mark zooms into view!  The blast does not seem to affect Sparky visibly but it scrambles its circuits and the robotic dog stumbles about shaking its head while sparks sizzle across its frame.

_Star rolls a 29, but Sparky rolls a 28 Toughness save, meanwhile it rolls a 10 Fortitude save and is currently Paralyzed.  Now Mark’s turn!_

*Back at the Portal*

**SMACK**

Charlotte and Cassie collide as the young elite appears and collides right into the creepy spider-mass elite!  Kiyana blinks, “Cassie?  Cassie is that you?”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2006)

"Alright, I understand."  Charlotte responded, somewhat grudingly to Tommy.  _He doesn't really know how to react to people, even his girlfriend, I wonder what kind of a person he is..._

Her mind only had a chance to wander so much as Cassie came rushing out of a portal.  Instinctively she took on her spider form, before realizing who was coming out.  After breaking her friend's fall, she recorporated again back into her normal form.

"Cassie, it's you!  I mean, I was really worried...Kelly's not in good shape but she's alright.  Are you okay?"  Usually one who considers herself to remain cool and calm, Charlotte seems to lose some of her composition at the sudden appearance of Cassie.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

*Anika*

[sblock]Anika sees ten UNJE warp suits pop into the room under cloak, their blue outlines clearly visible to her sensitive sight.  She gets a secure communication, “This is Colonel Himura, we have not found any sign of any other personnel in this facility, what is the status of your team?”

The unit spreads out forming a defensive formation around the portal…[/sblock]


----------



## Aenion (Jul 3, 2006)

Karen gives a startled yelp when Cassie suddenly smacks into Charlotte, "Cassie!? Thank god! A-Are you alright?" she quickly helps the other girl up, "W-we ... we thought Red Witch'd captured you..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen gives a startled yelp when Cassie suddenly smacks into Charlotte, "Cassie!? Thank god! A-Are you alright?" she quickly helps the other girl up, "W-we ... we thought Red Witch'd captured you..."



 Tommy interjects, “I believe a more poignant answer is how you survived and why your captor sent you back to us?”

Mr. Smith stands impassive, the very model of stoicism.  Tommy continues speaking, “I don’t mean to sound cynical but there have been too many convenient escapes and surprises as of late.  Just where did you go, and why are you back here?”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Star rolls a 29, but Sparky rolls a 28 Toughness save, meanwhile it rolls a 10 Fortitude save and is currently Paralyzed.  Now Mark’s turn!_




"HiStar," Mark says as he comes into the area with Tommy's sphere in hand. _A robot dog. That would have been really cool like ten years ago._

_If Mark can see LEGION/Kelly's mother, he throws Tommy's ball at her as instructed. If not he hits Sparky._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 3, 2006)

Cassie blinks at the appearence of the others, brushing her dyed hair out of her face as she takes in all her freinds. "Well, she had something she wanted to show me. Tommy, I will need you to reanalyse my DNA."

She looks to the others with a sad smile. "As much as you all are a happy sight to see... I'm not ready just yet to return to the custody of the UNJE."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2006)

Anika is both surprised and happy to see Cassie.  After a moment of thought, she asks, "Show you something?  Is Ryan right?  Can you stop Overseer...?"

She stops with a momentary look of surprise before realizing what she sees.  "We're fine," she says, doing her best to ignore the pain in her burned shoulder as well as keep her concentration on the portal.  "Kiyana, Karen and Charlotte are here with me.  Kelly, Tommy and Cassandra are here with us and Kelly is in need of medical attention.  Mark has joined Ryan, Gilden, Tina and Star in an attempt to recover Bishop and Mrs. Mitchell form an elite named Legion.  I suggest you keep your men away from him, Colonel.  He can possess others' bodies and we really don't need to bring him back from here."


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “We will do our best with security we have our limits but we are adding new measures to alleviate any security threats.  Just focus on the students. And have fun with this,” Jun Min replies.
> 
> She smiles at the talk of a play, “I heard about that, I am sure it will be fun.  I always enjoy anything the students put together.”
> 
> ...




"I have been enjoying the work. A bit hectic at times, but it keeps me busy. As to what I'll play ... I'm thinking of talking to Kelly, if she's interested, in doing a duet. I mean, I'm sure she's got a lovely singing voice and can perform quite well on her own, but if combined with a guitar ... I think we can make ... pardon the pun, magic."

He pauses in thought, "Of course my tastes in music are more traditional, so that might not work out too well. But I'll talk to her about it when I've got the chance."

"So ... are you thinking about performing? Why just restrict it to students?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

"I have the _potential_  to stop the Overseer, exactly how I can do it is still not quite clear." Cassie says as she looks around, turning back to Charlotte with an even gaze. "I will not surrender myself to the custody of the UNJE, I am a free citizen of the United States. I do hope you and the others we're sent to arrest me or Kelly."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2006)

"We knew you were both here before the trouble started.  We came here to help you," Anika replies evenly, understanding Cassie's mistrust.  "While I suggest you come back with us, we won't make you."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

"I trust you, and the others, but it's the folks back at the institute." Cassie glances at the troups. "I never used to see troops get sent in to rescue people before recently." she adds wryly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I trust you, and the others, but it's the folks back at the institute." Cassie glances at the troups. "I never used to see troops get sent in to rescue people before recently." she adds wryly.



_The troops are stealth, she can't see them._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "We knew you were both here before the trouble started.  We came here to help you," Anika replies evenly, understanding Cassie's mistrust.  "While I suggest you come back with us, we won't make you."



Over a secure channel Anika and Mark hear Colonel Himura’s voice, “That will not work for us Anika.  Cassandra Prophet is now a top-level asset and her retrieval is a priority for mission success.  She will return to the Institute, she has no choice.  I suggest you gain her compliance or I will be forced to make her go with us.  Her regenerative capabilities mean that we can use lethal force if need be.  Mark capturing or eliminating Bishop is also a priority, and Kelly in her current state is a non-entity.  With Tommy McKain alive he is also to be apprehended for suspected cyber-terrorism.  Your assistance in this is mandatory.”

Anika can see Colonel Himura focusing on Cassie, “You have four minutes and thirty seconds; I suggest you hurry.”

*Timothy*

Jun Min laughs, “You are kidding me, and I have no talents.  I can’t sing, I am not very artistic, and I play some instruments but nothing I would want to subject the students to.  I could dance, but I have trouble enough ignoring the mental comments I already get.”

“I think I would be happier to see what the students have to show then subject them to my lack talent,” she smiles.  “As far as Kelly is concerned, we shall see, I am sure she will be busy when she gets back here, but that would be nice to see a duet.”

*Sit Sparky Sit!*

Mark zooms into the scene and uses his superlative speed to shatter Sparky in one smooth motion his impact gloves glowing for a moment.  Sparky shatters at his feet, by the intense speed and vibrations of the attack…

_Mark rolls a 25 attack and Sparky rolls a 13 Toughness save, its done!_

_*Updated Initiative:*__* Mark 47, Bishop 23, Ryan 21, Legion 17, Tina 17, Gilden 16, Star 11*_

Bishop emerges from the pile of STAR units, “Nice punch Mark… where is Legion?”

Star smiles at Mark, “Mark, wow… that was impressive!”

_Ryan’s turn…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

d'oh!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Means justify the ends colonel?" Cassie says calmly. "Tell me, how many of your squad owe me their life after their encounter in Hong Kong?" she says, her body language holding calm, but everyoen who has seen her fight know she could move like lightning when needed.
> 
> "I will not be caged, not by the enemy or my so called friends. I think it would be in your best interestes not to make me resist."



_LOL Only Mark and Anika heard the Colonel >< again no one else knows they are in the room but Anika._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2006)

Anika's jaw drops at the order.  "Excuse me?" she asks increduously, glaring into apparent empty space.  "Paragon gave us little input into this so-called 'mission', we came here to help our friends, not capture them.  Your assistance is appreciated but unnecessary, and I suggest leave here the way you came.  We have everything under control."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika's jaw drops at the order.  "Excuse me?" she asks increduously, glaring into apparent empty space.  "Paragon gave us little input into this so-called 'mission', we came here to help our friends, not capture them.  Your assistance is appreciated but unnecessary, and I suggest leave here the way you came.  We have everything under control."



 “Mission parameters have changed, your compliance is mandatory or you will be relived of duty immediately.  I suggest you comply.  You will not get a second chance, Anika.  This is a UNJE priority, we don’t have time for debate,” Colonel Himura replies over the secure line to Mark and Anika.

In response, the unit turns to focus the teens, their weapons trained and ready… as far as Anika can see.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Over a secure channel Anika and Mark hear Colonel Himura’s voice, “That will not work for us Anika.  Cassandra Prophet is now a top-level asset and her retrieval is a priority for mission success.  She will return to the Institute, she has no choice.  I suggest you gain her compliance or I will be forced to make her go with us.  Her regenerative capabilities mean that we can use lethal force if need be.  Mark capturing or eliminating Bishop is also a priority, and Kelly in her current state is a non-entity.  With Tommy McKain alive he is also to be apprehended for suspected cyber-terrorism.  Your assistance in this is mandatory.”




_Cassie?! Tommy?! Bishop's fine. I'll take him out whenever but..._ Mark used his comm, on the secure line, "This place is going to blow soon, Himura. We don't have time to play snatch and grab any more than we already have." _I hope that sounded tough..._

Mark pictured himself putting handcuffs on Tommy and felt sick.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Cassie?! Tommy?! Bishop's fine. I'll take him out whenever but..._ Mark used his comm, on the secure line, "This place is going to blow soon, Himura. We don't have time to play snatch and grab any more than we already have." _I hope that sounded tough..._



Colonel Himura replies, “As long as they end up at the Institute, I can agree.  We play this your way, until I deem otherwise.  I suggest you get Anika onboard with this.”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Colonel Himura replies, “As long as they end up at the Institute, I can agree.  We play this your way, until I deem otherwise.  I suggest you get Anika onboard with this.”




Mark suppressed a sigh. "Anika, stand down. Himura has his orders and we have our's. This is probably a big misunderstanding and it'll all work out."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ryan rolls his eyes at Mark's entrance and the demise of Sparky. "Opportunist," he comments even while advancing. Despite the sonic blasts of Sparky, Ryan's hearing was still very acute. "Glad to hear that Himura hasn't managed to screw things up. But, you know, despite the attitude, it's a she. Let's get going," Ryan says as he fills his body with cosmic energy again. _Yeah, let's waste the little time we have with idel comments. Good thinking, Ryan._

"Hey, Tina, get back here and regroup," Ryan calls into his communicator, wondering if she even had one as he moved forward as quickly as possible.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 4, 2006)

> "Glad to hear that Himura hasn't managed to screw things up. But, you know, despite the attitude, it's a she. Let's get going," Ryan says as he fills his body with cosmic energy again. Yeah, let's waste the little time we have with idel comments. Good thinking, Ryan.




"Not yet," Mark agreed. "Bishop, we have a way out of here before the place explodes. I don't think any of us has seen Legion. She's probably gone already."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2006)

"Mark?  Asset?  Eliminate?  Apprehend?  There's definitely a misunderstanding...fine," she acquiesces angrily.  

Turning off her comm, she tells Cassie and Tommy, "You have two choices.  Stay here with the exploding underwater city or come back to the Institute with us.  Of course, there might be some other thrid choice that I have absolutely no idea about...."  Her voice suggests the thrid option might be a good idea.  She then turns to stare at her portal.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2006)

> Anika's jaw drops at the order. "Excuse me?" she asks increduously, glaring into apparent empty space. "Paragon gave us little input into this so-called 'mission', we came here to help our friends, not capture them. Your assistance is appreciated but unnecessary, and I suggest leave here the way you came. We have everything under control."




Kelly rolls her head to the side to look at her friend talking at thin air.  "I might not be seeings very clearlys or somephing...but is Anika talking to herself?" she asks in a stage whisper, looking from her friend to the empty space she was talking at.

"Hey Anika...are you seeing stuff too?  Isn't it cool?  I can see sparks, they're all crackly and stuff."  the popstar says, sounding pretty out of it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Mark?  Asset?  Eliminate?  Apprehend?  There's definitely a misunderstanding...fine," she acquiesces angrily.
> 
> Turning off her comm, she tells Cassie and Tommy, "You have two choices.  Stay here with the exploding underwater city or come back to the Institute with us.  Of course, there might be some other thrid choice that I have absolutely no idea about...."  Her voice suggests the thrid option might be a good idea.  She then turns to stare at her portal.



_Charlotte can sense ten entities around her, spread through the room, via her Touch-Based Blindsight.  They roll an 18 for Stealth and she gets a 26 Notice check._

Tommy shrugs at Anika, “I have no qualms with returning to the Institute for now.  I am sure that Paragon wants to speak to me about a few issues.  That and my lawyers are already hard at work, so I am in no imminent danger.”

*Legion likes to play nice…*

**KABOOM!**

Tina is blasted through the door and into the hallway, sprawled on the ground.  She isn’t moving… her body is smoking… and she looks bad, leaving a streak of blood across the floor where she slid…

Standing in the doorway is Legion in Kismet’s body, a statuesque blonde woman, wearing a black body suit with a shimmering energy field all aglow.  In her hands a massive cannon that is already powering up for another blast…

Legion grins, “I think she is dead… but if she isn’t, she will wish she was…”

_Gilden’s Turn…_


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2006)

Anika shakes her head.  She smiles sadly at her delusional friend.  "If that's your decsion, Tommy."  She looks at Cassie, rather guiltily.  "If you have no other way to leave, come with us.  I promise no one is getting to you without going through me first,"  She can't help but smile a little at that, adding, "for what that's worth."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

Cassie looks around, the sounds of the room don't seem right, given the way her friend was acting. "I will not be caged. I can't. Too much depends on us all, to have the authorities treat us like beasts to be caged."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 4, 2006)

Charlotte, finally grasping the full reality of the situation...bit her lip.  Very little good could come of all of this.  It certainly put the UN's tactics in perspective.  She momentarily entertained the thought of actually fighting them, but since they weren't bunched up and were cloaked, it would be a devestating battle on both sides.  She knew that if Cassie wanted to fight, she would end up helping her, while realizing that doing that would compromise her position to help Shao-Lin.

Finally making a decision on what to do, facing Cassie and laying a hand on the other girl's shoulder, "There's no actual choice here."  Charlotte says, her eyes motioning towards blank spots in the room, hoping that Cassie would understand.  "It's not just your freedom at risk here but also Kelly's health and the lives of your friends.  We can resolve this at a time when tensions are not so high.  Please?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks around, the sounds of the room don't seem right, given the way her friend was acting. "I will not be caged. I can't. Too much depends on us all, to have the authorities treat us like beasts to be caged."



 Tommy laughs, “Don’t be so self-righteous Cassie.  You are outgunned, outnumbered, and really not in a position to make demands.  Pick your battles this isn’t one you can win…”

“You try to fight back, and someone is going to get hurt, and possibly killed.  The UNJE is playing to win, this isn’t about power.  This is about pure survival now.  Despite what you think you are now probably the most valuable person in this room.  You should feel flattered,” Tommy adds nonchalantly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

"I came to you Tommy because I felt the UNJE had lost focus on the whole idea of Acocomodation between humans and Elites." Cassie says calmly. "Every day there seem to be more rules, regulations and restrictions for Elite indiviguals. I came to the institute because people like Paragon were for intergration and intercooperation. Now he's ..changed. I can't work with them." Cassie looks around, looking at the portal and Charlotte. "As it is, I get the feelign I'm sudenly as big a prisoner as Kelly will be if we go back."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2006)

Anika sighs.  "You can't stay here, Cassie.  Don't think of it as imprisonment.  Surely Overseer knows you are key to defeating him.  I think Paragon just wants to make sure he can't get at you.  I'm sure of it," she says, sounding like she's trying to convince herself as much as Cassie.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika sighs.  "You can't stay here, Cassie.  Don't think of it as imprisonment.  Surely Overseer knows you are key to defeating him.  I think Paragon just wants to make sure he can't get at you.  I'm sure of it," she says, sounding like she's trying to convince herself as much as Cassie.





"For hope to bloom, everyone must be free." Cassie says grimly. "I dont' see freedom in Paragon's vision of the future anymore." She looks around. "The troops are here in the room aren't they? The cloaked ones that we saw in Hong Kong?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "For hope to bloom, everyone must be free." Cassie says grimly. "I dont' see freedom in Paragon's vision of the future anymore." She looks around. "The troops are here in the room aren't they? The cloaked ones that we saw in Hong Kong?"



 Kiyana looks grim, “I don’t understand what you are saying Cassie, Paragon has done nothing but help people.  We have done nothing but help people?  We are free, I don’t understand?  Come back to the institute there really isn’t any other choice, we all want you to come back…”

Tommy just smiles, “A martyr in the making.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

"No Tommy.. after what you told me I might have been.. but if what the Red Witch showed me is true, I can't approach this in a negative way. " Cassie says as she looks to Kiyana. "Ask yourself what happened to my rights? Kelly's. I respect the intent that the institute was founded, it set it from the Pantheon. Intergration, cooperation and growth. Those were respectable goals. Tell me Kiyanna, honestly do we still hold to them? As for my complaint, I honestly don't have an answer for the situation with Overseer. Yet." 

She looks to the portal grimly. "I am not the person I need to be. I need to grow, find a path that lets me resolve this." looks to the other elites. "Peacefully if possible."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "No Tommy.. after what you told me I might have been.. but if what the Red Witch showed me is true, I can't approach this in a negative way. " Cassie says as she looks to Kiyana. "Ask yourself what happened to my rights? Kelly's. I respect the intent that the institute was founded, it set it from the Pantheon. Intergration, cooperation and growth. Those were respectable goals. Tell me Kiyanna, honestly do we still hold to them? As for my complaint, I honestly don't have an answer for the situation with Overseer. Yet."
> 
> She looks to the portal grimly. "I am not the person I need to be. I need to grow, find a path that lets me resolve this." looks to the other elites. "Peacefully if possible."



 Kiyana looks confused, “Huh?  We save people, we are making the world better!”

Tommy laughs, “Cassandra, I must applaud you.  I have not been amused like that in quite awhile.  The fact that you fervently believe that makes this even more entertaining.  But you do bring up a good point, just where does the goodwill of the UNJE end and the tyranny begin?  Are you proposing to fight against the Beast or choose some misguided peaceful path?”

“Lambs that march peacefully towards the wolves still die in droves,” the brilliant youth adds.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana looks confused, “Huh?  We save people, we are making the world better!”
> 
> Tommy laughs, “Cassandra, I must applaud you.  I have not been amused like that in quite awhile.  The fact that you fervently believe that makes this even more entertaining.  But you do bring up a good point, just where does the goodwill of the UNJE end and the tyranny begin?  Are you proposing to fight against the Beast or choose some misguided peaceful path?”
> 
> “Lambs that march peacefully towards the wolves still die in droves,” the brilliant youth adds.




"So you're saying we should simply lie down and stop trying TOmmy?" Cassie asks. "Why build this facility? I thought you did it in hopes of acheiving some sort of peace or balance things till we could find peace. I am sorry my nature pushes me to seek a higher, better path. We are gifted with talents above others, such as your intellect. With it should come the responsiblity to do greater good." She looks to Kiyana. "I envy you.. but I can't see things the way you do Kiyana." A glance back to Tommy as she continues. "Yoshi's death taught me that, but we must look beyond the orders and what we are told. We have to do our due diligence to ensure what we are doing is for the greater good. Is it really for the greater good to lock me up? Or to put Kelly behind bars rather than try and help her fix her problems? Even now, judging from Anika's face, my resolve clearly clashes with that of the UNJE. If I refuse to cooperate will they subdue me and deny me my rights as a US citizem? For the 'greater good?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2006)

Anika nods when asked about the troops.  "Cassie, you're assuming a lot.  None of us will let you or Kelly get locked up, okay?  Neither of you have commited any crime worthy of being locked up.  But staying at the institute, with us, your friends, might be the best choice for you right now, don't you think?  For you, not the UN or anyone else."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 4, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika nods when asked about the troops.  "Cassie, you're assuming a lot.  None of us will let you or Kelly get locked up, okay?  Neither of you have commited any crime worthy of being locked up.  But staying at the institute, with us, your friends, might be the best choice for you right now, don't you think?  For you, not the UN or anyone else."





"It's moot though isn't it? Anika, I don't have a choice anymore do I?" Cassie says simply. "And ask yourself this, will that make me more cooperative? I knwo who I am, and the way to fight Overseer is a lot more complicated than we thought. I know bits, but not enough yet. I don't know who I'm supposed to be, or how I should face him. He's striking out from a place of such.. anquish. No one who has lost someone could NOT see how he might have gotten there. I could have, with the death of Yoshi." Cassie stops, clearly unconfortable with revealing more.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 4, 2006)

Karen clenched her hands when she found out that there were invisible UN troops in the room with them to arrest Cassie and Kelly, the event of the day were quickly becoming too much for the teen to handle, "Did we really help Isabella and Billy, Kiyana? They seemed perfectly safe and happy in Brasil. The only real threat there were those cowboys with their invisible tank," she replies, doing her best not to sound angry, "And here they are again... Exactly the reason why I quit. The papers I got to join Legacy contained an entire paragraph about using lethal force only as a last resort. Yet it seems it's become more the rule than the exception..." she sighs tiredly, she stands behind Cassie, ready to jump in to protect her if any soldiers open fire.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2006)

Gilden drops down rapidly beside Tina's broken body, he is all ready casting the curitive spell that can potentially save the angry woman's life. "GET THE ONE THAT DID THIS, I'LL DO WHAT I CAN." He says loudly not hearing his own voice.

ooc: healing +14


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 5, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min laughs, “You are kidding me, and I have no talents.  I can’t sing, I am not very artistic, and I play some instruments but nothing I would want to subject the students to.  I could dance, but I have trouble enough ignoring the mental comments I already get.”
> 
> “I think I would be happier to see what the students have to show then subject them to my lack talent,” she smiles.  “As far as Kelly is concerned, we shall see, I am sure she will be busy when she gets back here, but that would be nice to see a duet.”




He chuckled a bit at her comment about mental distractions, being very familiar with them himself, "Simple trick I learned long ago. How to deal with an audience. Just imagine you're looking at an audience full of people wearing pajamas or the like. Suddenly they become very easy to deal with. But I know what you mean."

He shrugged it off, and the perpetual motion machine stops for a brief second before he sets it going again, "But ... if you know of any other teachers with artistic talents ... send them my way, ok?"

He paused, and wondering what she meant by her comment about kelly getting back frowned, "Just what is going on with her anyway?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden drops down rapidly beside Tina's broken body, he is all ready casting the curitive spell that can potentially save the angry woman's life. "GET THE ONE THAT DID THIS, I'LL DO WHAT I CAN." He says loudly not hearing his own voice.
> 
> ooc: healing +14



_Gilden rolls a 29 Fortitude check he can hear again now!  He also grants Tina a +14 to her check to Stabilize!  She rolls a 24 and will be just fine… for now._

Gilden summons the arcane power of his people, a subtle glow flowing over Tina, mending the worst of her nearly mortal injuries.  He can already see her body mending itself… she will be fine given a few moments… the girls regenerative powers are amazing…

Star takes careful aim with her cannon and fires!  Star shouts, “This could be bad, that is an experimental power suit Tommy was working on… it’s unstable… but very powerful…”

Her blast does not penetrate the field surrounding the insane and possessed elite!

_Star attacks with a 27, but her blast is not powerful enough to penetrate the field…  Mark’s turn!_

*Timothy*

Jun Min pauses, “I would not concern yourself with it, administrative stuff… nothing big or worth stressing over.  I think Mr. Kincaid would love to do something, he is a pretty talented fellow.  Paragon could just stand there for five minutes and look good,” she laughs.

*The Portal*

Tommy smiles, “Sometimes the most efficient way to enforce peace, is to eliminate your enemies as quickly and quietly as possible.  The things people have done in the name of preserving harmony through out history show that any peace must be maintained by diligent and often under handed vigilance.”

“This is no different,” Tommy finishes.

Kiyana shakes her head, “Everyone SHUT UP!  WE DON’T HAVE TIME FOR THIS!  CASSIE COME WITH US WE LOVE YOU AND WANT TO HELP YOU!  I DON’T WANT TO FIGHT!”

The force field she created, wavers winking out in her angry outburst!


----------



## Samnell (Jul 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star takes careful aim with her cannon and fires!  Star shouts, “This could be bad, that is an experimental power suit Tommy was working on… it’s unstable… but very powerful…”




"Got it," Mark smiled and threw the sphere Tommy gave him at Legion.

_Ranged +6_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Got it," Mark smiled and threw the sphere Tommy gave him at Legion.
> 
> _Ranged +6_



_Mark rolls a 15, and Legion rolls a 17 save…_

Legion grins as Mark throws the sphere… it lands and rolls his feet.  Legion looks down, “A Grenade… how-”  And then bursts into light making the insane elite stumble back…  Kismet screams grabbing her head!  A translucent vaguely humanoid shape rises from her body wailing in pain…

Kismet collapses as Legion’s true ghostly form is revealed!  It is currently held in place by a field… but it won’t last forever!

Bishop leaps forward and scoops up Kismet… “I got her, we should leave as fast as we can!”

_Ryan’s turn!_


----------



## Aenion (Jul 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Portal*
> 
> Tommy smiles, “Sometimes the most efficient way to enforce peace, is to eliminate your enemies as quickly and quietly as possible.  The things people have done in the name of preserving harmony through out history show that any peace must be maintained by diligent and often under handed vigilance.”
> 
> ...




Karen wanted to retort to Tommy, she definitely didn't agree with what he thought was necessary, but Kiyana's outburst caused her to swallow her words. She was right, this complex was about to blow up into a million pieces, Kelly was barely concious let alone coherent and they were having a political discussion which could quickly turn violent especially with the UN troops present...

"Cassie, please listen to her. We care about you and we won't let anything happen to you, Kelly or anyone..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 6, 2006)

Ryan felt relieved when he saw Tina's injuries begin to disappear as a result of Gilden's magical ministrations. _I was worried there. It looks like she'll be fine soon enough. Now to figure out a way to disable Kelly's mom and..._

"Cool," Ryan remarks at the effects of Mark's throw. "But this might be our best chance to stop this guy once and for all." Ryan raises his arm and launches a blast of cosmic energy into the ghostly form. 

_Ryan attacks with Cosmic Energy Control. +10 attack bonus, +10L damage to Legion. Note that this attack has Penetrating +9 and Affects Incorporeal (full damage). Depending on the results of this attack, I may spend a Hero Point or something._


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min pauses, “I would not concern yourself with it, administrative stuff… nothing big or worth stressing over.  I think Mr. Kincaid would love to do something, he is a pretty talented fellow.  Paragon could just stand there for five minutes and look good,” she laughs.




He shrugs, realizing he's not going to get answers, "Color me purple, but I don't believe you. That or you're as much in the dark as anyone. The UNJE isnt exactly well liked stateside."

The perpetual motion machine stops, one of the balls half crushed, "I think I'll go see if Mister Kincaid is interested. As to Paragon ... you'll pardon me for saying so, but I'd rather not have him up on stage."

He stands up, his telekinetic field almost visible for a second or two, "I'll see you later. Oh ... and until or unless you have definitive proof that I'm in danger, don't go trying to hide me from the truth. I grew tired of that years ago."

He turns and floats out, not saying anything else.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 6, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He shrugs, realizing he's not going to get answers, "Color me purple, but I don't believe you. That or you're as much in the dark as anyone. The UNJE isnt exactly well liked stateside."
> 
> The perpetual motion machine stops, one of the balls half crushed, "I think I'll go see if Mister Kincaid is interested. As to Paragon ... you'll pardon me for saying so, but I'd rather not have him up on stage."
> 
> ...



Jun Min scowls, “One I am well aware of the reputation that the UNJE has in the United States, and the U.S. does not exactly have the best reputation in my country either… I am not going to get into that.”

She rubs her forehead, “What is your problem with Paragon?”

But her anger rises at the end, “Timothy, I understand your concern!  But as an adult and a member of this faculty I cannot let you insult me or my staff and friends.  Do you think this is easy?  I care about very student, and I care about your well being.  I don’t want you to be afraid when you are here, but you have to trust us to do our job, protecting you against the world is not easy.  But that is the job I signed up to do… if you think you can do better then please by all means try.  I am sorry if you feel hurt, but don’t get an attitude with me, you won’t like me when I get pissed.”


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2006)

Anika's eyes grow wide at Kiyana's outburst.  It was kind of unexpected, but then Anika was getting to the point where screaming would feel like a good idea.  "It's okay, Kiyana," she says, putting a hand on the girl's shoulder.

"She's right, and so is Karen.  This is hardly the time to discuss these things.  Cassie, you have my word that I'll do all I can to make sure you and Kelly are treated no differently than the other students.  That, and I'll do what I can to get to the bottom of what happened to Isabella and Billy."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan felt relieved when he saw Tina's injuries begin to disappear as a result of Gilden's magical ministrations. _I was worried there. It looks like she'll be fine soon enough. Now to figure out a way to disable Kelly's mom and..._
> 
> "Cool," Ryan remarks at the effects of Mark's throw. "But this might be our best chance to stop this guy once and for all." Ryan raises his arm and launches a blast of cosmic energy into the ghostly form.
> 
> _Ryan attacks with Cosmic Energy Control. +10 attack bonus, +10L damage to Legion. Note that this attack has Penetrating +9 and Affects Incorporeal (full damage). Depending on the results of this attack, I may spend a Hero Point or something._



_Ryan rolls a 13, he uses an HP and gets a 24 for his attack.  Legion rolls a 20 Toughness save; he is Bruised, Injured, and Stunned._

Legion reels from the blast and screams loudly!  Ryan’s power rips through the ghostly entity!  Legion hisses and despite his injuries grins, “I will see you in hell… oh yes…” he then flies up through the floor!

_Ryan, Mark, and Gilden gain an HP!_

Tina groans for and lifts her head… cursing in Spanish.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

"I can't hold you to that Anika, that sort of promise might push to things i don't think you'd recover from." Cassie say as she looks around the room. "So, Colonel, care to come and arrest me now?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I can't hold you to that Anika, that sort of promise might push to things i don't think you'd recover from." Cassie say as she looks around the room. "So, Colonel, care to come and arrest me now?"



 Nothing happens...

Anika and Mark hear over their secure line, "If she complies then I have no qualms with this situation."  It is obviously the Colonel's voice.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I can't hold you to that Anika, that sort of promise might push to things i don't think you'd recover from." Cassie say as she looks around the room. "So, Colonel, care to come and arrest me now?"




"As much as I'd be doing it for your friendship, it's the ethics of it that I'm not impressed with, so I'll be doing it anyway.  But Mark thinks it's just miscommunication.  We'll see..."  Anika pauses a moment, listening to the comm.  "She's not going to arrest you, Cassie.  It's maybe a fine line between wanting to keep you safe and keeping you out of enemies' hands, but everyone's fundamentally on the same wavelegth, I think."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2006)

Ryan smirks, his eyes following the retreat of the ghostly monster. "Damn it, I hoped to be able to finish it off. At least I made it angry." Ryan walks over to Tina and offers her a hand up. "Let's get out of here."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 7, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smirks, his eyes following the retreat of the ghostly monster. "Damn it, I hoped to be able to finish it off. At least I made it angry." Ryan walks over to Tina and offers her a hand up. "Let's get out of here."




"Let's," Mark agreed. He checked his injury -still bleeding- and made sure Ryan had Tina before speeding back to the portal site.

_Assuming nothing happens to stop him..._

"Colonel, I hope it doesn't hurt our professional relationship but I'm really sick of seeing you," Mark told her a bit thinly as blood trickled down inside his tights. _Bleeding in tights sucks._

"Now this place is going to blow up in a few minutes. Ryan, Bishop, Tina, and, uh, Kelly's mother are right behind me. I suggest everyone get their asses through the portal unless they want to get crushed under thousands of tons of water and metal."

Mark gave Cassie what he hoped was a reassuring look.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2006)

Anika moves beside the portal, but will wait until everyone is through before leaving herself.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

"Well I am not unhappy to see you all, and I hope when the UNJE take me into custody that I'll be allowed to continue to see you." Cassie says before turning and walking into the portal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika moves beside the portal, but will wait until everyone is through before leaving herself.



Everyone makes a bee line for the portal, The Colonel salutes Anika and the squad warps out on their own.  Leaving her as the last person as another warning by SARAH echoes through the facility. 

*Back at the Institute*

Anika is the last to enter, and is barely able to see the surroundings before Sami grabs her tight, “Oh you made it back…” he says in Swedish, “I was afraid something had happened when the portal closed… I was so scared Ani!”

Paragon is there as well.  He looks enthused to see everyone back in relatively one piece.  “A successful rescue mission, everyone back in one piece…” he glances to Bishop who is still holding Kismet in his arms.

Paragon puts a hand on Mark’s shoulder, “Good job and quick thinking out there.  Take some time off, we talk in the morning about the mission.  That is an order… Bishop come with me… we need to get them to the Infirmary immediately.”

“Legacy I want you guys to stand down for now, rest, recuperate, and take a well deserved break for your efforts.  I worked it out with the UNJE board, Kelly and Cassie will not be charged with any wrong doing, I pretty much put my neck on the line but I told them that Legacy believes and I believe that they are on our side, and we need them.  But if you still want to leave and go your own way, you are welcome to.  But we here at the Institute hope you will give us a second chance and stay.  Take this apology for everything that has happened on behalf of the UNJE,” Paragon says.

Tina stretches her neck, her injuries repaired for the most part giving a short smile to Ryan, she whispers, “Thanks for getting me shot, so this is what its like to do your job.  Sort of stressful but I like it.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

Cassie looks around and then turns to Paragon. "And how exactly will I be able to leave? Tommy destroyed my Aerodyne."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie looks around and then turns to Paragon. "And how exactly will I be able to leave? Tommy destroyed my Aerodyne."



 "If you are dead set on leaving then we can provide transportation for you.  I hope you will take some time to think about this, your friends went to a lot of trouble to bring you back here... but if you want to go, we can have you out of here first thing in the morning to where ever you wish to go," Paragon replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

"I am sorry, but the goals you espoused and that drew me to the institute seem to be gone. I respected your old views. I would like to stay, but my opions and those of this institution are growing further apart. I will help in anyways I can, but I don't think all the options I am considering will be in your battle plan."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I am sorry, but the goals you espoused and that drew me to the institute seem to be gone. I respected your old views. I would like to stay, but my opions and those of this institution are growing further apart. I will help in anyways I can, but I don't think all the options I am considering will be in your battle plan."



 Paragon nods, “I think you misunderstand Cassie, I am not trying to use any of you as weapons, or assets of the UNJE.  Even if it seems that way, each of you is important to the UNJE because each of you have a great amount of power, and have decided to put that power to the betterment of mankind, baseline and elite alike.   Things have changed, we have changed, and we will continue to adapt as the world continues to change around us.”

He turns, “Cassie, if you want to talk about this in private then my door is open, it seems like you have some misconceptions about how things are done here and the UNJE in particular.”

Paragon leaves.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

"I would welcome that sir." Cassie says. "And to be truthful, I'm not sure exactly what role in the scheme of things I play. One source infered that I'm simply a paradox..the other." she shrugs. "I'm sure you'd not buy the information." 

She shrugs and flicks her black hair out of her face. "Perhaps I need to eat before I say anything further."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Paragon puts a hand on Mark’s shoulder, “Good job and quick thinking out there.  Take some time off, we talk in the morning about the mission.  That is an order… Bishop come with me… we need to get them to the Infirmary immediately.”




Mark smiled tiredly, "It's a win.



> “Legacy I want you guys to stand down for now, rest, recuperate, and take a well deserved break for your efforts.  I worked it out with the UNJE board, Kelly and Cassie will not be charged with any wrong doing, I pretty much put my neck on the line but I told them that Legacy believes and I believe that they are on our side, and we need them.  But if you still want to leave and go your own way, you are welcome to.  But we here at the Institute hope you will give us a second chance and stay.  Take this apology for everything that has happened on behalf of the UNJE,” Paragon says.




Mark shot Cassie and Anika a smile. "Knew I could count on you," he told Paragon. Glancing down, he saw his bleeding had stopped. _Guess I'll have a big bruise tomorrow. Should probably get it looked at. Could ask Ryan but- That would involve asking Ryan._

"So anyone else up for a swim when we get done being checked out?" Mark asked his teammates.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "So anyone else up for a swim when we get done being checked out?" Mark asked his teammates.



Kiyana smiles, “I would love to go swimming, but I have to check on James first.  I hope he is doing better.  I really am worried about him,” she smiles to Cassie, “Glad to have you back, sorry I yelled back there.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana smiles, “I would love to go swimming, but I have to check on James first.  I hope he is doing better.  I really am worried about him,” she smiles to Cassie, “Glad to have you back, sorry I yelled back there.”





"It is alright Kiyana." Cassie says with a shrug. She looks to the others as her stomach growls. "Sorry.. quess I need to fix something to eat."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2006)

"I didn't think that Legion would be so close," he says to Tina. "But I guess it's nice that we didn't have to spend precious minutes hunting him down. Today was pretty fun, all things considered. Glad you like it."

Ryan glances at Cassie, his smile fading. "I guess it wouldn't even occur to you to thank everyone for saving your life. It was a pain hunting you down."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I didn't think that Legion would be so close," he says to Tina. "But I guess it's nice that we didn't have to spend precious minutes hunting him down. Today was pretty fun, all things considered. Glad you like it."



“Oh I didn’t think we would find Legion either,” she shrugs, “good thing I don’t break easily."  She looks at Ryan’s shoulder where Sparky bit him, “How are you doing?”


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan glances at Cassie, his smile fading. "I guess it wouldn't even occur to you to thank everyone for saving your life. It was a pain hunting you down."



“Yeah tracking you down wasn’t exactly easy, chica, and we risked our damn lives for you.  And the only thing you can think about is yourself,” Tina glares at Cassie, “what the hell is your problem, anyway?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

"I'll think the others in time Ryan, at least I know they HONESTLY came to help me." Cassie looks at him. "You on the other hand, only came along for one reason didn't you? You know I'm able to help you survive the coming conflict. Don't sully the actions of the others by claiming any act of nobility. You've never liked me, you made that clear. It all comes down to one thing. My existance might be able to help you keep yours. Don't worry, I'll be there to face the Overseer." Cassie turns and heads towards her rooms. "Now, if you'll excuse me I have to fix something to eat. The rest of you are welcome to join me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I'll think the others in time Ryan, at least I know they HONESTLY came to help me." Cassie looks at him. "You on the other hand, only came along for one reason didn't you? You know I'm able to help you survive the coming conflict. Don't sully the actions of the others by claiming any act of nobility. You've never liked me, you made that clear. It all comes down to one thing. My existance might be able to help you keep yours. Don't worry, I'll be there to face the Overseer." Cassie turns and heads towards her rooms. "Now, if you'll excuse me I have to fix something to eat. The rest of you are welcome to join me."



_Tina rolls a 22 attack…_

Cassie is knocked down to the ground suddenly when Tina punches her in the face, “You ungrateful bitch!  How dare you!”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie is knocked down to the ground suddenly when Tina punches her in the face, “You ungrateful bitch!  How dare you!”





Cassie gets up and wipes her face off. "I simply state fact, deal with it."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2006)

Ryan steps forward to restrain Tina, then reflects. _No, she pretty much had that coming. Not that I could have indulged myself anyway, but Cassie deserved that. And I don't feel like joining into the inevitable verbal brawl and recrimination session that will ensue. Never...no, nevermind. I've heard Kelly talk. *Rarely* has anyone been so incorrect._

"You deserved that, and probably more," Ryan says coldly. "Deal with it." His tone immediately lightens. "Nice hit, by the way, and thanks. Anyway, Charlotte, you wanted to talk about that one thing?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2006)

Anika grits her teeth as Sami hugs her from the pain in her shoulder, but says nothing about it.  "Just lost my concentration on it, no big deal," she tells him with a smile.

When Paragon speaks she begins to frown, but her expression turns to relief at what he has to say.  She can't help but shake her head at Mark's smile.  Cassie and Karen had gotten her riled up over nothing.

Cassandra's rant rankled Anika some, and she was about to respond, but was beaten to the punch by Tina.  "Whoa!" she exclaims, jumping in between the two.  "Cassie!  You keep assuming the worst of everyone, you really should keep some of your ideas to yourself."

"And you," she says turning to Tina, "Is that your answer to everything, a punch in the head?  What the hell's your problem?"

"And she did not deserve that, Ryan, get real."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2006)

"If I may Mark," Gilden says quietly as he lightly touches Mark's shoulder, "it is not often I can use my magic for healing." His magic pours into him attempting to heal the speedsters injuries. He turns as Tina punches Cassandra in the face.



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie gets up and wipes her face off. "I simply state fact, deal with it."




"One person's fact can be quite different from anothers Cassandra, something you would be good to remember." He says quietly to her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika grits her teeth as Sami hugs her from the pain in her shoulder, but says nothing about it.  "Just lost my concentration on it, no big deal," she tells him with a smile.



Sami smiles and lets her go, "Oh your hurt?"


			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "And you," she says turning to Tina, "Is that your answer to everything, a punch in the head?  What the hell's your problem?"
> 
> "And she did not deserve that, Ryan, get real."



Tina shrugs smugly, “No one talks to Ryan like that, especially after he put his ass on the line for her.  Anyway stick girl, I didn’t hurt her bad.  Ryan I am gonna hit the shower, hit me up later, okay?”

She gives him a kiss on the cheek and grins at Anika leaving.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 7, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "If I may Mark," Gilden says quietly as he lightly touches Mark's shoulder, "it is not often I can use my magic for healing." His magic pours into him attempting to heal the speedsters injuries.




"Thanks, Gilden."

Mark sighed when Tina slugged Cassie. _At least she can regenerate._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami smiles and lets her go, "Oh your hurt?"




"Not bad, no worries," she reassures him with a smile.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tina shrugs smugly, “No one talks to Ryan like that, especially after he put his ass on the line for her.  Anyway stick girl, I didn’t hurt her bad.  Ryan I am gonna hit the shower, hit me up later, okay?”
> 
> She gives him a kiss on the cheek and grins at Anika leaving.




Anika sighs and gives Ryan an exasperated look.  "If she wants to join the team, she's gotta stop slugging people that aren't trying to slug her back."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2006)

"No problem," Ryan tells Tina as she leaves. He turns to Anika with a slight smile on his face. "You know, you might be right, but I envy her ability to just hit people like that, out of the blue. Anyway, you want that wound fixed before you get blood on the floor or something?"


----------



## Aenion (Jul 7, 2006)

Karen stepped through the portal just before Anika did, she'd stayed behind to make sure everyone got away safely. She was glad her friend planned on at least try to find out what was going on with Legacy.

She listened to Paragon and only barely manages to hold on to her scepticism, he nearly convinced her she was wrong, _Who ordered Kelly arrested again? I doubt the board would risk that, they're not gonna send the colonel to Tommy's complex to point guns at their own team either... I wonder how much they really know of what's going on here,_ she quickly tuned him out. If she listened to him any longer, she'd begin doubting herself again, she had to thrust her instincts, _I wonder what Kal's up too... We still need to continue our meeting with Gilden. But first I have to make sure William is safe._

"Maybe later, Mark. I ... I have something to do first..." she replies distractedly when he asks if anyone wants to go swimming, "I don't float very well anyway," she offers a wry smile before disappearing down the hall. She allows her body to become invisible and follows Paragon and Bishop.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Maybe later, Mark. I ... I have something to do first..." she replies distractedly when he asks if anyone wants to go swimming, "I don't float very well anyway," she offers a wry smile before disappearing down the hall. She allows her body to become invisible and follows Paragon and Bishop.




Mark shrugged, "Can't argue with sinking."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 7, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Maybe later, Mark. I ... I have something to do first..." she replies distractedly when he asks if anyone wants to go swimming, "I don't float very well anyway," she offers a wry smile before disappearing down the hall. She allows her body to become invisible and follows Paragon and Bishop.



Paragon leads Bishop and Mr. Smith towards the infirmary where Dr. McTaggert is already prepping her staff for the arrival of the two elites.  Bishop pauses hesitant to leave Kismet there, but relents.

There is an uneasy moment between the two elites before they both step outside the doors of the infirmary.  Bishop finally breaks the silence, “So what shall you do with me, you can’t exactly have a wolf in your flock…”

Paragon thinks, “Imprisonment for your crimes, is a start.  But I think we both know that we have bigger problems now.  There was a moment that we were going to work together back at Eden… I am thinking we need to revisit that idea.”

Bishop furrows his brow, “What?  Are you serious?”

“I wouldn’t suggest it if I wasn’t,” Paragon replies coolly.  He cocks his head slightly, “You have access to several elites that could be useful to the effort.  If we are to survive we believe may be the single greatest threat to our survival as a species, then e will have to take a larger view and work together for the short term.”

Bishop scoffs, “And I assume in this brave new world we protect, you would be there to lend a guiding hand.”

Paragon smiles, “Don’t be so pessimistic.  I know our methods are not exactly the same, but we both want the same thing.  A better world, in our own way… I can respect that.  But we have to realize that we can’t fight each other.”

Bishop replies, “I agree that we have to put aside our differences for the Overseer, but the Movement is not Pantheon, and we are definitely not the UNJE…”

“You should consider this, it would be better then the alternative.  Confinement in a facility that would be impossible even for you to escape, and you would never see your daughter… again,” Paragon intones gesturing for Bishop to follow.

Bishop scowls, “You are a right nasty bloke.”  Bishop falls in step as the two enter his office the door closing in front of Karen.

*Back in mark’s Room*

Tommy shrugs, “Well I suppose I should make myself at home for the time being.  Mark, I think you will have to excuse me for swimming, I should really be with Kelly.  She is my girlfriend and I should be there for her.”

Star replies, “I will go swimming.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

Cassie shrugs and looks to Anika and the others calmly. "Tell me, when did it become an imperitive in Ryan's eyes to 'save' me? Would it be some point after he found out that I'm a pivotal point in defeating the Overseer and preventing a possible future where he is killed by him? I am betting it was. Ryan has never had a use for me, and the sudden change of heart points to him acting on something new." She brushes at her hair and looks to them. "Ryan coming to save Kelly, I can buy. Ryan coming to save me? I'd be very certain of some amount of Self-Interest."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 7, 2006)

Karen follows the two powerful Elites as quietly as possible. She was sure neither would appreciate it if they found out she was evesdropping. She listens to their conversation with more than a bit of curiosity and is as surprised as Bishop when Paragon proposes to work together. By the time they reach Paragon's door, she was smiling, _That's a relief. If they can work together against Overseer, we might succeed. If he could stop threatening people, Paragon might not be such a bad person. ... Daughter?! William has a daughter? Tommy said something about saving William when he was talking about Kelly's... No that couldn't be... Could it? Could William be Kelly's father?_

She passes by the infirmary to check on Kelly, becoming visible again right before she reaches the door. She doesn't hang around for very long, just wanting to make sure her friend was going to be alright, _Poor girl... I hope you're going to be alright... Nearly died twice today, lost your soul, lost your dad, almost lost your mother, made to believe you lost Tommy, maybe found your real dad? How much can someone take in one day?_ she wonders, a worried frown creasing her forehead. She gently strokes the younger girl's blonde hair before turning around to leave her to her sleep.

_I need a shower ... and new clothes..._ she thinks as she makes her way to Kal's room, feeling a bit better knowing that everyone is safely back at the institute and that Bishop seems to be relatively safe as well.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 7, 2006)

Charlotte looks back and forth between Ryan and Anika, honestly not sure if this was the right time or not to mention everything.  She wanted to say something to Cassie, but wasn't sure exactly what she would say.  In response to Ryan she finally spoke, "Yeah, I still need to talk to you two.  Anika, would you mind opening that portal real quick?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2006)

"I'd appreciate that, Ryan," Anika replies to his offer.  _More of a burn than laceration, so not much blood, I don't think.  _

Replying to Cassie, she says, "He's a part of Legacy, and came with the rest of us..."  She pauses though when she realizes she's right: he did want to go get her as soon as he found out about her.  "Your right, Cassie.  There are different reasons everyone wants to protect you, and not all of them might be selfless.  But the fact is we all want to keep you safe.  Is that so horrible?"

Turning to Charlotte, she says, "Oh, right.  Just me and Ryan?  Okay..."  She looks apologetically at Sami.  "I'll be right back, don't go anywhere."

She turns and reopens the portal to her sanctum with a small prayer.  "After you two."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 7, 2006)

_Well, it's not like Ryan can see the wound._

Ryan places his hand on Anika's shoulder, repairing the damage. He shoots a look at her as she replies to Cassie, but does nothing else. He steps through the portal, his eyes taking the place in. _Wow, not bad. This is pretty cool._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy shrugs, “Well I suppose I should make myself at home for the time being.  Mark, I think you will have to excuse me for swimming, I should really be with Kelly.  She is my girlfriend and I should be there for her.”




"Ok, see you later Tommy."



> Star replies, “I will go swimming.”




"Great," Mark smiled. "You had me worried back there..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 7, 2006)

Feeling extremely weary, her body feelign better but strangely still feeling tired despite that Cassie turns to head back to her rooms, to change before checking to see if the kitchen could be available and what is available for use to cook. 

She walks into the kitchen with a printed out list and sets about working on getting the meal started. (Jambalya) As she cooks the food she texts out a message while she works on the rice and cornbread.

OOC: Texting a message otu an invitation. (Pretty much everyone but Ryan and Tina, she figures they won't come.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 7, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min scowls, “One I am well aware of the reputation that the UNJE has in the United States, and the U.S. does not exactly have the best reputation in my country either… I am not going to get into that.”



He paused, "I'm not saying the US is perfect but ..."

He shrugged, "I won't get into politics. Let's just say that the UN has a bad history. Much worse than the US does."



			
				tokiwong said:
			
		

> She rubs her forehead, “What is your problem with Paragon?”



He scowled about Paragon, "My issue with him? It's a personal one. I don't like his type of people. When it was revealed I was Elite, he was the sort of person who caused me a lot of problems. When you see a problem, you fix it if you've got the ability. You don't wait for the person who has the authority to do so."



			
				tokiwong said:
			
		

> But her anger rises at the end, “Timothy, I understand your concern!  But as an adult and a member of this faculty I cannot let you insult me or my staff and friends.  Do you think this is easy?  I care about very student, and I care about your well being.  I don’t want you to be afraid when you are here, but you have to trust us to do our job, protecting you against the world is not easy.  But that is the job I signed up to do… if you think you can do better then please by all means try.  I am sorry if you feel hurt, but don’t get an attitude with me, you won’t like me when I get pissed.”



His scowl deepened, if that was possible, "Like I said, if I'm in danger, protect me from it, but don't hide the truth from me. I got sick of that long ago, of counselors trying to make my issues out as less than they were. When they knew how screwed up I was. If I'm threatened, give me the details. Don't just try and protect me. And ..."

He stopped at the door, "I'm not a man to be around when I get pissed either. Don't assume you've got the corner market on anger. How do you think I survived at times with an abusive family? It wasnt just a matter of withdrawing into a shell or making myself socially vanish."

He doesnt wait for an answer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _I need a shower ... and new clothes..._ she thinks as she makes her way to Kal's room, feeling a bit better knowing that everyone is safely back at the institute and that Bishop seems to be relatively safe as well.



Kal is sitting in his room, lying on his bed looking at the ceiling.  He sits up when Karen enters, “Awesome you made it back… I take it everything went just real good?  I was waiting by the portal but it got so nerve wracking I came back here.  I was going crazy waiting, and Sami was helping either… so I just came here to be alone.”

Everything okay,” He asks with concern.

*Timothy*

Mr. Kincaid looks up from working on the staff vehicles in the massive garage, “Oh hey Timothy, how can I help you?”  He continues working, his hands dirty, along his faded jeans and white t-shirt.

But he seems very amiable.

*Cassie*

As Cassie starts her meal she hears someone playing the piano from the student lounge.  It is soothing soft music, and very moving…


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2006)

Kelly shifts painfully to consciousness as she is placed on the table in the infirmary next to her mother.  The sixteen year old couldn't help but let out a pained grunt, letting her head drop down to the side, she sees her mother, and her heart begins pounding in her throat..."Is...is Legion out of her?  He can take over people's minds...is he gone?  Is she better now?" she asks haltingly of the doctors as they rushed about.

"hope she's better...hope shes free from him...he was...what was I thinking?  I Almost killed her trying to stop him.  Legion killed Daddy, and I almost killed mom...I suck...on a scale of 1-10 I'm like the arctic."  the girl says sounding pretty scattered.  "Dr. Mcaggert help her...help mom firt...or Ryan...yea, get Ryan  or Anika to heal her...please?  They can like snap their fingers and make mommy all better."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 8, 2006)

Cassie leaves the rice and fixing simmering, and decides to do a quick peak into the next room to see who is playing the piano first.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie leaves the rice and fixing simmering, and decides to do a quick peak into the next room to see who is playing the piano first.



 Aya looks up from the piano, she smirks and stops playing.  She shrugs, “Welcome back, its odd not being the one to run to the rescue, but I am glad you made it back relatively safe and sound.  I got bored waiting and decided to play the piano I am not any good, so I am sorry if disturbed you,” she smirks.

*Kelly*

Tommy takes her hand, “Just relax, your mother will be fine.  She is relatively unharmed, but her mind has been through an ordeal and she needs time to recover.  She is going to be fine, you just relax and let them tend to you for now and before you know it you will be fine too.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 8, 2006)

"No not at all, just making some of the meals my foster father taught me. Feel free to join me, the cornbread is about ready to go in." she says with a smile. "till then, feel free to keep playing please."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 8, 2006)

> Tommy takes her hand, “Just relax, your mother will be fine. She is relatively unharmed, but her mind has been through an ordeal and she needs time to recover. She is going to be fine, you just relax and let them tend to you for now and before you know it you will be fine too.”




Kelly gives Tommy a weak smile when he takes her hand, and she brings it to her lips.  "Will...will she have him stuck in her head like he was stuck in my head?  I almost didn't get rid of him, and he just got so much stronger,  Will he get strong like that again from this?" the barbie doll teen ass her boyfriend gripping his hand tightly, craving the feel of his skin to banish away the horrible lonelyness and despair that had descended on her when she thought everyone was gone, when she thought that they had all left her alone.

"I thought you were dead, I...I wanted to die too...ddady, you and mom,  I thought everyone was going away and I couldn't do anything...I wanted to help but there was nothing and you were just gone.  It was horrible I felt so alone." the girl says sobbing.  "Tell me that you aren't going to go away again, you or mom, please."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2006)

Gilden watches the others go their seperate ways before he heads back to his room, he will study his ritual once more before getting Cassandra's text message. With a small shrug he heads towards the kitchen to see if there was anything he could help with.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal is sitting in his room, lying on his bed looking at the ceiling.  He sits up when Karen enters, “Awesome you made it back… I take it everything went just real good?  I was waiting by the portal but it got so nerve wracking I came back here.  I was going crazy waiting, and Sami was helping either… so I just came here to be alone.”
> 
> Everything okay,” He asks with concern.




Karen smiles, "Kelly and Cassie are safely back here. Kelly and her mom got hurt really bad, but they're gonna be fine ... I think... ," she looks up, from searching through her things for something wearable, with a smile, "I think we stopped the evil mindcontroller, I hope so anyway..." she stops rummaging through the few things that had survived the hurricane and wasn't in the laundry, "I need more clothes..." she mumbles to herself, "I'm sure Sami was really worried about Anika. They make a really cute couple, don't they?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Charlotte turns around to face Anika and Ryan, "Is there anything you two can do to make sure we're not being watched or bugged, even here?" 

She gives them a moment incase either of them can do any precautionary measures before speaking, "I've discovered who the spy for Red Witch is."  Charlotte says, letting the words sink in for a moment before continuing, "I know we've just got back from a tiring mission, but time is fairly important in this matter.  One of my friends is endangered by this information, potentially, and I still only vaguely know what's going on."

"Before I entrust you both with who the spy is, I'd like to be informed on exactly what's going on.  You, Ryan, Overseer, Pantheon, Cassie, and whoever else is entangled in this mess."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2006)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Charlotte turns around to face Anika and Ryan, "Is there anything you two can do to make sure we're not being watched or bugged, even here?"




"I can guarentee no one short of that jerk Chaos can watch us in here," Anika says, closing the protal behind her.  "I was planning on holding our next team meeting here for that reason.  As for bugged, I hope not.  Ryan could distinigrate our clothes to make sure, but that would just get weird," she jokes.



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> She gives them a moment incase either of them can do any precautionary measures before speaking, "I've discovered who the spy for Red Witch is."  Charlotte says, letting the words sink in for a moment before continuing, "I know we've just got back from a tiring mission, but time is fairly important in this matter.  One of my friends is endangered by this information, potentially, and I still only vaguely know what's going on."
> 
> "Before I entrust you both with who the spy is, I'd like to be informed on exactly what's going on.  You, Ryan, Overseer, Pantheon, Cassie, and whoever else is entangled in this mess."




Anika eyebrows rise.  "Really?  You're confident of your info?  Do you have proof?  Don't get me wrong, if you know who it is, I'm all for stopping him or her.  But anyone sneaky enough to fool all of us could just be setting someone else up so we'll lower our guard."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2006)

Ryan rolls his eyes. "No naked meetings? Awww," he whines. "But Charlotte, I think we're all in danger from this information, not just one of us. I mean, Arafina must have sent assassins and thugs after us more times than I can count." _Which actually is more of a comment on my aptitude at math than anything else..._

"But Charlotte, I have a question," he says with a smile. "What if we decide that everything about Overseer and such is too dangerous and too secret to tell you? Would you just walk away without doing anything about the spy? Would you handle it yourself?"


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Kincaid looks up from working on the staff vehicles in the massive garage, “Oh hey Timothy, how can I help you?”  He continues working, his hands dirty, along his faded jeans and white t-shirt.
> 
> But he seems very amiable.




He manages to calm down before he starts to talk, he'd lashed out when he shouldnt have. She deserved better than what he gave her. But ... the fact she trusted Paragon ... and believed the UN was the best thing for this planet since lingerie was created, that made her a person very hard to deal with. There were other reasons, older reasons, and he didnt like pondering such things.

He forced a smile, old habits coming to the forefront, "Hey, listen, I'm sure you've heard about the festival coming up, right? Well, I'm trying to gather students willing to do art diplays, and I figured that it'd be unfair to not allow the teachers to do artistic demonstrations as well. So ... I asked Jun Min and she reccomended I talk to you and see if you're interested."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 8, 2006)

> Anika eyebrows rise. "Really? You're confident of your info? Do you have proof? Don't get me wrong, if you know who it is, I'm all for stopping him or her. But anyone sneaky enough to fool all of us could just be setting someone else up so we'll lower our guard."




Charlotte pauses a moment, thinking carefully about how she should answer Anika before continuing, "I asked Shao-lin for advice, and he gave me a vision.  Something went wrong apparently and Overseer stepped in and had a friendly little chat with me." the elite paused, shivering in memory of the vision, "It seems that he's not pleased with the Red Witch and with our interests coinciding, he revealed the spy to me."

"I guess Ryan has a point, I wouldn't want you guys to end up hurt on my account.  At the same time, I couldn't act myself without knowing more information so I can be fully confident in what I'm doing.  And I couldn't just let you guys take the information and handle it, because it wouldn't feel right letting the fate of a friend rest with someone else."

Charlotte pauses for breath and thought again before continuing, "It's a rather confusing situation and I'm a grown up gal, so won't you please just make my job a lot easier and tell me what's going on?  I admit its rather immature to be offering to trade you information I have for more knowledge, but I think I've proven to you guys I want to help you and have yet to really understand the whole situation."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2006)

Ryan glances at Anika, then shrugs, as if to say, "What the hell!" 

"Alright then, let's share the information we have. Why don't you tell us what you know first, so I can avoid retelling the entire damn story that I've had to do like twenty times already today."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 9, 2006)

Charlotte smiles, looking at Anika for a moment.  Assuming she doesn't see a dissenting opinion, she continues, "I really don't know much, I've inferred a lot to get to where I am now.  As I understand it, Overseer is some sort of quasi-deity or at least believes he's as much from some other existence, and is obsessed with creating order to the point of taking over the world and crushing everyone in his way.  The Red Witch is some sort of underling of his who used to serve him but is annoying him somehow.  Cassandra is a artificially-created girl who's from the future, somehow brought to the present for some strange reason.  Several 'elites' such as Gilden on campus are from another dimension, one that you guys visited a few months ago yourselves mysteriously, again.  The one dating Karen...Kal, I think, considers himself a god as well...The U.N. is involved in all of this and seem somewhat shady themselves-disappearances of friends and a hefty amount of military support.  Pantheon is at least somewhat involved in everything, and Overseer seems like the big bad?" she elite begins, trailing off somewhat, "I think you guys can begin see how uncoherent all of this all is for me, I see lots of different chunks of pieces to a puzzle but I don't understand how they all fit together."

"Are you sure you wouldn't want to begin first, instead?"  Charlotte asks.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2006)

"It's okay, it's fairly confusing even when you do know what's going on.  And frankly, even we don't really know everything," Anika replies with a nod.  "And seeing as how he's so good at telling this tale (and because he's in the middle of it), I'll let Ryan fill in the gaps," she adds with a big smile Ryan's way.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2006)

"Well, I guess I'll start with the villain of our little story. Overseer was an Eternal, a group of phenomenally powerful cosmic beings who are, by definition, annoying and totally useless. Being the greedy and heartless bastard that he is, Overseer wanted to be in charge, so he made war and got his ass kicked by the rest of them. They couldn't kill him, so the Eternals stripped him of his powers and gave them to someone else, a guy in Kal and Gilden's dimension. This guy later became their famous hero Captain Cosmo. Of course, as I said, the Eternals are useless, so Overseer began to recover some of his power and fought Cosmo to get back the rest; the Captain died protecting his world from Overseer." 

"So, of course, Overseer's power goes to someone else. It seems like most of it ended up with our favorite leader of Pantheon, Cardinal. The rest of it ended up in yours truly. However, only my power is in a usable form to Overseer, for some stupid reason or another that I am currently unaware of. Cardinal somehow realized that Overseer would be coming for Earth, and she realized she needed an army. So she made one. And I'm looking at two of its soldiers." 

"Cassie? Well, little Miss Passive-Aggressive believes she is some kind of genetic super soldier from the future, as crazy as that is to believe. She has amnesia, that's for sure. It seems to be recurring, since she's forgotten how many other times I've tried to help her," he snaps bitterly. "Anyway, she's recently mentioned another alternative to her past, but I didn't stick around for the expanded version. Cardinal believes that Cassie is at least as important to the coming battle with Overseer, and she seems like a woman who knows what she's doing." _Still, I hope I don't end up like Cardinal._

"Overseer has a bunch of thugs and lackeys. We can pretty much link them to that little Congo dictatorship that got its ass kicked a year ago, and possibly VSC, since they were supplying the Congo guys. Also, the criminal organization Water Margin; you had the pleasure of dueling its two leaders. At least one of them should be dead, might I add. And I don't think Strength would want to come back for a possible rematch after his last defeat at my hands." _Okay, maybe I'm showing off a little._ "Anyway, this leads me to another one of Overseer's possible, or at least former, allies, the Red Witch. Karen said she killed her before, but she somehow screwed that up. And Overseer has another henchman, RW's former boss and crazy fiery lizard guy Genocide. Those two come from another dimension, and the Witch rules Hell and commands demons. I've been spared the pleasure of a personal introduction."

"Oh yeah, this will come as news to Anika as well. The date of Overseer's coming is January 1st, next year. Any questions about Professor Ryan's lecture entitled 'Why We're All Screwed,' " he asks with an ironic smile. "I didn't miss anything important, did I?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2006)

"January 1st??  That soon?  Gods..."  Anika pauses in thought a moment.  "I wonder why it's that date?  You'd think the Eternals would consider themselves above using our calander.  'Happy New Year!  It's the End of the World!'"

"It's not that important, but you didn't really explain Gilden and Kal's dimension," she says.  "It's a world like ours, but it's about 10 years in the past and not very technologicaly advanced.  But time passes faster there than here.  I try not to think too hard about that, it hurts too much.  The elites there are more like super-heroes and villians from comic books.  That's why Kal snd Gilden are so opposed to us doing in Overseer, they must have some PG comic code stamped somewhere on them."  She smiles and shakes her head at the unnecessary joke.

"Gilden is an actual wizard that uses magic.  He was actually an alien on that other world, the last of his race.  He helped me make this place.  Kal...is a god.  His world's version of one of the gods I worship, actually, which is kinda weird.  The gods walk among the mortals in that world, we got caught in the middle of a fight between Thor and Ares while we were there."

She shrugs.  "There.  You know what we know.  Now about this spy...I know you are concerned for your friend, but how can they be a friend if they're being manipulative and insincere?  Besides, we still need to take this with a grain of salt.  Are you absoultely sure it was Overseer ywho spoke to you?  I could conjure up a pretty convincing 'vision' with him as host, myself.  Not to mention that he could be lying."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 9, 2006)

"Thanks for the summary Ryan.  The friend in question is an innocent bystander, I'm sorry to have been vague about that but I have my reasons.  And I imagine you could conjure up a vision that could be pretty convincing, Anika, but I don't think you could have created _this_ particular one...the world was destroyed, all that was left were charred bodies in very descriptive detail and Overseer was explaining how all of that was perfected order."  Charlotte said, her hands shivering as she described the vision.

"I think I have a bad track record for being duped if we count Arafina, but I believe that this vision was genuine, I am honestly scared by the future Overseer showed me.  Also, Ryan mentioned that the Red Witch is possibly one of his former allies, while Overseer didn't directly use her name, he did use a feminine identifier for her and seeing at his lack of allies I think we can put two and two together and make four.  In that case, Overseer would be interested in foiling her plans, right?"

"I don't want to make it sound like this is a hundred percent true, that's why I didn't do any of this by myself...and you're really not going to like who the spy is.  In fact, I don't think you'll believe me, but at the same time I think its important to check this out before it could place you in any sort of danger."

Charlotte took a breath before speaking, looking dramatic but really just gathering the courage to say it infront of Anika, "Overseer said that the "spy" was something who is not what he seems...Sami."  The elite wanted to say more but waited to see Anika's reaction first, she imagined it would be of disbelief, perhaps rage?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2006)

Ryan's eyes widen for a brief moment, his mouth open in disbelief. "Wha...*Sami* is the spy," he expresses in shock. _Anika is not going to like this. And she's somewhat unpredictable. Uh oh._ Ryan then immdediately activates his force field and quickly interposes himself between Charlotte and Anika. 

"So I guess this means that Arafina is hanging out here again. And who was this friend you were worried about?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2006)

Anika looks dumbly at Charlotte for a moment.  "What...?  Well, you've got one thing right, I don't believe it.  Sami has been my best friend for almost my entire life.  There's no way that's not Sami, and there's no way he'd agree to spy on us.  No way."  The idea begins to sink in and she she pauses to keep her composure and think about it logically for a moment.

"Overseer is lying to you.  For some unknown reason, he's been targeting me today, and this is just another shot.  Trying to drive a wedge between me and the person I trust most in the world.  Well, I'm not falling for it," she says, starting to get angry.  "Red Wtich's goons tried to kidnap him, how could he be her spy?  Not a chance.

"Great.  Absolutely brilliant.  No one's going to trust him now...wait, I can prove it.  He's not a spy, I can prove it," she announces with a flash of inspiration.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 10, 2006)

"I was one of the people who rescued him, you know I'm not biased in that respect.  If he's your lifelong friend, I don't think he'd consciously be spying on you-perhaps there's a sensor on him or something, then again, maybe its a really clever imposter."  Charlotte responds, before looking at Ryan and nodding her thanks, even though his action wasn't necessarily needed.  She acknowledged him bringing up Arafina again...Charlotte knew the shapeshifter would be able to pull it off, but if it really was Arafina then everything just got more complicated...

After Anika said her peace she started, "Okay, but whoever he is, he's a lot more capable than he looks.  Remember when Tim brought back Cassie and him after the kidnapping?  They both wore pretty torn up but he came back without a scratch."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2006)

"Give me a break, Ryan, I'm not going to attack her," Anika says, waving at the field.  "She's just a pawn in this.  I'm telling you, this is bulls**t.  Arafina, or whoever, can't know things he knows, or act so exactly like him.  But just to prove his innocence, I'll scan his mind, like I did with Aris when I found out Red Witch had control of her.

"Is that all, then?  I'd like to get this behind us," she says both anxiously but with conviction.  "And I'd like to deal with this privately if you two don't mind.  This is going to be hard enough for me without an audience."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2006)

"You're unpredictable, Anika...you may have lashed out with violence," he says with a shrug. "I heard about what you did in Barcelona, at least." Still, he lets the force field drop, shifting it back to what he deemed its "automatic" setting. 

"Arafina may have had help with some kind of telepathy thing, or she may be capable of that herself. Or it might not be her. Remember that demon thing that looked just like Kelly, or Yoshi? It's possible that, well, they killed Sami and then took his soul to make the demon thing," he says quickly, with a glance towards Charlotte. _I bet that won't help things._

"I don't like the idea of you doing your little mind scan privately, especially if the impostor is as tough as Charlotte thinks it is. But you know, Sami always did seem a little weird to me...too baselinely, if you will. Did you notice anything unusual Charlotte?" Ryan sits down on the floor of the dimension as he speaks, running his hand through his hair. _I reallly hope for Anika's sake that Charlotte was wrong, that it really is Sami. She may go into some kind of berserk fury if he's dead and she was used...or collapse into some kind of depression or something.

But why would Overseer reveal the existence of a spy to us? Does that mean he's more worried about Red Witch's machinations than my own abilities? That doesn't bode well for any of us._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2006)

"I am not unpredictable.  That guy in Spain deserved what he got, I'm not going to hurt Charlotte for trying to warn us about what she found out."

Anika shoots Ryan an angry glance when at the demon idea.  "Did you actually see those demons, see how they acted?  Yeah, they kinda looked like Kelly and Yoshi, but they were quite obviously evil.  Stop playing devil's advocate, you're not helping."

"That's not up for negotiation," she adds, refering to being alone with Sami for the test.  "If you're actually worried, you can hang around nearby if you want.  I'm not worried, obviously."

Her anger intensifies the more Ryan speaks.  "Too baseliney?  What does that even mean?  He was acting like Sami, sorry if that doesn't meet your approval.  You should put that field up around you if you're going to keep opening your mouth."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 10, 2006)

"I've already made a comment about it, Anika," he says with a shrug. "No need to get all angry. My point is that Sami has hung around with you for all of his life; he also lived in a village with another Elite couple, Billy and Isabella. Yet he comes here and acts all impressed, like he's never even heard of people like us." Ryan finishes with another shrug, not bothering to rise from the floor. 

"Furthermore, Anika, you said you'd deal with it privately, if we don't mind. Well, I've made it quite clear that I do mind. Yet now it's non-negotiable? This spy thing affects all of us, remember? Let's consider the consequences of any action we take, and figure out a plan before we rush out of here."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2006)

Anika sighs and her shoulders droop.  "I'm sorry, I...this is just..."  She pauses to compose herself once again.  "You seem so convinced already, and I'm telling you it's not possible.  I invited him to come here, he didn't even ask.  And Paragon made him stay as long as he has.  But none of this will even sway you, will it?  That's why I want to get this done, so it's no longer a question."

Anika shakes her head.  "A plan?  I'm not going to try and trick him, if that's what you mean.  This will be invasive enough, I want to be honest and up front with him about it.  If you two think you need to be there, then fine, but just to watch.  I don't want it to look like we're lynching him.  And no one else finds out about this, not until after, okay?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 11, 2006)

"I understand where you're coming from, I really do Anika, I don't mean to be the bearer of bad news, just for some reason I'm the messenger.   If this all turns out to be a mistake I don't think I'd be able to forgive myself, but I've had my hands full with my friends being in trouble these last few days I can't ignore early warnings like this..."  Charlotte speaks, in a tone more quiet than any she used all day.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2006)

"It's okay, Charlotte.  You did the right thing.  But you were lied to, and I'd like to prove that," she says.  "So let's go."  She turns and the portal opens once more back to the real world.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 11, 2006)

Ryan smiles at Charlotte, and loudly whispers "She's unpredictable," clearly audible to Anika. "I've got a question though. What do we do if Charlotte was right, and Sami is some kind of spy? Some action is clearly called for, especially since we just tipped our hand."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smiles at Charlotte, and loudly whispers "She's unpredictable," clearly audible to Anika. "I've got a question though. What do we do if Charlotte was right, and Sami is some kind of spy? Some action is clearly called for, especially since we just tipped our hand."




"Yeah, and what if the sky is purple?" Anika says, rolling her eyes.  "Tell you what, we'll do it in here.  There's no where for him to go once we find out.  Sound good?"  She looks clearly irritated by the notion.  "Make sure you leave the talking to me though, alright?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 11, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, and what if the sky is purple?" Anika says, rolling her eyes.  "Tell you what, we'll do it in here.  There's no where for him to go once we find out.  Sound good?"  She looks clearly irritated by the notion.  "Make sure you leave the talking to me though, alright?"



Sámi is sitting in a chair, waiting.  He stands when the teens return, “Welcome back,” he says in Swedish.  “It seems your keeps you incredibly busy, from one thing to the next.  So are you ready to get something to eat or at least cleaned up?”

*Timothy*

Mr. Kincaid nods his head, “Sounds like fun, I can figure something to do.  What are the rules,” he says as he moves to put some tools back.  Each one is meticulously placed and cleaned.  He looks over his shoulder, “Any other staff members interested in this?”

*Cassie & Gilden*

Aya shrugs, “Well if you insist,” she starts playing again, “This helps me relax… especially with all the weird stuff I have to deal with back home, and then over here too.  I thought we had things bad… but wow… this place is crazy.”

Gilden arrives.  Aya winks at the arcane youth, “Hey Cantrip, welcome back… I was just adding some mood music for Cassie’s dinner.”

*Karen*

“More clothes, I was thinking less,” Kal jokes.  He nods at her statement about the couple, “Yeah they make a cute couple, almost as cute us, but nowhere near as cool… I think.  I hate sitting on the sidelines, but I figured I will get plenty of action putting the beat down on Genocide and his mooks!”

“So, what are you going to do after we deal with Genocide?” Kal asks seriously.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sámi is sitting in a chair, waiting.  He stands when the teens return, “Welcome back,” he says in Swedish.  “It seems your keeps you incredibly busy, from one thing to the next.  So are you ready to get something to eat or at least cleaned up?”




Anika stomach feels quesy and her heart feels firmly lodged in her throat.  "Um, yeah, almost.  First, we need to talk...privately...in here..." she tells him, pointing back towards the portal.  "It'll be quick, then we can go eat," she adds, trying to smile, but having trouble not looking uneasy.

_OOC: Edit, my bad. The name Sami has no accent at all (the Sámi people are spelled that way, though). _


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 11, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika stomach feels quesy and her heart feels firmly lodged in her throat.  "Um, yeah, almost.  First, we need to talk...privately...in here..." she tells him, pointing back towards the portal.  "It'll be quick, then we can go eat," she adds, trying to smile, but having trouble not looking uneasy.
> 
> _OOC: Edit, my bad. The name Sami has no accent at all (the Sámi people are spelled that way, though). _



_I blame Microsoft Word, it added the accent…_

Sami nods, “Alright, lets go I want to get some food and then relax, and hopefully get you to relax too.  You seem really tense, I a not going to ask you what happened, I am sure that is like Top Secret or something,” he jokes in Swedish.

He goes into the portal.

*Mark*

Star walks with Mark to the pool, she is quiet and dives in and begins to swim.  There is another student there doing laps on the other side.  A young male from Germany, but he does not know much else besides the fact that the boy has powers to manipulate life processes in the body… an icky proposition.

A handsome youth long blonde hair and sea-blue eyes, he is tall like Mark but more filled out in his frame, he is built like a swimmer, or at least an athlete.  The pool area is quiet beyond that, and peaceful.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami nods, “Alright, lets go I want to get some food and then relax, and hopefully get you to relax too.  You seem really tense, I a not going to ask you what happened, I am sure that is like Top Secret or something,” he jokes in Swedish.
> 
> He goes into the portal.




Anika watches him enter the portal, feeling kinda guilty.  She felt like she had tricked him into going in there, but she didn't want to talk about it while out here.

She follows him through the portal and closes it behind her.  She looks over at Ryan and Charlotte and sighs, turning back to face Sami.  "Okay.  This is going to sound stupid, but bear with me, I'm doing this for your benefit.

"Charlotte came upon some info telling her who our spy is, which seemed to come form a reliable source.  Let me just say that I don't believe it, not for a second, but the source named you as the spy."

She quickly continues to explain.  "Now, like I said, I think someone's trying to trick us, but because this happened, I want to clear your name before everyone stops trusting you, or worse, imprison's you or something.  To do that, I need to probe your mind.

"It's, um, fairly invasive," she tells him, feeling guilty again.  "It doesn't hurt, but I'll need to scan your memory and subconscious.  But this is the best way to do this.  I don't need to do this to this to trust you myself, I already do.  But I'm afraid what might happen to you if we don't do it.  Okay?"  Anika looks sad, but inside she feels anger for having to put her best friend through such a thing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 11, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "It's, um, fairly invasive," she tells him, feeling guilty again.  "It doesn't hurt, but I'll need to scan your memory and subconscious.  But this is the best way to do this.  I don't need to do this to this to trust you myself, I already do.  But I'm afraid what might happen to you if we don't do it.  Okay?"  Anika looks sad, but inside she feels anger for having to put her best friend through such a thing.



Sami looks surprised, "Umm... okay... well if you need to do this, then go ahead, Ani.  I don't understand, but I know you beleive that I am not a spy, so go ahead."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gilden arrives.  Aya winks at the arcane youth, “Hey Cantrip, welcome back… I was just adding some mood music for Cassie’s dinner.”




Gilden nods and smiles as Aya welcomes him. "It is good to be back," he adds as he stops to listen to Aya play. "It seems that you have missed your calling, you play wonderfully, but don't let me stop you I just came to see if there was anything I can help Cassandra with." He says as he starts to continue towards the kitchen

ooc: Did he know before hand that Aya played this well?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 11, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Gilden nods and smiles as Aya welcomes him. "It is good to be back," he adds as he stops to listen to Aya play. "It seems that you have missed your calling, you play wonderfully, but don't let me stop you I just came to see if there was anything I can help Cassandra with." He says as he starts to continue towards the kitchen
> 
> ooc: Did he know before hand that Aya played this well?



_Yes he did.._

Aya shrugs while she plays, "I don't mind... besides I am hungry too!"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 11, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya shrugs while she plays, "I don't mind... besides I am hungry too!"




"Well I will do my best not to impede the process to much then." He says with a laugh as he enters the kitchen. "Greetings Cassandra, is there anything that I can do to help?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 11, 2006)

"Call me Cassie for one thing. My foster father calls me Cassandra.. I find it more.. confortable to go by Cassie from day to day. And you can just set a place for yourself, this is really casual. I got to check on the cornbread." Cassie says as she walks into back to the kitchen to check on the fixings. "I suppose you think I was too harsh with Ryan?" she asks as she checks on the multible stacks of cornbread.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 11, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I thought you were dead, I...I wanted to die too...ddady, you and mom,  I thought everyone was going away and I couldn't do anything...I wanted to help but there was nothing and you were just gone.  It was horrible I felt so alone." the girl says sobbing.  "Tell me that you aren't going to go away again, you or mom, please."



"I don't have any answers about Legion, yet.  But I am not going away again, Kelly... your mom will be fine, and nothing will change that.  But you relax, you need time to rest, I will be here when you wake up," he pulls up a chair and sits holding her hand.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2006)

> "I don't have any answers about Legion, yet. But I am not going away again, Kelly... your mom will be fine, and nothing will change that. But you relax, you need time to rest, I will be here when you wake up," he pulls up a chair and sits holding her hand.




Kelly sighs as Tommy takes her hand in his, not in pain, she wasn't feeling much at the moment thanks to the wonders of futuristic painkillers.  With the exhaustion from her repeated brushes with death and the drowsying effects of the painkillers themselves, the blonde girl was nearly unconscious even as she spoke. "Are we going to be in trouble...for everything that happened?" the girls asks, her voice fading softly as she goes on.

Fighting the exhaustion momentarily, she blinks herself awake and looks over at her mom just to double check that she was ok...that she was really her mom.  "Is Bishop...is he really my dad?  Was he telling the truth?" the popstar wonders aloud, not wanting to know all the buzz that that rumor would cause, but for once, not caring at all.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 12, 2006)

> "Call me Cassie for one thing. My foster father calls me Cassandra.. I find it more.. confortable to go by Cassie from day to day. And you can just set a place for yourself, this is really casual. I got to check on the cornbread."




Gilden nods slightly, "As you wish, I have never really used nicknames much, a habit I picked up from my parents I suppose." He gestures slightly and several plates, utensils and glasses float towards him only to settle themselves in front of him.



> "I suppose you think I was too harsh with Ryan?" she asks as she checks on the multible stacks of cornbread.




"What I believe really isn't that important. Although Ryan tends to be arrogant and lets just say he can be full of himself, he did not hesitate to go after you and Kelly, irregardless of the danger. As well as rescuing Kelly's mother and putting himself in direct danger guarding Tina and myself when we were both immobilized." Gilden responds as he starts to set the plates for himself and several others.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2006)

"I never said he lacked courage, though I have some doubts about his empathy for others. He offered a reconciliation when we went to Hong Kong, and you saw how long that lasted. Be honest, if I had not had any value, would he have gone lookign for me? Kelly I understand, she's a team mate, me.. I'm the outsider, the one who never made the team or reserves. "


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami looks surprised, "Umm... okay... well if you need to do this, then go ahead, Ani.  I don't understand, but I know you beleive that I am not a spy, so go ahead."




Anika wanted to give Charlotte and Ryan a dirty look.  She wanted someone to blame for this, but she knew it wasn't their fault.  Instead, she gave Sami an apologetic look before stepping near him and whispering a prayer to Odin to grant her the knowledge to mend this situation.  She then peers into Sami's mind.

_OOC: Telepathy +9_


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Kincaid nods his head, “Sounds like fun, I can figure something to do.  What are the rules,” he says as he moves to put some tools back.  Each one is meticulously placed and cleaned.  He looks over his shoulder, “Any other staff members interested in this?”




He paused to gather his thoughts, finding his old habits were easier to bring back than he expected. Far easier, if far less ... relaxing than it used to be. It was becoming more and more of an effort to keep control of himself than he thought. If he didnt find some way to gain control over himself, soon he'd be completely at the whim of his emotions. Something he'd been taught long ago considering his problems was not a good idea.

"Obviously nothing controversial. Nothing political, nothing racial, nudity is of course strictly forbidden. It should be some form of art, and something that isnt so obscure that only people expressly interested in it might be able to enjoy it. Outside of that, so long as its tasteful, it'll probably be approved."

He frowns about the thought of other teachers, "Jun Min is out of the question. She's concerned about not being able to block out the thoughts of various students if she tried a dance routine. Paragon is ... no doubt far too busy to even think about it."

He regains control of his face and continues, "I havent broached any other teachers. I don't really know much about them outside of class. So if you have any reccomendations ... I'll be more than glad to discuss it with them."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika wanted to give Charlotte and Ryan a dirty look.  She wanted someone to blame for this, but she knew it wasn't their fault.  Instead, she gave Sami an apologetic look before stepping near him and whispering a prayer to Odin to grant her the knowledge to mend this situation.  She then peers into Sami's mind.
> 
> _OOC: Telepathy +9_



_I am assuming the Anika is doing a probe of his mind as on Page 93, taking a Full Round action to do so.  A hidden roll is made, Anika rolls a 24 Telepathy check.  I assume the question is if Sami is who he really says he is?_

Anika summons the spell to her and begins to delve into her best friend’s mind, past his surface concern, his memories, and into the darkest of place trying to find an answer that is gnawing at her.  He lets her in without resistance and finds scattered images of their childhood, hazy with age, but still there.  Memories of their first encounter, the cancer treatment, and even more recent pleasurable memories…

She tries to find anything that would betray her friend, but finds nothing as of yet just concern for Anika, resentment at having to subject himself to this, and a feeling of being powerless to stop this even if he wanted to.

*Kelly*

Tommy nods, “He is your father, but you don’t need to concern yourself with that right now.  Just relax and sleep; you are not in trouble, all the charges have been dropped, Paragon made that clear.  You are safe here for now…”

*Timothy*

Mr. Kincaid nods, “Well I am not much for performing, but if you need help setting up the stages, or productions I am all about that.  I am much better with my hands then anything else, and I am not much for being in front of people as is.”

He grabs the tools he needs and gets back to work, “I am sure some staff would want to assist in this, but I would worry more about the students.  I mean we are not exactly a large “school” but you still have several peers.  Boy that Kelly Mitchell can sing, she would be great for this!”


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2006)

> Tommy nods, “He is your father, but you don’t need to concern yourself with that right now. Just relax and sleep; you are not in trouble, all the charges have been dropped, Paragon made that clear. You are safe here for now…”




"Well, if he's my new dad...what does that make daddy?" Kelly asks in the midst of a yawn.  The blond girl gives Tommy's hand a squeeze, and then drifts quietly off into a drug induced sleep, all the random thoughts and questions that her scattered mind could come up with fading into a dull buzz until no thought remained.

Kelly's long blond hair fanned out to frame her heart shapped face as she slept making her look like an innocent little cherub, she even wore a small smile as she held losely onto Tommy's hand, not wanting him to go away and leave her alone again.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A handsome youth long blonde hair and sea-blue eyes, he is tall like Mark but more filled out in his frame, he is built like a swimmer, or at least an athlete.  The pool area is quiet beyond that, and peaceful.




Mark gave the German student a glance. _Haven't seen him around here before, but then I usually don't swim in the middle of the day. What's his name? Hans? Gunther? Andy? I don't remember._

Smiling at Star, Mark hit the water.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2006)

Anika opens her eyes.  She appears ready to cry.  "I'm so sorry I had to do that," she whispers to him.

She turns to the other two with an angry, 'I told you so' look.  "That is Sami.  He hasn't betrayed us.  That had better be the end of that.  I mean it."  She opens the portal.  "This is absolutely rediculous.  You realize someone is doing this just to screw with our heads, right?  And we're falling for it, hook, line and sinker."  

She calms down, remembering that this wasn't their fault.  "Would you two please give us some privacy?" she tells then, gesturing towards the portal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika opens her eyes.  She appears ready to cry.  "I'm so sorry I had to do that," she whispers to him.
> 
> She turns to the other two with an angry, 'I told you so' look.  "That is Sami.  He hasn't betrayed us.  That had better be the end of that.  I mean it."  She opens the portal.  "This is absolutely rediculous.  You realize someone is doing this just to screw with our heads, right?  And we're falling for it, hook, line and sinker."
> 
> She calms down, remembering that this wasn't their fault.  "Would you two please give us some privacy?" she tells then, gesturing towards the portal.



 Sami puts a hand on her shoulder, “It is fine, I just hope they can trust me now… I am sorry to have brought this stress on you.  Maybe I should go back home, all I seem to do is make your life difficult, and it seems difficult enough already as an elite working for the UNJE.”

He looks to Ryan and Charlotte, “I just want you two to know that I am not mad about this, I understand that you lead dangerous lives.  It seems being an elite is dangerous work, I am just glad that I am not the spy… I couldn’t even lie to my mom, let alone Ani.  She hits really hard, and she has quite the temper!”

Sami laughs trying to lighten the mood.

*Mark*

Mark recalls that he has International History Studies with this student, his name is Roland, and his English is passable.  Star smiles, “Well I am sorry to have scared you earlier… I didn’t have much time to explain verbally… too bad you are not part machine, I could just transmit the information much quicker wirelessly…”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark recalls that he has International History Studies with this student, his name is Roland, and his English is passable.  Star smiles, “Well I am sorry to have scared you earlier… I didn’t have much time to explain verbally… too bad you are not part machine, I could just transmit the information much quicker wirelessly…”




"I understand," Mark nodded. "You didn't have time to explain."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I understand," Mark nodded. "You didn't have time to explain."



Star replies, “I am just glad we got there in time to save everyone.  That could have gone far worse then it did.  I am really glad you all showed up, the situation for worse then anything I was prepared to handle.”

“Good to have Tommy back here with us… along with Cassie and Kelly,” she smiles.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Good to have Tommy back here with us… along with Cassie and Kelly,” she smiles.




Mark nodded, "Gadget hacked into the computers. She thought Tommy was dead. I kind of thought we would find his body instead of him. Kelly's too."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami puts a hand on her shoulder, “It is fine, I just hope they can trust me now… I am sorry to have brought this stress on you.  Maybe I should go back home, all I seem to do is make your life difficult, and it seems difficult enough already as an elite working for the UNJE.”




"What?  No, don't you ever think you make my life difficult.  This is not in any way your fault.  And you can't leave.  When they couldn't take you from me, they tried to turn me aginast you.  You're in danger if you leave here...I mean, unless you really want to go.  You're not a prisoner."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He looks to Ryan and Charlotte, “I just want you two to know that I am not mad about this, I understand that you lead dangerous lives.  It seems being an elite is dangerous work, I am just glad that I am not the spy… I couldn’t even lie to my mom, let alone Ani.  She hits really hard, and she has quite the temper!”
> 
> Sami laughs trying to lighten the mood.




Anika half-smiles.  She knows he was putting on a brave face, but she felt the resentment he had towards her for doing this to him.  She was glad she didn't find anything he may have been hiding from her, that would have been difficult for both of them.  It hurt, nonetheless.

She changes the focus.  This wasn't over.  Someone tried to deceive and humiliate her and her friends and she wouldn;t let them get away with it.  "I don't blame you for this either, Charlotte...but we have to investigate where this misinformation came from, starting with the source.  Sorry, Charlotte.  Shou-Lin is probably as much a pawn in this as you, but he's our best lead if we can't find out who did this to him...if it wasn't simply Overseer lying, that is."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark nodded, "Gadget hacked into the computers. She thought Tommy was dead. I kind of thought we would find his body instead of him. Kelly's too."



 Star shrugs treading water, “I am just glad that didn’t work out.”

Roland pauses swimming, “Excuse me,” he calls, “Mark… right?  I think we have class together?  You are Legacy team yes?  I see you on TV commercial, very exciting.  Is this your friend?” he says gesturing to Star.

Star looks to Mark.

*Anika, Ryan, and Charlotte*

Sami smiles, “I would rather stay here with you, Ani.”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star shrugs treading water, “I am just glad that didn’t work out.”




"Any time I can get out of having to carry around bodies of friends," Mark agreed



> Roland pauses swimming, “Excuse me,” he calls, “Mark… right?  I think we have class together?  You are Legacy team yes?  I see you on TV commercial, very exciting.  Is this your friend?” he says gesturing to Star.




"Yeah. You're Roland, right? This is Star," Mark indicates Star. "And you're right, I'm on Legacy."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Yeah. You're Roland, right? This is Star," Mark indicates Star. "And you're right, I'm on Legacy."



Star waves at the mention of her name.

Roland replies, “Hello Star, so you are Legacy… yes I have seen you on TV and around the campus, you are very popular.  My family hope that I become as popular as you, one day.  I tell them, not so much, I am not famous type.  But you, you look good on TV, how do you handle being such a big star?”

“Oh I hope I am not, what is the word, being an intruder?” Roland says looking for the right words to say.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Roland replies, “Hello Star, so you are Legacy… yes I have seen you on TV and around the campus, you are very popular.  My family hope that I become as popular as you, one day.  I tell them, not so much, I am not famous type.  But you, you look good on TV, how do you handle being such a big star?”




"I like it, really. I mean I live here where people are used to having Legacy around. On breaks I take vacations. It's not bad."



> “Oh I hope I am not, what is the word, being an intruder?” Roland says looking for the right words to say.




"No, it's ok. Sometimes I feel like the only people I talk to are Legacy people. And my lawyer." _Wonder if Gianni ever got an answer back from Reebok and Nike..._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 12, 2006)

"Sorry Anika, but can you check out Sami's mind one more time? I'm not quite sure how your "spell" works, but I'm going to assume you scan for memories and thoughts that you two share...correct? If so, can you approach it from a different angle? Like by looking for memories and thoughts that a spy would have, possibly Arafina herself." _Yeah, she's going to hate me. I was hoping Charlotte would ask for another scan, so I wouldn't have to violate our little treaty. I really need to pull a Tina one of these days..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "No, it's ok. Sometimes I feel like the only people I talk to are Legacy people. And my lawyer." _Wonder if Gianni ever got an answer back from Reebok and Nike..._



“Oh, but you are the leader yes?  I have seen you on TV, and you do many dangerous things, I am not sure if I could do such a thing.  But I am not a hero like you,” he says shaking his head.

“I have seen you swim sometime, you like good swim?  I used to swim back home, I swim for team until I become elite, many believe unfair for elite to swim with… with base people.  I can’t swim there, so sometimes I swim here, sometimes.  I am mostly athlete, not much for studying no, but I like sports like football and swimming.  I am sorry, I talk too much, and you must want to swim yes?” Roland asks with a smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Sorry Anika, but can you check out Sami's mind one more time? I'm not quite sure how your "spell" works, but I'm going to assume you scan for memories and thoughts that you two share...correct? If so, can you approach it from a different angle? Like by looking for memories and thoughts that a spy would have, possibly Arafina herself." _Yeah, she's going to hate me. I was hoping Charlotte would ask for another scan, so I wouldn't have to violate our little treaty. I really need to pull a Tina one of these days..._



 Sami shrugs, “I have no choice but to comply… but I suppose you suspect that I am the spy regardless of what Ani says?  Do you not trust me, or is it Ani that you do not trust.  I do not like the implications you are making here Ryan, Ani would not lie to you, and I would not lie to her.”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh, but you are the leader yes?  I have seen you on TV, and you do many dangerous things, I am not sure if I could do such a thing.  But I am not a hero like you,” he says shaking his head.




Mark shrugged. _This is kind of weird._ "I'm not a hero" Mark insisted. "I'm a person with a really crazy job that makes people want to take pictures of me. I'm nobody special, just really lucky."



> “I have seen you swim sometime, you like good swim?  I used to swim back home, I swim for team until I become elite, many believe unfair for elite to swim with… with base people.  I can’t swim there, so sometimes I swim here, sometimes.  I am mostly athlete, not much for studying no, but I like sports like football and swimming.  I am sorry, I talk too much, and you must want to swim yes?” Roland asks with a smile.




"No, it's great. I never get to talk to anybody who wants to talk about swimming. So you used to swim in Germany? What was it like?" Mark asked with genuine interest. "Until a year ago the only time I got wet was when it rained, so I missed that stuff."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami shrugs, “I have no choice but to comply… but I suppose you suspect that I am the spy regardless of what Ani says?  Do you not trust me, or is it Ani that you do not trust.  I do not like the implications you are making here Ryan, Ani would not lie to you, and I would not lie to her.”




"While I may not fully trust Anika when it comes to her judgement regarding you, the fundamental issue is that I trust Charlotte. Furthermore, I can't think of a reason why Charlotte's source would be dishonest, or how that source could make a mistake."

"Look Sami, if this is what it comes down to, I'll volunteer my own thoughts to be detected as well. And I've got more things to hide than you do, that's for damn sure," Ryan remarks. 

_Why the hell am I trusting Charlotte? She lost in a fight against Cassie, for crying out loud. She didn't give much of a first impression either. She got mind controlled in Hong Kong and attacked me. She was close to the first spy at the Institute. She lost in a fight against Strength and Honor...understandable, maybe. I'm not sure what she did underwater. Anika does have a much better track record than creepy spider girl._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shrugged. _This is kind of weird._ "I'm not a hero" Mark insisted. "I'm a person with a really crazy job that makes people want to take pictures of me. I'm nobody special, just really lucky."



“You make much money, and you go around the world, I say that is a good job!” Roland replies.


			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "No, it's great. I never get to talk to anybody who wants to talk about swimming. So you used to swim in Germany? What was it like?" Mark asked with genuine interest. "Until a year ago the only time I got wet was when it rained, so I missed that stuff."



“I swim all the time, back home.  I compete and often win, but my favorite sport is football, I watch all football games!  I play all the time, and I want to play professional but being elite, they say I cannot, not fair for other base players.  So I come here to learn how to be better elite?  I am not so sure, but I like the school, although very far from home, makes me not so happy sometimes,” Roland replies.

“I miss friends and family; but I think when I am famous elite I return home and make family proud.  But for now I try and learn all I can about elite and try to be a good elite, not like Pantheon elites.  You fight Pantheon?  I hear they are terrorists and blow up cities, that is very bad… very dangerous!  Plus it is so hard to meet people sometimes, I am not so much the popular type as they say.”

He finishes with, “I hear you are very popular, but no girlfriend, is that the right word?  I am sorry my English is not so good.”

*Back in the Portal*

Sami raises his hand, “No not at all Ryan, I would not want to force you to do anything you would not want to do.  And I believe that trusting Charlotte is a good thing, she saved my life once, and I trust her as well, she is a good person.  I am only confused because I did not expect any of this, I was content back in Brazil… now my life is so crazy!”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I swim all the time, back home.  I compete and often win, but my favorite sport is football, I watch all football games!  I play all the time, and I want to play professional but being elite, they say I cannot, not fair for other base players.  So I come here to learn how to be better elite?  I am not so sure, but I like the school, although very far from home, makes me not so happy sometimes,” Roland replies.




Mark shrugged, "This is home for me. I missed it when I was gone."



> “I miss friends and family; but I think when I am famous elite I return home and make family proud.  But for now I try and learn all I can about elite and try to be a good elite, not like Pantheon elites.  You fight Pantheon?  I hear they are terrorists and blow up cities, that is very bad… very dangerous!  Plus it is so hard to meet people sometimes, I am not so much the popular type as they say.”




Mark thought back, "I don't think we've technically fought the Pantheon, yet, but we've met a few of them and didn't get along. It happened we both had bigger problems than each other at the time."



> He finishes with, “I hear you are very popular, but no girlfriend, is that the right word?  I am sorry my English is not so good.”




Mark glanced at Star, "Uh, that's complicated. But your English is fine."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “More clothes, I was thinking less,” Kal jokes.  He nods at her statement about the couple, “Yeah they make a cute couple, almost as cute us, but nowhere near as cool… I think.  I hate sitting on the sidelines, but I figured I will get plenty of action putting the beat down on Genocide and his mooks!”
> 
> “So, what are you going to do after we deal with Genocide?” Kal asks seriously.




"I'll think about," she giggles and gives him a kiss, "They're not even close..." she smiles and she gives him a squeeze, "I'm sure we'll see more than our share of action when we go after Genocide... I just hope everything goes well, I wonder what Gilden wanted to discuss when we got interrupted."

Karen thinks for a moment looking at Kal, trying to figure out what he meant with that question, "I don't know... I guess it'll all depend on how we deal Genocide... If they go there to kill him, I'm not sure if these people are still my friends. I'm not sure if I'll want to come back here... But then there's still Red Witch and Overseer I guess, I should help them... I'd like to get Kelly's soul back somehow, maybe find out what happened to Isabella and Billy... But I guess that's not what you asked, right?" she sighs, "I could use a vacation..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen thinks for a moment looking at Kal, trying to figure out what he meant with that question, "I don't know... I guess it'll all depend on how we deal Genocide... If they go there to kill him, I'm not sure if these people are still my friends. I'm not sure if I'll want to come back here... But then there's still Red Witch and Overseer I guess, I should help them... I'd like to get Kelly's soul back somehow, maybe find out what happened to Isabella and Billy... But I guess that's not what you asked, right?" she sighs, "I could use a vacation..."



“Well actually that is exactly what I was asking, I mean you need to decide for yourself what you plan to do with your life.  I don’t think there is an easy answer to any of this, and unlike my home dimension, this place seems to operate in shades of gray, nothing is clear cut evil or good.  I guess in ways it is all relative, making decisions even harder to make for what is right, and what is wrong… beyond the semi-obvious,” Kal replies with a shrug.

“I think you just deciding what is right for you is enough though, you really can’t carry anyone else on your shoulders.  They make their own decisions,” he adds.

*Mark*

“Complicated?  Okay, and thank you, but I am sure my English is not so good, yes?  I work very hard to get English much better,” he smiles.  Roland jokes, “Be much better if rest of the world just spoke German, don’t you think?”

“Oh I am sorry, I joke, I joke.  But I am sorry it is complicated, you are handsome man, we should talk again Mark.  But I must get to my room to study, class is very difficult for me, have to study long hours,” he pulls himself out of the pool, “Goodbye Star, goodbye Mark.”

Roland waves as he walks off.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 12, 2006)

Karen sits down on the bed next to him, "I really don't know what I want to do...not anymore. I wish our world was more like yours, everything is so complicated..." she sighs and rests her head against his shoulder.

"Before I became an Elite, I wanted a normal life...nothing special, graduate, get married, have children... When I changed, I desperately wanted to become normal again. I hated what I'd become. I wanted to be human again. Until I heard about this place on the news ... and I met you," she turns to look at him with a grateful smile, "Now I just want to help others, I thought I could do that by joining Legacy ... but that didn't really go well," she smiled wryly.

"I don't think I'll leave the institute, I know I can't tell the others what to do, but maybe I can help them make the right decisions..."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2006)

"You've got to be kidding!" Anika yells.  "And when find nothing again, what then?  Start torturing him until he confesses?  Give it up, Ryan.  You must really be enjoying this, huh?"  She looks at Charlotte, "Why is he even here?

"You had a choice before, Sami.  It wasn't much of a choice, but if you'd have said no, I wouldn't have done it.  And you have a choice again.  If you want to placate his idiotic paranoia, then I'll do it again.  If not, then we're done here."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 12, 2006)

"For all his flaws I believe that he would have," Gilden replies honestly. "He did go after Kelly's mom for no reason other then he was asked to and when it counts he does do the right thing."  Gilden finishes setting the table and walks over to where Cassie is standing. "We are both outsiders Cassan... Cassie, I know some of the things that you are going through but you don't need anyone's approval to be who you are nor does anyone need your approval to be who they are. You just have to learn to tolerate each other."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2006)

"I simply prefer honesty. Tina thinks I should fall to my knees in thanks, and after the treatmet I've gotten in the past I doubt that will happen." Cassie smiles as she pulls out the cornbread and sets it to cool a bit. "But I honestly think as far as Ryan is concerned I'm only the means to him surviving past next New Years Day. Though, if the Red Witch is right, I don't think he'll enjoy the truth of my origin."

She pauses and looks to Gilden. "She used a crystal to give me a glimpse of what she claimed was my true history, afterwards she took the fragments could that give her some sort of leverage over me in the future? I ask because magic is more your purview than mine."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 12, 2006)

"Somehow I don't think that will happen either," he adds with a chuckle "but maybe a simple thanks could mend some fences or maybe not,"  he adds with a shrug. "Maybe the best thing to do is just ignore him."

"Be very carefull in your dealings with the Red Witch, she is a master at deception and misinformation. Did you agree to anything, verbal or otherwise with her? Those fragments most have some importance, did she collect them all? Where you cut or did you bleed on them? What did it look like?"


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Kincaid nods, “Well I am not much for performing, but if you need help setting up the stages, or productions I am all about that.  I am much better with my hands then anything else, and I am not much for being in front of people as is.”
> 
> He grabs the tools he needs and gets back to work, “I am sure some staff would want to assist in this, but I would worry more about the students.  I mean we are not exactly a large “school” but you still have several peers.  Boy that Kelly Mitchell can sing, she would be great for this!”




He smiled a bit at that, "Yes ... I had plans to possibly try and see if she was interested in a duet. Anyway, the help will be appreciated. I should get going, I've got a lot of things to do, still, and the festival isnt going to wait for me."

He returned to his room and spent some time sending out requests to students and teachers that he knew where artistically inclined. He paused, noticing the request to join in for a meal from Cassandra Prophet.

"So ... she's back. Well, that's good, we need more intelligent people around here who aren't arrogant or so intelligent as to be next to useless."

He had to wonder about what she was involved in, none of it really made sense. But one thing was certain, things were getting thick, and he was on the outside looking in, but still being affected by the things inside. He just hoped he survived it, whatever it was. That ... he frowned, that was probably the real reason he was so frustrated and why he'd lit into Jun Min.

She was like many others, assuming that just because he wasnt an adult that he didnt understand things or couldnt comprehend things. Yes, there was a lot he didnt understand or comprehend, but ...

He sighed and killed those thoughts, figuring it'd be best to go see why Cassandra was doing something so informal as a dinner.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 12, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Somehow I don't think that will happen either," he adds with a chuckle "but maybe a simple thanks could mend some fences or maybe not,"  he adds with a shrug. "Maybe the best thing to do is just ignore him."
> 
> "Be very carefull in your dealings with the Red Witch, she is a master at deception and misinformation. Did you agree to anything, verbal or otherwise with her? Those fragments most have some importance, did she collect them all? Where you cut or did you bleed on them? What did it look like?"





Cassie fills him in as much as she can, telling everything she knew/felt/experience about the crystal. Leaving out only the actualy vision and revalation of what she might be. The idea that she MIGHT be the reincarnation of an eternal was somethign she would keep to herself a bit yet.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 12, 2006)

"Torture him? Great idea Anika," Ryan snaps, his own voice rising in volume and anger. "Maybe I should just break all those little bones in his hands. Or maybe I should just tear off his arms. But why stop with me? I'm sure Charlotte would like to join in on the fun, maybe eat poor Sami alive. This is going to be the highlight of my damn day!" _Damn, I'm getting too angry..._

Ryan takes a few deep breaths, then calmly asks Anika, "What could be the harm in searching for thoughts and memories that can't possibly exist?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh I am sorry, I joke, I joke.  But I am sorry it is complicated, you are handsome man, we should talk again Mark.  But I must get to my room to study, class is very difficult for me, have to study long hours,” he pulls himself out of the pool, “Goodbye Star, goodbye Mark.”
> 
> Roland waves as he walks off.




Mark returned the wave and shrugged to Star before commencing his swim.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Torture him? Great idea Anika," Ryan snaps, his own voice rising in volume and anger. "Maybe I should just break all those little bones in his hands. Or maybe I should just tear off his arms. But why stop with me? I'm sure Charlotte would like to join in on the fun, maybe eat poor Sami alive. This is going to be the highlight of my damn day!" _Damn, I'm getting too angry..._
> 
> Ryan takes a few deep breaths, then calmly asks Anika, "What could be the harm in searching for thoughts and memories that can't possibly exist?"




"And I'm wondering what the point is?  There are thoughts and memories that do exist that I need to sift through to find what I'm looking for.  I'm sure you'd be all open to letting someone dig through your mind looking for something, especially something you know isn't there."  Anika turns back to Sami to see if he wanted to go through the process again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 13, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "And I'm wondering what the point is?  There are thoughts and memories that do exist that I need to sift through to find what I'm looking for.  I'm sure you'd be all open to letting someone dig through your mind looking for something, especially something you know isn't there."  Anika turns back to Sami to see if he wanted to go through the process again.



Sami mulls over the decision, “I really don’t care to subject myself to any more scrutiny I doubt anything would be good enough to placate them.  I really don’t care if you want to do this then do it, Ani, if not then we are done here.”

*Boy’s Dorm Kitchen*

Cassie finishes speaking when Timothy arrives; Aya is still playing piano from the other room.

*Karen*

Kal shrugs, “That makes sense to me Karen.  I think you can do anything you put your mind to, not to be cliché, but I think that you have limitless potential.  You have already helped people, so don’t know yourself.  I am sure that we will find Billy and Isabella soon enough, okay?”

“Oh Cassie sent me a message, something about a dinner, you want to go or just relax?” the young god finishes.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2006)

"That's that then," Anika says.  "Sorry, Ryan.  Nothing more needs to be done.  Now if you'll excuse us..." she says, pointing to the still open portal.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark returned the wave and shrugged to Star before commencing his swim.



 Star smiles at Mark, “He likes you, I can recognize the facial cues and body language…” she then continues swimming, “So what do you think about what happened to Cassie, Ryan, and Tina?  I mean on the one hand I don’t think Cassie deserved a punch to the face… but she was totally wrong about Ryan… he risked his life for her… I don’t understand where all the resentment comes from?”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles at Mark, “He likes you, I can recognize the facial cues and body language…” she then continues swimming,




Mark shrugged,"He seems like a cool guy."



> “So what do you think about what happened to Cassie, Ryan, and Tina?  I mean on the one hand I don’t think Cassie deserved a punch to the face… but she was totally wrong about Ryan… he risked his life for her… I don’t understand where all the resentment comes from?”




"I think they all have way too much attitude. Ryan could probably start a riot just by looking at somebody and Tina's been throwing punches since she got here. Cassie's probably the most balanced one of them, but she's got attitude too. I'm sick of all of the fighting. We're supposed to be a team and half the time everyone is mad at everyone else. It sucks."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I think they all have way too much attitude. Ryan could probably start a riot just by looking at somebody and Tina's been throwing punches since she got here. Cassie's probably the most balanced one of them, but she's got attitude too. I'm sick of all of the fighting. We're supposed to be a team and half the time everyone is mad at everyone else. It sucks."



“Well maybe you should do something about it, you are the leader.  Talk to them, maybe even be heavy handed with them if you have to?  You can’t be everyone’s friend sometimes and still be in charge, you have to make the tough call?” Star replies.

“I don’t envy your position Mark, you have to deal with typically irrational individuals, teenagers.  I think its time to let them know where you stand,” she replies.

She swims near him, “This will only get worse, if you don’t address it, right?”


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She swims near him, “This will only get worse, if you don’t address it, right?”




"I guess..." Mark sighed. "I'll ask Paragon if he has any ideas. Maybe we need to do some team-building or something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I guess..." Mark sighed. "I'll ask Paragon if he has any ideas. Maybe we need to do some team-building or something."



 Star splashes him, “I guess it would be nice if everyone got along and played nice.  I just don’t see that happening, Ryan will always be a problem.  He is a jerk.  But he means well, Tina, I don’t know her patterns enough to tell, but she seems to go along with whatever Ryan does… so I guess that makes her semi-predictable.  We can always expect her to punch someone if things get stressful.”

“Maybe you should just let Anika handle them, she seems more then willing to give them both a piece of her mind,” the android smirks.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 13, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "That's that then," Anika says.  "Sorry, Ryan.  Nothing more needs to be done.  Now if you'll excuse us..." she says, pointing to the still open portal.




"Okay," Ryan says with a drawn-out shrug. "But if he tries to steal your bodily fluids or rip out your heart, don't expect me to intervene. Well, actually I would, but just to give you grief about it later. See ya," he says as he steps through the portal, waiting a moment for Charlotte. 

_This isn't over. I don't stop because some punk genius threatens me, nor because I might hurt poor little Ani's feelings. Speaking of Tommy, maybe I should pay him a visit. I'd bet I'd find him with Kelly; I'd also like to check out a little comment Cassie made, but this fight might not end up as a purely verbal one. 

Oh well, what's another person who hates me? They can start their own club._


----------



## Aenion (Jul 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal shrugs, “That makes sense to me Karen.  I think you can do anything you put your mind to, not to be cliché, but I think that you have limitless potential.  You have already helped people, so don’t know yourself.  I am sure that we will find Billy and Isabella soon enough, okay?”
> 
> “Oh Cassie sent me a message, something about a dinner, you want to go or just relax?” the young god finishes.




Karen nods, "Anika said she'd help find out what really happened to them. If she's with us, it won't be so hard to get some info I guess. They can't really tell a co-leader of Legacy, she isn't allowed to inquire about it, right?" she leans back, "Have you thought about what you want to do? You know, you're kinda new to this world and all..."

"Mmm, relaxation sounds good. I've been shot you know... Here and ... here," she giggles as she sits up again to show the holes in Charlotte's shirt caused by the STAR's blasts, not a single mark showing on her skin, "Unless you're hungry of course..."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star splashes him, “I guess it would be nice if everyone got along and played nice.  I just don’t see that happening, Ryan will always be a problem.  He is a jerk.  But he means well, Tina, I don’t know her patterns enough to tell, but she seems to go along with whatever Ryan does… so I guess that makes her semi-predictable.  We can always expect her to punch someone if things get stressful.”




Mark splashed back, "Yeah, but will she punch the right people?"



> “Maybe you should just let Anika handle them, she seems more then willing to give them both a piece of her mind,” the android smirks.




Mark laughed, "That'll work. Promise to help me clean up the property damage after?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 13, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen nods, "Anika said she'd help find out what really happened to them. If she's with us, it won't be so hard to get some info I guess. They can't really tell a co-leader of Legacy, she isn't allowed to inquire about it, right?" she leans back, "Have you thought about what you want to do? You know, you're kinda new to this world and all..."



"Not really," Kal replies.


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "Mmm, relaxation sounds good. I've been shot you know... Here and ... here," she giggles as she sits up again to show the holes in Charlotte's shirt caused by the STAR's blasts, not a single mark showing on her skin, "Unless you're hungry of course..."



Kal shakes his head and laughs, “Oh man, well I am always hungry you know that.  But I guess we got some time to kill before Cassie will be done cooking, so let’s see if we can’t find you something better to wear!”

*Mark*

Star replies, “By the way, Cassie invited us to her dinner, SARAH informs me it is a southern meal.  Would you like to go, she has invited you, and seems she could use the lift in spirits.  She did not invite Tina or Ryan, for obvious reasons.”


----------



## Aenion (Jul 13, 2006)

"I know you are," Karen giggles and rubs his stomach, "Did Gadget make that suit of yours? I could use something more suited for missions and stuff, not like I'm gonna get a Legacy uniform now..." she gets up, "Let's see what you got for me."

After a few laughs and giggles at how huge Kal's clothes look on her, the tiny crystal teen settles for one of his shirts, more than large enough for her to wear like a dress. "I guess I'm ready to go. How do I look?" she asks, feeling as silly as she must look in the oversized shirt.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 13, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I know you are," Karen giggles and rubs his stomach, "Did Gadget make that suit of yours? I could use something more suited for missions and stuff, not like I'm gonna get a Legacy uniform now..." she gets up, "Let's see what you got for me."
> 
> After a few laughs and giggles at how huge Kal's clothes look on her, the tiny crystal teen settles for one of his shirts, more than large enough for her to wear like a dress. "I guess I'm ready to go. How do I look?" she asks, feeling as silly as she must look in the oversized shirt.



 Kal nods, "I like it," he takes her by the hand and leads the way.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2006)

Anika frowns at Ryan's attempt at humor and waits for the two to leave before turning back to Sami.  "I'm so sorry.  Ryan can be real jerk, but I guess you know that already.  I really didn't want to do this, I didn't.  It's an invasion of your privacy and probably humiliating as well.  I just thought it'd be better if I dealt with it.  If Charlotte had gone to Paragon instead of us, I'm not sure what he would have done to you.  This was the best I could make of a bad situation.  I just hope you don't see me now as some sort of monster."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods, "I like it," he takes her by the hand and leads the way.




She gives Kal a peck on the cheek and follows him to the kitchen, "Hey guys. Mmm, smells pretty good. Oh hey Aya, I didn't see you there. You play really well," she spotting the musical teen a bit late, "Uhm... Gilden when did you want to continue our ... uhm ... meeting?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2006)

> Cassie fills him in as much as she can, telling everything she knew/felt/experience about the crystal. Leaving out only the actualy vision and revalation of what she might be. The idea that she MIGHT be the reincarnation of an eternal was somethign she would keep to herself a bit yet.




Before he responds Gilden notices other students entering the area, he pauses for a moment unsure whether Cassie wants others to know what she just told him. "Nothing comes to mind at the moment but I can do some research on it. I will get back to you in a few days."



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "Uhm... Gilden when did you want to continue our ... uhm ... meeting?"




"Yes, the meeting. Perhaps later tonight or before the ritual tomorrow."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 13, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Yes, the meeting. Perhaps later tonight or before the ritual tomorrow."




Karen nods, "Maybe we should do it tomorrow? A lot has happened today already..." she replies sounding a bit tired.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star replies, “By the way, Cassie invited us to her dinner, SARAH informs me it is a southern meal.  Would you like to go, she has invited you, and seems she could use the lift in spirits.  She did not invite Tina or Ryan, for obvious reasons.”




"Did SARAH say when it was?" Mark asked.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 13, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Did SARAH say when it was?" Mark asked.



 "Not long from now, we have some time to swim, she is currently cooking the meal now, that is what SARAH says.  SARAH is so noisy," she smiles shaking her head.

"SARAH says that Kal, Karen, Aya, Gilden, and Timothy are already there," Star adds.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2006)

Cassie smiles, more serene and calm than she'd been before. "Okay, I'll try to stay out of trouble till then." Turning to the others as she enters. "Hey guys, set up your own places, it's kinds of casual tonight."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Not long from now, we have some time to swim, she is currently cooking the meal now, that is what SARAH says.  SARAH is so noisy," she smiles shaking her head.




"Ok, why don't we do a few laps and then go?" Mark suggested. _Timothy's that other new guy, right? The quiet one. Yeah, that's him._


----------



## Aenion (Jul 14, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie smiles, more serene and calm than she'd been before. "Okay, I'll try to stay out of trouble till then." Turning to the others as she enters. "Hey guys, set up your own places, it's kinds of casual tonight."




"If tonight can be hurricane free and without any demons or robots attacking us, I'll be very happy," Karen smiles, she seems a bit less stressed out, less worried than she's been all day. She sets the table for the others. Her hand hovers over one more glass as if she's uncertain if she wants to take it, she shrugs and puts the glass on the table for herself, _Gotta try it someday..._


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 14, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie smiles, more serene and calm than she'd been before. "Okay, I'll try to stay out of trouble till then." Turning to the others as she enters. "Hey guys, set up your own places, it's kinds of casual tonight."




He raised an eyebrow and moved quietly, "Glad you're back, Ms ... Cassie. So ... what's the occassion? And did you make any arrangements for desert? If not, I can whip up a batch of brownies or something quickly enough."   He caught himself before he called her Ms Prophet.

He seems a bit tense for some reason, but then again, he's a hard one to be sure about. He's dressed in clothing that looks like its meant to take a beating more than anything.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2006)

"Timothy, you don't have to be so forml, I just wanted to be a bit more.. open than I've been in the past." Cassie says with a shrug. "And Brownies will befine, though there is no need to go out of our way. We can do with ice cream."


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 15, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Timothy, you don't have to be so forml, I just wanted to be a bit more.. open than I've been in the past." Cassie says with a shrug. "And Brownies will befine, though there is no need to go out of our way. We can do with ice cream."




He smiled a bit at that, "Don't worry. Besides, brownies go good with ice cream. About how many you expecting?"

He paused and spoke softly, just loud enough for her to hear as he moved toward the kitchen, _"Do I really want to know about what's really been going on? The hurricane, the demon clone things, the issue of who those two Elites were really after, your ... history ... do I really want to know?"_

He looks concerned, and a bit frightened, _"Someone seems to think I might be in danger. And nobody is giving me any details."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2006)

Cassie nods as she checks the bubbling melody on the stove, responding at the same level as Timothy. "I would say it was quite clear that we are all in danger. And on that note I am one of the least safe people to be around, me and Ryan."


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 15, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie nods as she checks the bubbling melody on the stove, responding at the same level as Timothy. "I would say it was quite clear that we are all in danger. And on that note I am one of the least safe people to be around, me and Ryan."




He nodded and began to make up a quick batch of brownies, _"I see. Does this have anything to do with your ... uh ... unusual history? Jun Min mentioned some of it, not that it makes any sense to me. But then again, my own abilities don't make sense to me, so go figure. That and I'm still pondering why Chaos spend an hour discussing the need for chaos with me. I hope he was just messing with my mind and bored."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2006)

"It's like this, I wouldn't trust everything that Chaos says, he's going to try and manipulate things. what he says is colored by his own goals. For example, showing me what the future would be. It was to bring home what? That when Overseer arrives the world would be torn apart? I don't know. He's definitely pursuing his own..." She stops and stares off into space for a bit.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 15, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "It's like this, I wouldn't trust everything that Chaos says, he's going to try and manipulate things. what he says is colored by his own goals. For example, showing me what the future would be. It was to bring home what? That when Overseer arrives the world would be torn apart? I don't know. He's definitely pursuing his own..." She stops and stares off into space for a bit.




He raised an eyebrow, _"What? Oh, and I never said I agreed with him, he plucked out tidbits from my head that I'd rather stayed there. We discussed the Chaos Theory, nothing more. I espoused the idealogy that negative chaos was undesired and should be prevented, not that chaos itself was undesired. Chaos can have a positive result, if one can guide it carefully."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2006)

"If, you were the reprensentation of Chaos, unmetered untamed change in a physical form, would you be happy to be fettered by the representation of Law and Order?" Cassie asks curiously. "I mean between Overseer and Chaos there existed a balanced.." Her voice trails off as she considers the implications. Could the most physically vocal and present of the Eternals be the one who slew Hope? All in the effort to sway his own hold on reality and gain power. Only to have things turn against him?


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 15, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "If, you were the reprensentation of Chaos, unmetered untamed change in a physical form, would you be happy to be fettered by the representation of Law and Order?" Cassie asks curiously. "I mean between Overseer and Chaos there existed a balanced.." Her voice trails off as she considers the implications. Could the most physically vocal and present of the Eternals be the one who slew Hope? All in the effort to sway his own hold on reality and gain power. Only to have things turn against him?




He raised an eyebrow, some chocolate dripping from a spoon, the idea was scary, but fascinating at the same time, "If I were the living representation of Chaos, I think I would resent the idea of being stuck in a non-malleable form. And if the form was forced on me by someone else, regardless of the reason, I'd probably be wanting to pay them back for what they did. Though if I saw a chance ... " his face blanches as the logical conclusion comes to mind, and he drops the spoon, only for it to be caught by something and slowly drift into the bowl he was working on, "Cassie, tell me, if Chaos is after what I'm guessing he's after, how do you stop the physical manifestation of an aspect of reality without destroying said aspect in the process? Without chaos, our world would be unable to change. Ever. How do you even hope to try and stop him without having the power of Order at your disposal? And are you saying that Overseer might be the physical manifestation of Order?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2006)

"Chaos isn't stuck in any form, but I am saying.. what if he resented his power and range being curtail by another? Would he try to eliminate them? Directly or indirectly?" Cassie asks, shrugging as she finishes laying out the cornbread and starting the rice. "I have been told that Overseer was the representation of Order."


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 15, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Chaos isn't stuck in any form, but I am saying.. what if he resented his power and range being curtail by another? Would he try to eliminate them? Directly or indirectly?" Cassie asks, shrugging as she finishes laying out the cornbread and starting the rice. "I have been told that Overseer was the representation of Order."




He quickly returned to the task at hand, "Depends on whether or not chaos is actually the intellect of the aspect of chaos or merely an intellect created for the purpose of a physical form. Assuming the former, and considering the eternally malleable nature of Chaos, it wouldnt be outside of reason to assume he would desire to be free of his cage, no matter how few restrictions exist, and would do anything to accomplish that goal."

He pauses, looking quite scared, "Cassie, this is scary stuff. Is this what's going on? If so ... is anyone truly safe?"


----------



## Aenion (Jul 16, 2006)

Karen doesn't really pay any attention when Timothy and Cassie begin to whisper among themselves. Instead she takes a seat next to Kal and mulls about with her glass of water without drinking from it, when she thinks of something, "Gilden, do you know any healing spells or anything? I was checking up on Kelly earlier and she looked really bad... Maybe you know off something to help her?"

She looks up when Cassie and Timothy begin speak up, frowning when she hears the subject they're discussing, "I wouldn't worry about Chaos Timothy. He isn't trying to hurt us. He's trying to help us ... in his own weird way anyway. But I guess Cassie just dropped a whole lot of info on you if you're this far already. That's why we seem to be a bit stressed most of the time," she offers an apologetic smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 16, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika frowns at Ryan's attempt at humor and waits for the two to leave before turning back to Sami.  "I'm so sorry.  Ryan can be real jerk, but I guess you know that already.  I really didn't want to do this, I didn't.  It's an invasion of your privacy and probably humiliating as well.  I just thought it'd be better if I dealt with it.  If Charlotte had gone to Paragon instead of us, I'm not sure what he would have done to you.  This was the best I could make of a bad situation.  I just hope you don't see me now as some sort of monster."



Sami shrugs, “Its fine, you have to protect the whole world it seems… I just don’t to get in the way.”

*Mark*

Star and Mark swim in silence till its time to get some food…

*Cassie’s Meal*

The food is nearly done and the students she invited are filtering in as Cassie and Timothy discuss their issues.  Aya stops playing piano and enters in grabbing a seat, “This smells good, Cassie, lets eat!”

_Other students feel free to enter at your leisure…_


----------



## Agamon (Jul 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami shrugs, “Its fine, you have to protect the whole world it seems… I just don’t to get in the way.”




"That's just it, though.  Am I protecting the world?  Instead of doing good, like you were in Brazil, I get sent out to try and take out this or that faction, or stop them from taking us out.  All the while innocent people like you get caught in the middle," Anika says, her voice strained with frustration.  "I find myself wondering more and more what the point is?"  

She pauses before continuing.  "I don't blame you for wanting to leave.  Maybe you should.  And I should go with you.  If I leave Legacy, I'm no longer a target, and neither are you or my family.  And we'd never have to do through this kind of supidity again.

"I used to think this whole elite thing might be cool, but it's totally not.  Living a normal life would be cool.  And my so-called 'powers' aren't the same as everyone else here.  I can choose not ask for them, and I'm as much a baseline as anyone else.

"The bottom line is, if that's what I have to do to be with you and keep you safe, then it's no contest.  Besides, if Overseer has his way, we don't have much time left anyway.  We should make the best of it."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 16, 2006)

"I don't know.. if you were in my place, and someoen like the Red Witch told you something that might be the truth, could you trust the source?" she asks quietly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 16, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "That's just it, though.  Am I protecting the world?  Instead of doing good, like you were in Brazil, I get sent out to try and take out this or that faction, or stop them from taking us out.  All the while innocent people like you get caught in the middle," Anika says, her voice strained with frustration.  "I find myself wondering more and more what the point is?"
> 
> She pauses before continuing.  "I don't blame you for wanting to leave.  Maybe you should.  And I should go with you.  If I leave Legacy, I'm no longer a target, and neither are you or my family.  And we'd never have to do through this kind of supidity again.
> 
> ...



Sami nods, "Well I think I have a few things to think about... I need some time to process all of this.  Okay?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 16, 2006)

"Okay.  We should maybe keep this to ourselves for now, hey?" Anika says, unable to read Sami's response.  Changing the subject, she adds, "Still feel up to getting something to eat?  I'm going to go get cleaned up, first.  What a day."  She gestures and the portal opens once to the outside world once again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 16, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Okay.  We should maybe keep this to ourselves for now, hey?" Anika says, unable to read Sami's response.  Changing the subject, she adds, "Still feel up to getting something to eat?  I'm going to go get cleaned up, first.  What a day."  She gestures and the portal opens once to the outside world once again.



 Sami nods, he walks back into the real world, "I am gonna skip dinner... I am just... I need to think about all this okay Ani?"  He kisses her cheek and leaves.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 16, 2006)

*Kelly*

Kelly wakes up feeling much better, her injuries are all but nonexistent and she is still holding Tommy’s hand.  He is sitting in the chair, his eyes closed, a nurse has placed a meal on the table next to Kelly. 

She feels no pain at all.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star and Mark swim in silence till its time to get some food




Dry and well-dressed, Mark went to the meal. _Is Cassie going to be a good cook? Star might have spoiled me..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 16, 2006)

Cassie waves from the kitchen. "The dinner will be ready in a few mintues."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 16, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie waves from the kitchen. "The dinner will be ready in a few mintues."




Mark waved back and flashed his winning smile, "Great. I'm starving," turning to the already assembled guests Mark adds, "Hey guys."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 16, 2006)

"Hope you like southern cooking." Cassie says as she brings the rice and jambalya out and sets it on the table for the others. "It's most of what my foster father taught me."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 16, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Hope you like southern cooking." Cassie says as she brings the rice and jambalya out and sets it on the table for the others. "It's most of what my foster father taught me."




"Never had it," Mark said, looking the dishes over. "It looks good."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 16, 2006)

"Well it's a mix and mash of things." She says as she ducks back into the kitchen to collect the trays of cornbread and butter. "but I like it. I had hoped to go to New Orleans to meet his family but I don't know if that will happen now.' Cassie says as she puts the bread on the table and goes to fix herself some tea. "I'm making some unsweetened tea in addtion to this stuff." she says putting down a pitcher of sweet tea and the foremention unsweetened.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 16, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well it's a mix and mash of things." She says as she ducks back into the kitchen to collect the trays of cornbread and butter. "but I like it. I had hoped to go to New Orleans to meet his family but I don't know if that will happen now.' Cassie says as she puts the bread on the table and goes to fix herself some tea. "I'm making some unsweetened tea in addtion to this stuff." she says putting down a pitcher of sweet tea and the foremention unsweetened.




Mark waits for Cassie before starting in.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 16, 2006)

"No need to be so formal," Cassie says as she settels down. "Feel free to help yourselves everyone." she says with a wry smile. "It was simply meant to be a simple meal." She sighs and settles back to help herself to a slice of bread and jambaslya. She has a distracted look.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 16, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sami nods, he walks back into the real world, "I am gonna skip dinner... I am just... I need to think about all this okay Ani?"  He kisses her cheek and leaves.




Anika just nods in reply and watches him walk away.  _"Think about it?"_ she thinks.  _"How is it a difficult decision?  Unless the difficult decsion is to be with me...."_

She makes her way back to her room, crestfallen, the weight of the day's events finally bearing down on her.  She gets Cassie's message, but is no longer hungry or wanting company anymore either.  She cleans herself up before settling down in bed for the night, wondering how tomorrow could go any worse than today did.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 16, 2006)

Ryan stares at Charlotte for a minute, then sighs, shaking his head. "Well, at least we didn't spill any blood." Then, Ryan glances down at his bitten shoulder and amends his statement before healing himself. "Not much anyway. I've got some people to visit, but we need some kind of game plan. See ya," he calls over his shoulder. 

Ryan stops at the infirmirary, knocking once on the door to Kelly's room. "Oh," he says, staring down at Tommy. "I came to see how you and your mother were doing," he explains. _And ask some questions._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2006)

Blinking herself back towards sentience Kelly arched her back a little to gain momentum so that she could sit up without using the hand Tommy was holding.  He was such a sweety...he fell asleep still by her bed, sill holding her hand, it was so romantic, and after everything that happened she felt a little guilty about deserving him.  "I love you Tommy, your so wonderful."  she says, kissing the hand that held hers before sitting up in the bed.

It was like night and day, the difference between when she passed out in pain, and no waking up perfectly fine, without any of it.  She wondered if Ryan or mabe Gilden had healed her in her sleep the difference was so great.  It made her look to her left trying to see her mom, expecting that everything would be ok now.  Sighing contentedly the young popstar adjusted her pillows so that she could sit up comfortably and eat her lunch? or maybe it was dinner?  It didn't really matter.

The girl is startled by the knock on the door, "Oh, hi Ryan...thanks for coming to get me, and my mom.  I'm glad you guys came, I couldn't have saved her the way I was." she said sigh, "save her, I was trying to kill her so that Legion coulldn't hurt anyone else, and then you guys just show up and save the day without hurting her...3 cheers for the cavalry."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 16, 2006)

"No problem, Kelly." _Wow, gratitude. Things must have gotten pretty bad down there before we showed up._ "Three cheers for numerical superiority, really. Your mom should probably be okay, but I'd watch her all the same. Just in case. The crazy...thing...seemed to have some kind of fixation on you, Kelly. What's up with that?"


----------



## Aenion (Jul 16, 2006)

"Hey Mark, Star," Karen greets the two latecomers, "Had a nice swim?" by the time she's gotten up to get Mark a plate, she sees the speedy leader of Legacy already helped himself.

"Just being polite Cassie," she smiles, "It smells and looks really good. I'm sure it tastes likewise. I never got to try any southern food... So who wants some sweet tea?" she gets up to fill any offered glasses.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 16, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Hey Mark, Star," Karen greets the two latecomers, "Had a nice swim?" by the time she's gotten up to get Mark a plate, she sees the speedy leader of Legacy already helped himself.




"Yeah, ran into that new German guy Roland. Nice guy," Mark took a bite. _Spicy._


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 17, 2006)

He sat there, eating, not really paying attention, his mind pondering various things. Of what Cassie had theorized about Chaos. Of his own personal experience with him. Of Jun Min's warning about him.

Of his own knowledge about chaos and order as it pertained to math, and how it could pertain to the world as Elites saw it.

Each of them was heavily involved with something that was going to shake the world. The question is ... why was he still here? Then he realized that there were probably times they'd asked themselves the same question. Were any of them truly strong enough to deal with world-shaking problems? Was anyone?

He shook his head, already knowing the answer to that question. Nobody was ready, or able, at least not without help of some kind.

"It's good. Not too spicy, but not too bland either." 

He pointed out one dish, which looked like it had potatoes in it, "This stuff is especially good."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "No problem, Kelly." _Wow, gratitude. Things must have gotten pretty bad down there before we showed up._ "Three cheers for numerical superiority, really. Your mom should probably be okay, but I'd watch her all the same. Just in case. The crazy...thing...seemed to have some kind of fixation on you, Kelly. What's up with that?"




"He is crazy...and scary.  He did all of that because of me.  That guy who was controlling my mom was Neuro...he was the one who mind controlled me, and changed everything in my head around so much that it didn't feel like it was me in my head.  Umm  you know why I came to school right?  I told you guys about it, how he controlled me and got me to do bad stuff?  Paragon and Oracle stopped him and got me mostly free and then sent me here."  Kelly said with a tired sigh.

"He wasn't all gone when I was here, he made me do and say stuff and he was starting to get really in control and thats when I ran away from here, he wanted me away from anyone that could help me.  Tommy got a nice elite lady to help me get him out or something, but I don't know, he started calling himself Legion and could start to take over everone or something.  I thought he was gone...really gone, I destroyed the him that was in my mind, and thats how I think he survived when Phase killed his body, all the parts of him that were in all the different people that he used his powers on...Umm...during the huricane when I disappeared, I just wished I was home cause mom and dad always know what to do and it just sorta happened, I didn't mean for it to, to run away...anyway He...Neuro was controlling my mom, he got her to call Bishop and Phase...he got them to kill my daddy, by begging them for help since mom knew them back before there was a Pantheon."

"My dad had a gone pointed at my mom, he looked crazy when I got there, he was about to shoot her figuring there wasn't a way to save her but that he could stop Neuro, and Phase shot him to protect mom.  Legion wanted totake away everyone from me, everyone I care about so that he'd be the only left to me and I'd marry him.  He also told me that my mom had an affair with Bishop, that he's my real father, I think cause he wanted to hurt me even more...I mean I had called up so much energy to try and stop him that my body was dying, and I didn't care anymore, I just wanted him to be stopped."   Kelly says, starting to cry.  "How can anyone say he loves me and do all of that stuff to hurt me?  Its not right."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

*Kelly & Ryan*

Tommy speaks his eyes closed, “Legion from my estimates possesses no physical body, and he has somehow evolved either naturally or forcibly into a being of pure consciousness, he can inhabit other beings and is capable of splitting his being to create a hive network… but there must be a finite limit to this energy, or he could simply control every person the globe given a suitable amount of time.”

He pauses briefly, “Your mother is free of infection, though as a side effect of his possession his victims are fully aware of what is going on and are powerless to do anything about the possession.  They become backseat drivers in their own bodies, which is the true trauma of this event.”

“In the end, he will be very difficult to track down, and destroy.  Stopping him is not enough, he needs to be destroyed utterly, there is no rehabilitating him,” Tommy finishes.

*The Dinner*

Kal eats several shares worth of food, “This is good stuff, Cassie.  Man and don’t worry about all that Eternal talk, they are pretty powerful but if you destroy one, another takes its place.  It’s a cosmic thing, sort of like perpetuating existence, and all that you know?  I wouldn’t worry too much about Chaos, he is a little out there, but he isn’t exactly evil either… ort of just beyond good and evil you know?  Like pretty much the rest of the eternals.”

Kal chews down more food.  He takes a drink, “I mean the Eternals are not gods, they are agents of some cosmic force, or at least that is what my dad… my real dad explained to me.  I don’t claim to have all the answers but if you think they are involved and since the Overseer is involved I don’t see why that wouldn’t be true… then yeah something big is going to happen,” he burps.

Aya shrugs, “I don’t understand any of this, and who cares anyway?  Overseer is a bad guy, we beat him up we win right?  And don’t forget about the Red Witch and Genocide, because they have to pay for their crimes too, right?”

Gadget arrives wiping her brow and adjusting her glasses, “Hey guys, sorry I couldn’t greet you when you first got back.  The UNJE had me working overtime, so what did I miss?”  

She grabs a soda from the fridge and sits down next to Gilden.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 17, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Gilden, do you know any healing spells or anything? I was checking up on Kelly earlier and she looked really bad... Maybe you know off something to help her?"




"I'm such an idiot,"  he says as he slaps himself in the forehead. "It happened so quickly, I didn't get a chance to try and heal her. I shall try after I eat."

Gilden watches the others as they arrive and sit down to eat, he samples a variety of the foods that are present. "This food is very good Cassie, I don't think I have ever eaten anything like it before."



> Gadget arrives wiping her brow and adjusting her glasses, “Hey guys, sorry I couldn’t greet you when you first got back. The UNJE had me working overtime, so what did I miss?”
> 
> She grabs a soda from the fridge and sits down next to Gilden.




"A robotic dog as well as a cybernetic ape from what I hear, unfortunately both had to be destroyed." He tells her with a smile offering her some of his cornbread.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "A robotic dog as well as a cybernetic ape from what I hear, unfortunately both had to be destroyed." He tells her with a smile offering her some of his cornbread.




“Oh yeah I saw all that,” she laughs, “That was amazing, I sort of spent some time perusing through some of Tommy’s databanks; a little unethical, but very fun!”  She takes the cornbread hesitantly and smiles biting it into it.

“Now this is good, so what were you guys all talking about…” she says with a playful giggle.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

"I don't supose you know any of the Eternals beyond Overseer and Chaos?" She asks Kal. "I was presented with the existance of at least two others. Hope and Fate. Hope was supposedly kill some time back."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I don't supose you know any of the Eternals beyond Overseer and Chaos?" She asks Kal. "I was presented with the existance of at least two others. Hope and Fate. Hope was supposedly kill some time back."



 Kal nods, “The Eternals are actually a great number of beings, there are certainly more then the ones you have had contact with.  Some have no reason to ever concern themselves with sentient beings while others are closely tied to us.”

“I never heard of one called Hope though… what do you know about this one?” he asks.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 17, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "A robotic dog as well as a cybernetic ape from what I hear, unfortunately both had to be destroyed." He tells her with a smile offering her some of his cornbread.




"And a bunch of cheap knockoff Stars," Mark added. "Nothing like the genuine item."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "And a bunch of cheap knockoff Stars," Mark added. "Nothing like the genuine item."



 "Exactly," Star intones, sitting next to Mark.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods, “The Eternals are actually a great number of beings, there are certainly more then the ones you have had contact with.  Some have no reason to ever concern themselves with sentient beings while others are closely tied to us.”
> 
> “I never heard of one called Hope though… what do you know about this one?” he asks.




"Well if you are to believe the vision that the Red Witch gave me, she was the beloved of the Overseer. Her death was what drove him to the current actions he pursues. She was slain by another Eternal." Cassie clears her throat and pauses for a second, working up the courage to continue the next step. "And .. supposedly one of my past incarnations."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well if you are to believe the vision that the Red Witch gave me, she was the beloved of the Overseer. Her death was what drove him to the current actions he pursues. She was slain by another Eternal." Cassie clears her throat and pauses for a second, working up the courage to continue the next step. "And .. supposedly one of my past incarnations."



 Kal shrugs, “Nice, but I thought you were from the future?”


----------



## Mimic (Jul 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Now this is good, so what were you guys all talking about…” she says with a playful giggle.




"It would seem to be the Eternals."  He makes a guesture with his hand and a plate with food floats to him, he grabs it and offers it to pink haired girl.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal shrugs, “Nice, but I thought you were from the future?”





"I have reason to believe that Chaos might be less than trustworthy in his information. Truth be told I'm not sure which person is less reliable. Both Chaos and the Red Witch have a clear agenda that isn't in any of our best interests. Would you blindly trust either of them?" Cassie sits back, "I much prefer believing the idea of being a paradox, knowing that if I undo my future I cease to be. It seems.. cleaner."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 17, 2006)

"I believe that Chaos is helping as much as he is able, given who he is. Do not trust the Red Witch in any way. Even when she speaks the truth there is a hidden agenda."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "I believe that Chaos is helping as much as he is able, given who he is. Do not trust the Red Witch in any way. Even when she speaks the truth there is a hidden agenda."





"That still doesn't explain why she'd reveal a truth of that magnitude. Or why, if it was factual, that an entity like Fate would act through her." Cassie sighs. "Or what it means in the upcoming battle. I know Ryan and I both play pivotal roles, but HOW I can turn the future on it's ear... that's still ..well up in the air."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "That still doesn't explain why she'd reveal a truth of that magnitude. Or why, if it was factual, that an entity like Fate would act through her." Cassie sighs. "Or what it means in the upcoming battle. I know Ryan and I both play pivotal roles, but HOW I can turn the future on it's ear... that's still ..well up in the air."




"Maybe it's a guy called Joe Future and you flip him over to get him out of your way?" Mark joked lamely.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Maybe it's a guy called Joe Future and you flip him over to get him out of your way?" Mark joked lamely.





Cassie blinks and looks at Mark with a confused look. "Oh. Humor." she says after a few moments. "You and Yoshi's constant jokes confuse me sometimes Mark."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

"Well whatever it is you have to do, it will come," Kal adds.  He shrugs, "You can wonder till the cows come home, it isn't going to change anything.  Good beats evil, and as long as I am alive that trend will cotninue."

Gadget thanks Gilden, "Thanks," she beams, "I am so hungry!"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie blinks and looks at Mark with a confused look. "Oh. Humor." she says after a few moments. "You and Yoshi's constant jokes confuse me sometimes Mark."




Mark went quiet for a moment at the mention of Yoshi. "Uh, well, joking for two now I guess," he shrugged.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark went quiet for a moment at the mention of Yoshi. "Uh, well, joking for two now I guess," he shrugged.




"It's alright Mark. He said we'd be together someday.. I can wait." Cassie says with a bit of her serenity coming back. "If it was  true vision."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "It's alright Mark. He said we'd be together someday.. I can wait." Cassie says with a bit of her serenity coming back. "If it was  true vision."




"You saw him?" Mark's voice held a barely-controlled urgency. "Uh, that's good."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

"Yeah." Her voice tasks on a husky tone to it as she looks down at her plate and brushes the remaments around the plate. "I want it to be real just for that..it was..nice, not painful like I thought it would be to see him again. Does that make any sense?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yeah." Her voice tasks on a husky tone to it as she looks down at her plate and brushes the remaments around the plate. "I want it to be real just for that..it was..nice, not painful like I thought it would be to see him again. Does that make any sense?"




"Sure it did," Mark agreed. _Did she really see him? The real him, not the demon thing?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Sure it did," Mark agreed. _Did she really see him? The real him, not the demon thing?_[/color]




Cassie sighs and recounts the whole vision, slowly and in starts. Finally she finishes, still lookign down at her plate.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "That still doesn't explain why she'd reveal a truth of that magnitude. Or why, if it was factual, that an entity like Fate would act through her." Cassie sighs. "Or what it means in the upcoming battle. I know Ryan and I both play pivotal roles, but HOW I can turn the future on it's ear... that's still ..well up in the air."




"It may be truth or it may not be, but if the information came from the Red Witch she is gaining something from telling it to you." He pauses for a minute thinking. "I am attempting to summon one of her demon's tomorrow, perhaps you would like to be there. We might learn some interesting information."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "It may be truth or it may not be, but if the information came from the Red Witch she is gaining something from telling it to you." He pauses for a minute thinking. "I am attempting to summon one of her demon's tomorrow, perhaps you would like to be there. We might learn some interesting information."





"From what Flashfire, Toki's clone, said, I very much doubt you could do anything to them that would scare them enough to betray her. They all fear her, I think they are only scared of her. We can only kill them, she can do far more than that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "From what Flashfire, Toki's clone, said, I very much doubt you could do anything to them that would scare them enough to betray her. They all fear her, I think they are only scared of her. We can only kill them, she can do far more than that."



 Kal finishes his fourth plate, "Yeah I doubt we could be as evil the Red Witch.  I don't know I agree with Gilden, she never does anything without an agenda... she is tricky, evil, and conniving... man I wish we would have beat her down for good that time."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "From what Flashfire, Toki's clone, said, I very much doubt you could do anything to them that would scare them enough to betray her. They all fear her, I think they are only scared of her. We can only kill them, she can do far more than that."




"Demons don't follow the same rules that we do, once summoned they can be compelled to reveal information that they know. Of course they will do everything in their power to mislead and misinform. And to be truthfull, I have never done this before and may require some assistance in case something unknown happens."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Demons don't follow the same rules that we do, once summoned they can be compelled to reveal information that they know. Of course they will do everything in their power to mislead and misinform. And to be truthfull, I have never done this before and may require some assistance in case something unknown happens."




"Ah. I could stand by to give assistance. I mean.. to beat on it." Cassie says with a shrug. "Not much use beyond that."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Ah. I could stand by to give assistance. I mean.. to beat on it." Cassie says with a shrug. "Not much use beyond that."




"Me too. I haven't had much luck with demons."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 17, 2006)

"It's ok Gilden, thanks. It was all very hectic in there," Karen replies when he apoligizes for not thinking of healing Kelly.

"The ape wasn't constructed very well," she adds to Gilden and Mark's description of what happened in the undersea complex with a sheepish smile. She listens intently when they return to discussing Eternals, she gently pokes Kal in the ribs when he burps, "Last time we met Overseer, we didn't exactly beat him up remember? I'm still trying to remember what happened between me jumping in front of Mark and me lying in the next room..." she half-jokes.

"Why do believe Chaos is trying to harm us? From what I've heard he's always been giving us hints to help us...If the information came from Red Witch, I'm not sure I'd believe it. Not that I'd trust Chaos to tell us the complete truth or anything, but it seems to me to be in his best interest to help us..."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well whatever it is you have to do, it will come," Kal adds. He shrugs, "You can wonder till the cows come home, it isn't going to change anything. Good beats evil, and as long as I am alive that trend will cotninue."




"And I'm not gonna allow that to change any time soon," she smiles at him and places a hand on his leg.

"We did our best last time and we did pretty well. We'll get another chance soon enough anyway... Hey maybe we should get Ryan to talk to the demon, he could scare Overseer when he's in one of his moods," she jokes, "If he doesn't just beat it up anyway..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "And I'm not gonna let that change," she smiles at him and places a hand on his leg.
> 
> "We did our best last time and we did pretty well. We'll get another chance soon enough anyway... Hey maybe we should get Ryan to talk to the demon, he could scare Overseer when he's in one of his moods," she jokes, "If he doesn't just beat it up anyway..."



Kal chuckles at Karen, “I mean excuse me, where are my _manners_.  But seriously everyone, whatever we have been told or shown is only one half the story.  We don’t know enough to make any generalizations yet.  Chaos seeds the truth with lies to seed more chaos, which is his way.  The Red Witch will try to twist us to do things we don’t intend to do… look what happened to Kelly.”

Gadget adds, “I think the best thing we can do is compile everything we know and start seeing where the contradictions lie.  We need more information about Hope… about what happened to her… and what that means for us and the Overseer.  Cassie you are at the center of much of this mystery, so starting with you is the most logical starting point.  Ryan too, I think we are just on the surface of this mystery.”

Kal nods, “Yeah, I agree.  And if you are going to be summoning up demons I want to be on hand for that, because just like Nazis you never feel bad beating up demons.  Never.”

Gadget turns to Gilden with a smile, “Looks like you will have quite the audience tomorrow.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 17, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "He is crazy...and scary.  He did all of that because of me.  That guy who was controlling my mom was Neuro...he was the one who mind controlled me, and changed everything in my head around so much that it didn't feel like it was me in my head.  Umm  you know why I came to school right?  I told you guys about it, how he controlled me and got me to do bad stuff?  Paragon and Oracle stopped him and got me mostly free and then sent me here."  Kelly said with a tired sigh.
> 
> "He wasn't all gone when I was here, he made me do and say stuff and he was starting to get really in control and thats when I ran away from here, he wanted me away from anyone that could help me.  Tommy got a nice elite lady to help me get him out or something, but I don't know, he started calling himself Legion and could start to take over everone or something.  I thought he was gone...really gone, I destroyed the him that was in my mind, and thats how I think he survived when Phase killed his body, all the parts of him that were in all the different people that he used his powers on...Umm...during the huricane when I disappeared, I just wished I was home cause mom and dad always know what to do and it just sorta happened, I didn't mean for it to, to run away...anyway He...Neuro was controlling my mom, he got her to call Bishop and Phase...he got them to kill my daddy, by begging them for help since mom knew them back before there was a Pantheon."
> 
> "My dad had a gone pointed at my mom, he looked crazy when I got there, he was about to shoot her figuring there wasn't a way to save her but that he could stop Neuro, and Phase shot him to protect mom.  Legion wanted totake away everyone from me, everyone I care about so that he'd be the only left to me and I'd marry him.  He also told me that my mom had an affair with Bishop, that he's my real father, I think cause he wanted to hurt me even more...I mean I had called up so much energy to try and stop him that my body was dying, and I didn't care anymore, I just wanted him to be stopped."   Kelly says, starting to cry.  "How can anyone say he loves me and do all of that stuff to hurt me?  Its not right."




_Dear God in Heaven...stop talking. Please...my brain is leaking out my ears...it was just a simple question, wasn't it? I didn't ask for her life story...whew. Finally. She's done._

"It's because he's a psycho, Kelly. You shouldn't bother trying to understand why he's so screwed up." _The only thing that matters is where those people are and how best to take them down. Please stop crying. I don't know how to handle that._ "But I wouldn't discount everything he said either. I get the feeling that everyone's favorite Eurotrash terrorist might in fact be your biological father."

"So what's the deal with Phase anyway? How would your billionaire mother know some crazy assassin? And was Phase at the little underwater hideout anyway? I'd hate to think she died in the explosion."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "It's because he's a psycho, Kelly. You shouldn't bother trying to understand why he's so screwed up." _The only thing that matters is where those people are and how best to take them down. Please stop crying. I don't know how to handle that._ "But I wouldn't discount everything he said either. I get the feeling that everyone's favorite Eurotrash terrorist might in fact be your biological father."



"This is a correct assessment on both accounts," Tommy replies his eyes still closed.


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So what's the deal with Phase anyway? How would your billionaire mother know some crazy assassin? And was Phase at the little underwater hideout anyway? I'd hate to think she died in the explosion."



"She was not at the facility, chances are she is still hiding out somewhere in the United States," Tommy adds.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 17, 2006)

Karen thinks quietly for a bit, playing with her still full glass of water before she speaks up again, "Could Red Witch create a vision and have an Eternal say what she wants? Wouldn't they resist it somehow? Like sense they were being used that way? Maybe even interfere and show what's supposed to be shown? I think most of the vision you had was real..." she speaks, still staring at the spinning water in her glass, "Hope was murdered by another Eternal... Fortune told you Overseer and Hope were in love and it seems like Chrono was also in love with Overseer. I get the impression she was very jealous of Hope..." she shakes her head not really wanting to continue that train of thought. She was shocked that even beings of such power could be so petty. "According to Fortune, or Red Witch's version of it, you're the reincarnation of Hope. But why would Chaos tell you you're not important at all? And why would Red Witch want to show you all this? What did she get out of it? Or what does she hope to get out of it?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen thinks quietly for a bit, playing with her still full glass of water before she speaks up again, "Could Red Witch create a vision and have an Eternal say what she wants? Wouldn't they resist it somehow? Like sense they were being used that way? Maybe even interfere and show what's supposed to be shown? I think most of the vision you had was real..." she speaks, still staring at the spinning water in her glass, "Hope was murdered by another Eternal... Fortune told you Overseer and Hope were in love and it seems like Chrono was also in love with Overseer. I get the impression she was very jealous of Hope..." she shakes her head not really wanting to continue that train of thought. She was shocked that even beings of such power could be so petty. "According to Fortune, or Red Witch's version of it, you're the reincarnation of Hope. But why would Chaos tell you you're not important at all? And why would Red Witch want to show you all this? What did she get out of it? Or what does she hope to get out of it?"



 Kal nods, "Yeah I agree with Karen, its not because she is smoking hot either... but yeah I think there is more to this Eternal love triangle thing... if you can call it that."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nods, "Yeah I agree with Karen, its not because she is smoking hot either... but yeah I think there is more to this Eternal love triangle thing... if you can call it that."





"Exactly, if it is true, there is still some very eseential elements missing from the equation. It's not all there." she sighs and rubs her neck. "And naturally I don't want Ryan or Paragon to find this out yet. I don't think it would be wise to give them more reason to further curtail my freedom till we figure out which story is true."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Exactly, if it is true, there is still some very eseential elements missing from the equation. It's not all there." she sighs and rubs her neck. "And naturally I don't want Ryan or Paragon to find this out yet. I don't think it would be wise to give them more reason to further curtail my freedom till we figure out which story is true."



 Most of the teens look at Cassie curiously, but only Gadget voices any concern, "Huh?  Why not?  You don't trust Ryan or Paragon?  Didn't Paragon give you the option to leave if you wanted to?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Most of the teens look at Cassie curiously, but only Gadget voices any concern, "Huh?  Why not?  You don't trust Ryan or Paragon?  Didn't Paragon give you the option to leave if you wanted to?"





"I don't think Ryan would respect my desire for me to persue this on my own." Cassie says after a moments consideration. "And I doubt Paragon would let me go if he thought I was a potential Eternal. I need more time to consider what is or isn't true before i go to him about who I am. I don't know which story to believe, I brought it up so that I could have people other than me consider the merits of the stories and the authors of them. It has been pointed out by quite a few people that I'm somewhat Naive."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 17, 2006)

Karen gives Kal's leg a gentle squeeze as her ruby cheeks color a little deeper red.

She looks a bit puzzled at Cassie, "Why not tell Ryan? We don't get along very well but we're all in this together... I think he should know this, maybe he has some more information to add. But it's all up to you of course. As for Paragon..." she looks at the ceiling and shrugs, "He probably already knows."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 17, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen gives Kal's leg a gentle squeeze as her ruby cheeks color a little deeper red.
> 
> She looks a bit puzzled at Cassie, "Why not tell Ryan? We don't get along very well but we're all in this together... I think he should know this, maybe he has some more information to add. But it's all up to you of course. As for Paragon..." she looks at the ceiling and shrugs, "He probably already knows."





"He and I are usually in contention or disagreement. I figure, till I can find out what is true, it would be best not to involve him one way or the other. He dislikes me for somereason, and to hear I might be the reincarnated love of the being that is coming to kill him might not be the best of news."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 17, 2006)

Karen shrugs, "The only reason you get the feeling he doesn't like you, is because Ryan doesn't like anyone. I wouldn't worry too much about how he's gonna react. Being the reincarnation of a lost love is still something entirely different from being the lover off. It's not like you're planning on dating Overseer anytime soon, right?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Gadget turns to Gilden with a smile, “Looks like you will have quite the audience tomorrow.”




Gilden returns the smile but it is laced with concern. "I hope I can reach their expectations, this is a very complicated spell."



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "Could Red Witch create a vision and have an Eternal say what she wants? Wouldn't they resist it somehow? Like sense they were being used that way? Maybe even interfere and show what's supposed to be shown?




I don't think that even the Red Witch has enough power to control an Eternal, it is possible that Fortune intercepted whatever she had planned. The Red Witch herself might not even know that it was there."


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 17, 2006)

He blinked at all the conversation about Eternals, and realized he was in over his head. The fact they were willing to discuss such things around him either said they trusted him, or they considered that he couldnt do any damage with the information.

The idea of aspects of reality like Fate and Hope having physical manifestations was scary enough, but werent all religions based on that very concept? And given the fact that Kal was a god, it wasnt too far fetched to assume that the idea of Eternals was a given fact.

He noted Kal and Gadget showing up, and was glad that the last member of the trio wasnt around. However, knowing her, she was waiting in the wings somewhere.

"Uh ... Kal, have you see Danger Girl around? Oh, and perhaps an interesting question, or at the very least food for thought. Kal, you yourself are a god. How do Eternals fall into the whole scope of the gods? Are they like a different form of god, or are they something more primal in ways?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He blinked at all the conversation about Eternals, and realized he was in over his head. The fact they were willing to discuss such things around him either said they trusted him, or they considered that he couldnt do any damage with the information.
> 
> The idea of aspects of reality like Fate and Hope having physical manifestations was scary enough, but werent all religions based on that very concept? And given the fact that Kal was a god, it wasnt too far fetched to assume that the idea of Eternals was a given fact.
> 
> ...



_Aya has been there the whole time..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

Aya looks up waving her hands, "Uhh right here Timothy, I know I am not exactly your favorite person but you could at least recognize when I am here you insensitive jerk!"

She sighs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> "Uh ... Kal, have you see Danger Girl around? Oh, and perhaps an interesting question, or at the very least food for thought. Kal, you yourself are a god. How do Eternals fall into the whole scope of the gods? Are they like a different form of god, or are they something more primal in ways?"



Kal grins, "That is sort of... uh... complicated."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 17, 2006)

Mark shifted uncomfortably in his seat at the mention of keeping things from Paragon, "I can understand that, but..." he sighed, "keeping things from Paragon usually doesn't work out very well. He's not perfect, but he's not a bad guy either..." Mark shoved a spoonfull of something into his mouth. Thankfully, it was food. _He's not a bad guy except for the sterilization thing._


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2006)

"Its my fault though, if it wasn't for me Neuro wouldn't have gone after dad like that."   Kelly says, squeezing Tommy's hand.  "If it wasn't for me mom would be ok too, she wouldn't have had him in her head...."   the popstar says, quieting her sobs, and leaning forward so that her hair covered her face, hiding it from Tommy and Ryan.

"Mom knew Bishop and Cardinal before there was any such thing as Elites, I think she knew everyone who were the founding members since she was one...she just didn't stick with it because they started to use violence, and she didn't really want to be a part of that.  Moms not a terrorist, she just well...I think she thought that Elites were being exploited or something and she wanted to make sure they weren't discriminated against or something.  I was really little back then so I don't really know anything about it, but she did say something weird...she said that Tommy and Erika were older then me by a bit, but, that doesn't seem right since everyone thinks your like a couple of years younger."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 18, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shifted uncomfortably in his seat at the mention of keeping things from Paragon, "I can understand that, but..." he sighed, "keeping things from Paragon usually doesn't work out very well. He's not perfect, but he's not a bad guy either..." Mark shoved a spoonfull of something into his mouth. Thankfully, it was food. _He's not a bad guy except for the sterilization thing._





"i don't think that we should go to him till we know what is true. I have seen enough to know that his people will react under the first impulse more often than not." Cassie says calmly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its my fault though, if it wasn't for me Neuro wouldn't have gone after dad like that."   Kelly says, squeezing Tommy's hand.  "If it wasn't for me mom would be ok too, she wouldn't have had him in her head...."   the popstar says, quieting her sobs, and leaning forward so that her hair covered her face, hiding it from Tommy and Ryan.



“You can’t blame yourself for his actions, you can’t control him.  None of this is your fault,” Tommy replies.


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Mom knew Bishop and Cardinal before there was any such thing as Elites, I think she knew everyone who were the founding members since she was one...she just didn't stick with it because they started to use violence, and she didn't really want to be a part of that.  Moms not a terrorist, she just well...I think she thought that Elites were being exploited or something and she wanted to make sure they weren't discriminated against or something.  I was really little back then so I don't really know anything about it, but she did say something weird...she said that Tommy and Erika were older then me by a bit, but, that doesn't seem right since everyone thinks your like a couple of years younger."



Tommy finally opens his eyes, “I see, well that perhaps may be true to an extent; but I don’t want to discuss this currently, SARAH sees and hears all.  I designed her to be an inquisitive personality; by her nature she is noisy.”

“It also does not help that everything she can see, she can report to Paragon or the security staff personnel… she is quite the piece of work… Gadget’s modifications are ingenious as well… I would love to pick her brain,” Tommy finishes.

*The Dinner*

Gadget speaks, “Not only that Mark, as Karen inferred, SARAH is the backbone of pretty much every network on the campus, she is tied into everything, including security.  Chances are if he does not know about this development someone on the staff will, and he will know shortly.  A little invasive, but with all the security issues you already have, I really can’t blame them.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 18, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Dinner*
> 
> Gadget speaks, “Not only that Mark, as Karen inferred, SARAH is the backbone of pretty much every network on the campus, she is tied into everything, including security.  Chances are if he does not know about this development someone on the staff will, and he will know shortly.  A little invasive, but with all the security issues you already have, I really can’t blame them.”





"I had hoped that my right to privacy wasn't gone, but I had to risk it. I needed to discuss this with people I trusted. You all have shown good judgemnet on how the 'real' world is and could give me advice on weather the information I was given was true or not."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 18, 2006)

"I don't think any of us have much of a right of privacy anymore... If Paragon wants to know, he'll know," she looks sideways at Kal, a slight blush on her cheeks, _I just hope SARAH can keep some things to herself..._

She smiles at Cassie, "Like I said we're all in this together..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 18, 2006)

"Because we're elites, we don't merit the same rights as baselines now?" Cassie asks firmly. "Last time I checked we had human rights like all others."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Because we're elites, we don't merit the same rights as baselines now?" Cassie asks firmly. "Last time I checked we had human rights like all others."



 Kal shrugs standing up, “Look I am not here to debate politics and get all activist and stuff.  I know you are angry about many different things Cassie, but the bottom line is we all want to help, and we all want to survive.  Some things we are stuck with and those things won’t change.  I just don’t like talking politics, so I am out of here.”

He turns to Timothy, “Like I said the Eternals are complicated… the Gods… well my people, we exist the Eternals exist, and all sorts of beings you can’t even fathom exist.  It is just the way things are, and sorry if I can’t explain it better then that.”

Kal then smirks at Karen, “I am heading to the room, you guys have fun, nice meal Cassie,” he leaves.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 18, 2006)

"Thank you for coming Kal, and I'll try to tone down my frustrations some. It's.. just that sometimes people show this incredible world that we should have..then do all these short cuts that short change themselves and others." She shrugs. "Guess I'm still trying to get a handle on the 'real' world."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 18, 2006)

"No Cassie, not because we're Elites... Because Yoshi got killed here, because demons attacked Charlotte, Timothy and Sami. I believe that merits increased security... Fact is, a lot of strange, dangerous things happen around here, I can't blame anyone if they want to know exactly what's going on in *their* institute. It has little to do with us being Elite or Baseline or whatever," Karen shrugs as she gets up, "I'm with Kal on this, I'm sorry but I've had it up to here with politics for today..." she holds her hand slightly above her head as she speaks calmly, before following Kal to their room, she turns around and smiles at Cassie, "The world is a strange place and politics just make everything even more complicated..."


----------



## Samnell (Jul 18, 2006)

Mark nodded along with Karen, "And think of it from the UN's point of view. They run a school full of other people's children and we all have powers, plus the school itself is a target."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2006)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark nodded along with Karen, "And think of it from the UN's point of view. They run a school full of other people's children and we all have powers, plus the school itself is a target."



 Gadget adjusts her glasses, “It’s a complicated issue, and I don’t like the invasion of privacy either, but I understand the motives.  I think we just have to trust the UNJE to do the right thing, I mean they are the good guys here right?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2006)

*Karen*

Kal opens the door and closes it behind him as Karen walks in.  He finals says something, “I hope you don’t think I was being rude, I like Cassie, she is such a good kid, I just didn’t want to sit there and debate about all that kind of stuff over a good meal.  I mean I just wanted to relax, have some fun and get fat, dumb, and happy.”

He puts his arms around Karen from behind, “Oh well, one can only hope that SARAH does not pay too much attention to what we do.”

SARAH speaks, “I am very discrete with what I do and do not relay.”

Kal blinks, “Wow that is creepy,” he chuckles.

SARAH chimes in, “Your privacy is secured in your own chambers unless an emergency occurs.  Have a good evening.”

Kal laughs, “She really is all-seeing.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2006)

_None of this is her fault, Tommy, but some of it might be yours. If you and your quack of a doctor hadn't screwed up, she wouldn't have been in this position. Hell, I think I might have liked her better when she was cynical...well, maybe._

"Okay, Kelly, so this Legion or Neuro or whatever possessed your mom and killed your dad. How are you going to kill him?" Ryan asks in a matter-of-fact tone. 

"By the way, Tommy, twenty years later, after you get out of jail, I have some suggestions for your robots. The dog thing was kind of weak. You should have given it an extra head like Cerebrus and a scorpion tail. Speaking of your creations, we both know that you can erase SARAH's memory, like when you made the mistake of threatening me, so why don't you just repeat your trick," Ryan suggests with a smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2006)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "By the way, Tommy, twenty years later, after you get out of jail, I have some suggestions for your robots. The dog thing was kind of weak. You should have given it an extra head like Cerebrus and a scorpion tail. Speaking of your creations, we both know that you can erase SARAH's memory, like when you made the mistake of threatening me, so why don't you just repeat your trick," Ryan suggests with a smile.



Tommy laughs, "Thanks for your suggestion, Ryan.  I will be sure to file that under advice from a moron... but really I don't see myself going to jail any time soon."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2006)

Kelly looks back and forth between the two arguing men uncomfortably, she was greatful that Ryan had showed up to try and help her and her mom, but, she really didn't want him threatening Tommy.  "Stop it, please, we shouldn't be fighting, none of us are the bad guys.  I am glad you guys came to help, but don't threaten Tommy, he hasn't done anything wrong.  If your upset about being attacked in Sanctuary, well, you were intruders, and really didn't have a right to be there.  The UN can't go where ever it wants and tell people what to do, acting like they are kings or gods or something.  So stop threatening people Ryan."

"I don't know how to stop him, I don't even know where he is.  I'm not super-smart like dad or Tommy, I know everyone thinks I'm stupid, I'm not, I just know what my limitations.  I'm as smart as most people, its just everyone else around me is smarter, so I'm used to listening to what other people think.  I'll come up with a plan on my own, eventually, if I have to.  It might not work, but I have to try since he'll probably come bacck for me.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 18, 2006)

"I wasn't much in the mood to discuss Eternals, privacy or politics either..." Karen leans back with a content murmur as Kal wraps his arms around her, "I just feel like relaxing in the arms of the sweetest, strongest man in the multiverse," she rises on her toes a bit and cranes her neck to kiss him.

She giggles when SARAH speaks up, "Thanks SARAH, we appreciate it."


----------



## Aenion (Jul 18, 2006)

Nothing here


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 18, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aya looks up waving her hands, "Uhh right here Timothy, I know I am not exactly your favorite person but you could at least recognize when I am here you insensitive jerk!"
> 
> She sighs.




He blinks, "Oh ... sorry. Just got a lot on my mind lately. And this ... I mean ... not to mention the issue of pondering just who those two Elites were after. It's still rankling on me. Especially with what I've just heard, what would Sami or myself have that they'd want?"

He sighs again, "Sorry, Aya."

OOC: Brain fart, missed seeing her referred to, and forgot about her. My bad.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2006)

"Really? That's sad to hear Tommy. You might have been rehabilitated and turned into a decent human being. Tough luck." _I guess we're going to find out which one of us is the moron when you get killed. Again. Too bad I think I've figured your little trick out._

Ryan rises, growing increasingly annoyed with the direction the conversation seemed to be heading. "I think you'll find, Kelly, that the United Nations Justice Elite does not need a written invitation to pursue dangerous terrorists in international waters. And I'd ask your boyfriend how he seems to cheat death with such astonishing regularity. Anyway, I hope you get better, and I wish you well. Tommy, give my regards to your mother. See you around," Ryan adds as he leaves.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2006)

> Ryan rises, growing increasingly annoyed with the direction the conversation seemed to be heading. "I think you'll find, Kelly, that the United Nations Justice Elite does not need a written invitation to pursue dangerous terrorists in international waters. And I'd ask your boyfriend how he seems to cheat death with such astonishing regularity. Anyway, I hope you get better, and I wish you well. Tommy, give my regards to your mother. See you around," Ryan adds as he leaves.




"He's a much better person then you are, you jerk.  How dare you come in here and start insulting the person that freed my mom from that psycho?  You and Paragon are the only ones power tripping around her you ego maniac, get the hell out, and leave me, Tommy, and Cassie alone.  You don't control us, so leave us the hell alone.  Fascist!"   Kelly shouts, electricity starting to crackle around the room as the popstar glares angrily at Ryan's back.  "Do the world of favor and kill yourself, then Overseer wouldn't be able to get his powerback."   the girl mutters darkly, glad for the chance to lash out at Ryan after the way he treated her and Tommy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 19, 2006)

_End Issue #12..._


----------

